# Keep it going! The Penpal Thread!!



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 25, 2013)

So I figured I would start it here in the SS group and maybe someone can show me how to form another group. Of course, join at your own discretion. I was part of a similar group where we would post our little surveys/profiles and "choose" who we would like via PM directly to that person. Here's a survey to get us started with some of the basics -- please post in a spoiler. ::age range:: ::location:: ::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: ::main interests:: ::described as:: ::music:: ::movies:: ::TV shows:: ::books/authours:: ::art/artists:: :ther random favorite people/things/places:: ::collect:: ::specifically seeking:: :refer long, medium or short letters?:: ::how many pen pals do you want?:: ::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?:: ::international or local penpals?:: ::anything else?::  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 25, 2013)

Ooooh, yay!

::age range:: Late 20s (but I have, and like having, friends of all ages. )::location:: Indiana::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: Physical or a combo!::main interests:: Makeup, beauty things in general, animals, crafty things, music, tv shows, movies...everything.::described as:: Eclectic, funny, colorful?::music:: TONS. Indie, classic rock, folk, r&amp;b, soul, classic country...::movies:: Anything that makes me laugh, think, or feel. Holiday movies. Kid movies. ::TV shows:: Supernatural, American Horror Story, New Girl, Raising Hope, ANTM, Project RUnway, Gilmore Girls, The Office, Freaks and Geeks::books/authours:: EVERYTHING. I am a former english major. I love to read!::art/artists:: All of it! I don't have a favorite artist but I am a big appreciator. :ther random favorite people/things/places:: James Franco? Bob Dylan! Photography. Owls. Silly hats. Libraries! Coffee and tea. Chocolate. Colors and patterns.::collect:: Silly hats, crazy socks, colorful eyeliners, eyeshadows, makeup in general, scarves, cute necklaces, candles, chevron print things.::specifically seeking:: Just people to send mail to! And random surprises, sometimes.:refer long, medium or short letters?:: Probably medium, but a variety is likely.::how many pen pals do you want?:: Several is fine!::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?:: Yes, that sounds fun!::international or local penpals?:: Either!::anything else?:: This is so exciting!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 25, 2013)

Would ladies mind if I moved this to the Circular Swap group and convert that from being just the traveling sample box to also include Penpals?


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Dec 25, 2013)

here you go!
::age range:: low teens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />::location:: Illinois::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: snail mail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />::main interests:: makeup, making youtube videos, reborn dolls and probably about a hundred and nineteen other things::described as:: crazy, funny, friendly, and my cousin claims that I'm gorgeous (but who really knows haha)::music:: the typical stuff you hear on the radio... imagine dragons and pentatonix are my favorite though::movies:: despicable me 1+2, perks of being a wallflower, catching fire, frozen::TV shows:: say yes to the dress, dance moms, idk ... I usually watch whatever my twin sister is watching::books/authours:: suzanne collins, pittacus lore, and another seven thousand... I read a lot.::art/artists:: ??? don't really have a fave haha:ther random favorite people/things/places:: hmm... I love owls, and I want to go to Paris one day, and I want to go to college in New York and I have no clue what I'm even talking about right now...::collect:: b&amp;bw candles, makeup, lush, some random owl stuff, b&amp;bw hand sanitizers, samples, and who knows what else.::specifically seeking:: someone who has semi similar interests and is preferably somewhere around my age range.:refer long, medium or short letters?:: no preference  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />::how many pen pals do you want?:: no preference, set me up with whoever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?:: why not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />::international or local penpals?:: in the us preferably because I can't afford international postage all the time::anything else?:: I like to talk. a lot. and I never know what to discuss when I meet new people. sorry. I could go on forever so if you have any questions let me know!


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 25, 2013)

Spoiler



::age range:: Mid twenties, but I enjoy having friends of all ages ::location:: Wisconsin ::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: Physical or a combo ::main interests:: Cooking, makeup and beauty, crafty things, outdoor activities and sports, reading, tv shows, music ::described as:: Introvertive and quirky. Too serious but I love to laugh. ::music:: All sorts! I play classical and jazz saxophone and love listening to both genres. I also enjoy indie, classic rock, metal... ::movies:: My all time favorite movie is Donnie Darko. I am a sucker for chick flicks and sappy movies as well as anything that makes me think. ::TV shows:: Gilmore Girls, The Office, and Bones are just a few of my favorites. I watch too much tv. ::books/authours:: I am a huge Harry Potter fan. I also really enjoy Douglas Adams, Kurt Vonnegut, Hunger Games, Jane Austen, and pretty much anything else. I love to read. ::art/artists:: I don't have any favorites, but I am definitely an appreciator. :ther random favorite people/things/places:: Bright colors, the ocean, new ideas, coffee shops, the smell of old books, the month of October ::collect:: Socks, scarves, mugs, books, cat and penguin things, seashells and sea glass ::specifically seeking:: Just someone to exchange fun mail with (no bills please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) :refer long, medium or short letters?:: Probably medium ::how many pen pals do you want?:: Several ::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?:: Sounds like fun! ::international or local penpals?:: Either! ::anything else?:: I'm so excited!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 25, 2013)

Yay!


Spoiler: Me me me!



::age range:: early 20s ::location:: both! ::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: I love real mail! ::main interests:: I'm pretty boring because I'm in grad school but I love makeup and deal hunting. I do watch a lot of bad TV, cook, workout, go to my favorite bar and shop in my downtime. ::described as:: everyone says I'm sweet but I think I'm super snarky  my friends describe me as "busy" and "hilarious". I know how to keep things fun! ::music:: indie rock ::movies:: Tarantino movies! I'm all across the board on movies - lots of indies, documentaries... Anything but scary. I'm a baby. ::TV shows:: modern family, HIMYM, OMG SHARK TANK, bad tv like total divas... Anything really. ::books/authours:: gotta love my Russians ::art/artists:: Rothko! :ther random favorite people/things/places:: I like food ::collect:: postcards, records, photo booth strips, and set lists! ::specifically seeking:: someone fun! :refer long, medium or short letters?:: anything ::how many pen pals do you want?:: the more the merrier! ::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?:: yes! ::international or local penpals?:: either! I can definitely kick out US letters since I have a bunch of stamps ::anything else?:: I hope people have a good time!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 25, 2013)

[@]zadidoll[/@] that's fine! I wasn't sure where else to post it!


----------



## jannie135 (Dec 25, 2013)

Spoiler



 





Spoiler



 


These spoilers are doing weird things so I'm going to make a new post... lol


----------



## LadyK (Dec 26, 2013)

::age range::  any age range works for me.  I love having friends of all ages.::location::  Anywhere!  (If you mean my location, California)::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?::  Physical or combo::main interests::  Makeup, books, crafting, cooking.::described as::  I asked my husband and he said: "awesome, smart, hardworking, sweet"  (He did just get spoiled by Santa so this may be biased lol.)::music::  Really loving The Black Keys, Jack White, Adele, ZZ Ward, and lots more.::movies::  Despicable Me 1&amp;2, Up, Red.  ::TV shows::  So many!  Sherlock, Downton Abbey, Bones, New Girl, Brooklyn 99 and so many more.  I watch way too much TV.::books/authours::  I read just about everything, my current favorites are:  Deborah Harkness, Garth Nix, Jane Austen, Tim Powers.  ::art/artists::  Mucha, Vermeer, so many more.  :ther random favorite people/things/places::  I love Yosemite, Adam Levine, Victorian clothing, singing in the car, my doggy::collect::  Handkerchiefs, shoes, books, cute erasers, stationary.  ::specifically seeking::  Would love to connect with new people and have a fun time with mail. :refer long, medium or short letters?::  Any length is fine.::how many pen pals do you want?::  I am up for multiple pen pals::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?::  Yes!  Sounds fun.::international or local penpals?::  Either ::anything else?::  SO excited for this, sounds like fun!


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 26, 2013)

yay this sounds fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so in
 



Spoiler



::age range:: Early 30 but I have friends of all ages

::location:: Florida

::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: Any all 3 a combo would be great.  I also love having texting buddies   I work nights and get lonely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

::main interests:: Oh goodness so much: Currently nailpolish!!!!! I'm super addicted to nail polish right now.  Make up. Pink stuff. Disney I try to go to Disney world regularly. Doctor Who! 

::described as:: Quirky, Shy until you get to know me, I love to make the people around me laugh,  I can also be a bit snarky and sarcastic.

::music::  I love Broadway Musicals and Disney music as well as chick rock (pink, Kelly Clarkson, Katy Perry, Fiona apple, Adele)

::movies:: Disney, Pixar, Harry potter, Hunger games tons of others I can't think of

::TV shows:: How I met your mother, Once upon a time (original and in wonderland), 2 broke girls, 30 Rock, SNL, Sons of anarchy, Game of thrones, downton abby, survivor, Ground floor, orange is the new black, Doctor Who!

::books/authors:: Harry potter ( I'm a proud hufflepuff), Hunger games, I'm currently working my way through the song of ice and fire (game of thrones) books.  My list of books to read grows faster then I can read them. I really enjoy YA books.

::art/artists:: I love fan art, and classic art, as well as performance art (ie dance theater stuff like that)

:ther random favorite people/things/places:: I would love to see all the Disney parks around the world. Traveling is my dream I want to see the whole world.

::collect:: right now I'm collecting nail polish I went from 1 bottle this time last year to close to 150 this year.  I also collect Disney stuff and doctor who stuff

::specifically seeking:: Anything from some one to chit chat with to exchanging care packages.

:refer long, medium or short letters?::  any sort if fine with me

::how many pen pals do you want?::  How ever many

::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?::  That sounds like a ton of fun I would so be in.

::international or local penpals?:: Which ever is fine with me

::anything else?:: not really if there is anything you would like to know just ask. I'm a pretty open person.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 26, 2013)

1. age range-over 30, but less than 40. 2. location-Southern California3. do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?-does not matter.4. main interests-beauty, reading, wine, food5. described as-funny, outgoing, energetic6. music-I like all music except country7. movies-I do not watch a lot of movies but will watch pretty much anything 8. TV shows-I have been cable free since 2010 so all my TV is nextflix or Amazon.  I like Sons Of Anarchy, Grim, fluff shows9. books/authours-I love to read and will read almost anything.  10. art/artists-I am a big fan of abstract art.  Jackson Pollock and Wassily Kandinski11.other random favorite people/things/places-the beach, my dogs, trying new things12. collect-makeup, Hello Kitty13. specifically seeking-getting to know new people!14. prefer long, medium or short letters?-doesn't matter, whatever that person feels like sending!15. how many pen pals do you want?-No set number16. would you participate in a "traveling journal"? Yes!  I think it would be fun if as part of the traveling it could include a picture of all the places it has been.17. international or local penpals?-depends how hard is it to mail a letter internationally?  I have never done it! 18. anything else? not that I can think of!  If I do I will add to it!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 26, 2013)

::age range:: I'm about to move from my mid to my late 20's but I'd be up for a pal of any age.

::location:: Beautiful Washington D.C.

::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: I want ALL the snail mail

::main interests:: I love dancing, baking (and cooking but baking has a special place in my heart), nail polish, knitting and stitching, reading constantly, my cats, figure skating, and traveling!

::described as:: I'm an idealistic romantic for better or worse.  I like to think I have a decent sense of humor.  Friends are very important to me, so is family.

::music:: Ok so... really, I am most into opera and musicals, I know that makes me a dork.  I also love the latest ridiculous pop hits, tangos, and christmas music year round.

::movies:: Chick flicks and stuff like Memento.  Princess Bride might be my all time favorite.  LOVE Audrey Hepburn, Pixar, Alfred Hitchcock, Gone with the Wind, and casablanca.

::TV shows:: My current obsessions are the Vampire Diaries, Reign, Downton Abbey, The Following, The Blacklist, and Game of Thrones.  My all time faves are Sex and the City and Buffy, among others.

:books/authours:: Jane Austen, Charles Dickens, Oscar Wilde are ALL.  I am a huge Harry Potter fan. I also really love The Hunger Games, and teen books and non fiction.  Reading is amazing to me.

::art/artists:: Impressionists mostly. Degas is my all time favorite.  Also love Monet, Renoir, Vermeer, and similar.

:ther random favorite people/things/places:: bright colors, spiral staircases, and rose gardens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I springtime, snow, and falling leaves. FOOD.

::collect::  Magnets, lunch boxes, rubber duckies, cat  things.

::specifically seeking:: Just someone to exchange fun mail with who will be willing to stick it out for at least a few months.

:refer long, medium or short letters?:: Medium to long.

::how many pen pals do you want?:: as many as will have me

::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?:: YESSSSSSS.

::international or local penpals?:: Either!

::anything else?:: I'm so excited!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 26, 2013)

**Have enough Pen Pals for now but thank you! Will Leave up for later if I have time for more!**

::age range:: 28

::location:: Rhode Island

::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: Physical Mail/Combo. Love sending/receiving mail and gifts!

::main interests:: makeup/beauty, crafting (I'm a knitting/embroidery weirdo!), cats, reading, writing poetry, watching my bunches of TV shows, couponing, shopping, psychology, baking and cooking

::described as:: crazy cat lady, feminist, fat-positive, funny, giving, makeup-obsessed!

::music:: I love all kinds of music. REALLY! Country, Hip Hop, the many genres of rock, pop, classical...I could go on! I'm really into female vocalists lately like Lana Del Rey, Marina and the Diamonds, Natalia Kills and Lorde. My favorite bands are Jimmy Eat World, The Shins, Saves the Day...sooo many more!

::movies:: American Beauty, Eternal Sunshine, Wet Hot American Summer, Uncle Buck, Billy Madison, Mulholland Drive...basically serious movies and ridiculously goofy movies haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

::TV shows:: Doctor Who, Game of Thrones, Firefly, Warehouse 13, New Girl, How I Met Your Mother, Buffy, Friends, Boy Meets World, Grey's Anatomy Parks and Rec, Arrested Developement (I love TV lol)

::books/authours:: I looove Fiction. Harry Potter, obviously! I love Alice Hoffman and fantasy novels. I love young adult fiction and chick lit. I'm a book worm so I'll read almost anything!

::art/artists:: No artists in particular but I love art in general. Love paintings and sculpture as well as performance art!

:ther random favorite people/things/places:: I love Judy Garland and Jean Harlow. Places and things that I haven't mentioned already? Coffee. Candles. The Craft Store. Anywhere that sells yarn or makeup!

::collect:: Yarn, makeup...but mostly shadow palettes (I can never have enough!) some would say cats...I have 3 and want more but my fiance says no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also collect candles and necklaces!

::specifically seeking:: ladies around my age (between 20-40) who want to exchange snail mail, possibly e-mail and some little surprises/gifts via mail!

:refer long, medium or short letters?:: Doesn't matter to me!

::how many pen pals do you want?:: a few is fine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?:: sure, sounds fun!

::international or local penpals?:: Anyone within the US, simply because I'd like to send occasional packages and it can get pricey when shipping out of the country!

::anything else?:: Probably SO much more, but hey... I'll leave the secrets of my awesomeness to be discovered by my pen pal (s), haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (kidding, I'm pretty lame! LOL)


----------



## paralegalatl (Dec 26, 2013)

I used to have penpals as a kid &amp; teenager...I'm so in! 

::age range:: I'm 26, so I'm guessing twenty-something to thirty-something.::location:: Atlanta 'burbs::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: Physical mail.::main interests:: Movies, crocheting, makeup, gardening, legal matters, nerdy thing, Rush, UFC. ::described as:: Cat lady, crochet fanatic, UFC junkie, book worm, I will give any paranormal show a chance.::music:: I love rock music..Pink Floyd, The Doors, Cheap Trick, &amp; I absolutely &lt;3 Rush!::movies:: Oldboy (the original!) A Clockwork Orange, Lonesome Dove, anything with Christoph Waltz.::TV shows:: Sleepy Hollow, Boardwalk Empire, SOA, old shows on MeTV, anything paranormal.::books/authors:: I'm getting into Harlequin books. ::art/artists:: I don't really have a favorite or preference. :ther random favorite people/things/places:: I love Russia! Not sure why...I've always to live there. I love food, teas, coffees, &amp; the color green.::collect:: Yarn, cats, tea. ::specifically seeking:: People who will write back!:refer long, medium or short letters?:: It depends on the topic. I like medium or long letters.::how many pen pals do you want?:: No set number.::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?:: Sure!::international or local penpals?:: Either.::anything else?:: Lots of things, lol!


----------



## jannie135 (Dec 26, 2013)

so how would a traveling journal work? is there going to be a separate thread for that? will it work like a circular swap box? just wondering!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 26, 2013)

To be clear, I'm a sucktastic "pen" pal.  You could die and turn to ashes before I'd get around to answering emails or writing letters.  I am, however, all about exchanging little somethings with my pen pal.  Could be a one-off, could be ongoing...it depends on my attention span at any given moment.  That said...

::age range::  I'll be 51 in April::location::  Massachusetts::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?::  I prefer to give and receive little somethings.::main interests::  Baking, crocheting, the Sims 2, cats, my grandbaby girl, gardening, reading, music.::described as::  Tactless, brutally honest, funny, smart, sarcastic, thoughtful, self-centered, arrogant, a good cook, silly, fun.::music::  Very eclectic...an average self-made mix CD might consist of Marilyn Manson followed by Patsy Cline, followed by Usher, followed by Duetina s'ull Aria.::movies::  All kinds.  Action, horror, thriller, romance, drama...everything.::TV shows::  Walking Dead, Vampire Diaries, Game of Thrones, Homeland, American Horror Story, X Factor, Nature programs, Law &amp; Order SVU.  I despise reality TV.::books/authours::  Stephen King, Kathleen E. Woodiwiss, Judith McNaught, J.R. Ward...  Biographies, romance, horror, mystery::art/artists::  Di Vinci, Hobart, Van Gogh, Rembrandt...also American Folk art, Waterhouse:ther random favorite people/things/places::  I'm obessed with English history, monarchy.  I'm well traveled and have been to several countries.  I love Lindt Swiss milk chocolate bars, Yankee Candle tealights and votives, floral scents, freesia,  spring flowers.::collect::  Pie birds, old salt boxes, nail polish,  old mason jars, clocks, especially cuckoo and chiming clocks.::specifically seeking::  Surprises:refer long, medium or short letters?::  Nothing that wouldn't fit on a postcard.::how many pen pals do you want?::  Several::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?::  As long as it's short and sweet.::international or local penpals?::  USA only::anything else?::  My fav colours are red and yellow but I love all colours.  I dislike cheap chocolate, flavoured chocolate, walnuts, vanilla scented anything, raspberry flavoured anything.  I love Hello Kitty, princesses, girly things, techie things, silly things, fairy tales,  wax tarts, clocks.


----------



## Babs28 (Dec 26, 2013)

Spoiler



::age range:: I'm open to any age, a friend is a friend.  I'm 39

::location:: NJ

::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: either or both is fine

::main interests:: i just started collecting make up again, butterflies (real ones), tattoos (I'm working on my left arm sleeve), reading, hanging with my 5 year old, staying in touch with friends, good food, hockey

::described as:: sarcastic, too honest at times, snotty when you first meet me, friendly, chatty, loyal, funny, a good friend, intelligent, naughty, witchy or sweet (depend who you ask lol)

::music:: breaking ben, Tool, Billy Joel, ANY good music, I have eclectic tastes. You never know what you'll hear next on my iPod

::movies:: Desperately Seeking Susan, Mr Holland's Opus, LOTR Trilogy, Grease, American Beauty, there's more recent ones but I can't think of them now!

::TV shows:: American Horror Story, Revenge, Sons of Anarchy, Newsroom

::books/authours:: Rebecca is my all time favorite book, the Harry Potter series, ANYTHING well written. I've been known to read an entire book over the weekend

::art/artists:: Van Gogh's Starry night and local artists

:ther random favorite people/things/places:: New Orleans, Southern California (lived at both), love cats and greyhounds, COFFEE - love it and HAVE to have it, NYC, eating fresh bread (mmmm), NJ Devils, riding motorcycles, butterfly pavilions, sanctuaries, 

::collect:: old apothecary jars and mason jars, letters, stationary, jewelry - all kinds, butterfly photographs and photos in general (not taken by me)

::specifically seeking:: Anyone who will wrote back regularly and wants to make this FUN! Anyone who would like to exchange surprises/gifts and maybe care packages on occasion!.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

:refer long, medium or short letters?:: Medium to long - to get to know the person!

 ::how many pen pals do you want?:: I can handle 3.

::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?:: Of course

::international or local penpals?:: both would be great

::anything else?:: I'm honest about everything. If you want to know something, just ask.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Dec 26, 2013)

::age range:: I'm in my mid 20s

::location:: Virginia

::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: I love snail mail but combo works!

::main interests:: Beauty, books, movies, shows, art, biceps etc

::described as:: hmmm quirky book nerd who likes makeup? loll

::music:: adele, pink, lorde, whatever's on the radio that i can sing along to lol

::movies:: LOTR, Hobbit, A Knight's Tale, Pirates, Gerard Butler, etc

::TV shows:: House, M.D, Veronica Mars, Glee, Supernatural, New Girl, Once Upon a Time, White Collar, In Plain Sight, etc

::books/authours:: oh geez... um Janet Evanovich, Meg Cabot, J K Rowling, Rick Riordan, The Diving Bell and the Butterfly, The Bonesetter's Daughter, I could go on and on and on. 

::art/artists:: Chuck Close, Vermeer, Mucha, Carravaggio, Tim Burton, John Singer Sargeant, Abigail Larson, Gris Grimly, and so forth.

:ther random favorite people/things/places:: Jenson Ackles, Gerard Butler, Jeremy Renner, Hemsworth Brothers, Biceps, Italy, accents, tourism, Europe and Asia

::collect:: makeup, hats, and postcards

::specifically seeking:: a man? so he can put a ring on it? 

:refer long, medium or short letters?:: any length to fit your fancy

::how many pen pals do you want?:: any amount

::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?:: YES that would be like a Sisterhood of the Traveling Book!

::international or local penpals?:: Anywhere~ 

::anything else?:: I hate keychains.


----------



## lissa1307 (Dec 26, 2013)

::age range:: I'm 30, but I get along well with all ages::location:: North Florida::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: Combo, I love mail of all sorts, all my friends are on here so any contact with the outside world is awetastical::main interests:: Dance, Drawing, Nail art, Crocheting, Sewing, various other crafty goodness, Reading, cooking/baking..I also Love my Games, one minute I'm raising a Family on the Sims, Next minute I'm chopping down zombies on Dead Island,love cars and street racing, fishing, camping::described as:: An Old Soul/Tomboy in heels..my nails, crafts, Hello Kitty and pink are about the only girly things about me, I'm also pretty shy in person (sometimes mistaken for witchy cause I won't go out of my way to be nice unless I've warmed up to someone)::music:: Oldies, metal, hip hop, you name it if I like the beat I'll listen to it::movies:: I prefer horror/thriller movies, action and comedy, but now and then I like a good chick flick::TV shows:: Walking dead, Big Bang Theory, Game of Thrones(I'm so behind on this though), True Blood, Bates Motel...do not even try to mention a reality show..I may never speak to you again...thats how much I despise reality TV::books/authours:: Dean Koontz, Anne Rice, John Grisham...if I make it past the first 20 pages I'll read it no matter who wrote it. But I prefer mystery/supernatural/thriller books::art/artists:: I appreciate the greats, but I'm no Art Buff:ther random favorite people/things/places:: I'm random...so it would take too long to list anything here...but I do Love some random trivia stuff like I wear the same size as Marilyn Monroe,LOL::collect:: ALL the Pink,Hello Kitty Anything, Nail Polish, Coins, cats, and knee socks::specifically seeking:: fun...nothing specific, just want to enjoy this and make it fun:refer long, medium or short letters?:: no preference::how many pen pals do you want?:: a few would be nice::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?:: of course, sounds so fun::international or local penpals?::doesn't matter I prefer USA, but am Open to an International Buddy::anything else?::ummm....not that I can Think of
This Sounds like SOOOOOOOO much FUN!!

Edited to fix a few things,lol


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 26, 2013)

YAY! So excited.

Here's a survey to get us started with some of the basics -- please post in a spoiler.::age range:: early 20's::location:: cold, freezing Michigan.::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: snail mail!! Or a combo would be fine.::main interests:: photography, makeup, my dog / daschund, shopping, ::described as:: Quiet until you get to know me!::music:: I like a good variety. Pop music, ANYTHING I can dance to!::movies:: Comedies and kids movies!::TV shows::  I enjoy : Mad Men, New Girl, Glee, Saturday Night Live. I don't watch a lot of tv usually but when I do, its Netflix.::books/authours::  I can't think of any book/author in particular. But I enjoy history with mystery and a little bit of love. haha. ::art/artists:: Anything photography I love!:ther random favorite people/things/places:: Ummm...I love Cape Cod, Thor &amp; Loki! daschunds, ::collect:: daschund items, post cards, vintage cameras, ::specifically seeking:: friends!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />:refer long, medium or short letters?:: any! ::how many pen pals do you want?:: any! preferrably more than 1!::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?:: sure!::international or local penpals?:: both!::anything else?:: soooo excited!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 26, 2013)

> so how would a traveling journal work? is there going to be a separate thread for that? will it work like a circular swap box? just wondering!


 Yeah! We should make a separate thread for it with sign ups. It would work as a circular swap box!


----------



## lorizav (Dec 26, 2013)

edited to add I'm an idiot and can't do a spoiler sorry I would SO love to do this too. More about me below


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Age Range I am 47 but like having friends of all ages. Location. Florida Do you prefer email , physical mail or combo? I guess combo. Email is fine for chatting and will probably get answered faster but I like the idea of using my stationery and exchanging little packages of goodies as well Lord knows I have plenty of stuff to share. main interests. of course I love makeup, fragrance, arts and crafts, soap making and other Scented goodies. I also make jewelry. I have an Etsy shop but need to make time to restock it. Shopping and Bargain hunting. losing weight (I'm on Weight Watchers). Any kind of DIY or crafts. Learning more about makeup techniques (thanks you tube). Swapping, making goodie bags for people. My family of course, my lovely husband, 13 year old step daughter and dog and cat. Described as. Bluntly Honest, loyal, workaholic, funny, sarcastic, younger than my age (my daughter says I'm still a teenager) Smart, a leader, a ruthless boss (I'm really not so bad I just expect competence). Giving, generous, perfectionist, soft hearted and a sucker for animals Music. Really anything but Country, but I know all the lyrics to all the Pop songs because my daughter and I sing in the car AND we think we sound good Movies. I don't have the attention span to sit so long really Took my daughter to see Carching Fire, but I have already read the trilogy. Oh yeah reading, I like to read and prefer non fiction especially in the field of psychiatry or psychology or criminology. TV shows. Anything on ID Discovery, watched all of Prison Break, and finishing up Breaking Bad Books, Authors. Oops see above. true crime, autobiographies of persons with mental illness (always trying to understand my clients from the inside). Some fiction for relaxation like crime mysteries etc. Art, Artists. Dali , Monet, Manet, Brancusi, Munch. easier to list what I don't like... Andy Warhol and Britto (we are drowning in him in S. FL) Other random. My favorite colors are Green, grey, and black. I'm from Upstate NY, I love squirrels, birds, cat and people over 80 Collect. makeup, fragrance, BPAL, little birds and things with birds on them, interesting papers for scrap booking Specifically seeking to make new friends, send little surprises exchange ideas Length of letter. Doesn't matter Number of pen pals 5 or so International ? Sure but it will be just letters not packages due to crazy shipping cost Anything else? Yeah PM me I'm on vacation and have time to write.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 26, 2013)

::age range:: 30-40::location:: San Francisco Bay Area::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: Physical Mail::main interests:: Cooking, Baking, Skincare, The Great Outdoors, Beer, Scotch, Wines, DIY::described as:: To-the-point; Super nice but no-nonsense. Ambitious.::music:: Pop/Top40; Lounge.::movies:: Documentaries, Action, some RomComs::TV shows:: Breaking Bad, MadMen, Suits, Nikita, Arrow, SouthPark, Archer, The West Wing, Nashville::books/authors:: I HATE to read, and never read for fun. Except for trashy fashion and entertainment magazines (like US, OK or People). ::art/artists:: Meh. :ther random favorite people/things/places:: I love the Bay Area, California, and NYC. ::collect:: I try not to collect anything as space is at a premium here. If anything, I collect awesome recipes.::specifically seeking:: Friend to occasionally trade food/drink/beauty finds and someone out of my normal circle for friends to share in life's ups and downs.:refer long, medium or short letters?:: Meh... it depends on what the letters are about.  Short and to the point is best.::how many pen pals do you want?:: A couple... two...three?::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?:: Um...what's a travelling journal? And does it require me to write? If so, not so much.::international or local penpals?:: Sure - both!::anything else?:: Not to boast, but I'd be a super-awesome pen/care-package pal   Looking more to share little things/gifts, not necessarily to write!
Okay...all full up on pen pals....!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Dec 26, 2013)

Spoiler



 ::age range:: I am 25 so mid 20s to mid 30s will work great. I am not too picky really.

::location:: I am located in Missouri

::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: combo is great because sometimes I might get slammed with work where I can send an e-mail telling the person whats going on and they don't have to wait forever.

::main interests:: family and friends, our dog, beauty, books, movies, crafting (sewing, scrapbooking), travelling, pinterest, different cultures, piano

::described as:: loud, silly, loyal, blonde, caring,

::music:: a good mix, I listen to almost everything pop, Rock, RnB, Country, Jazz, some classic 

::movies:: I watch mainly comedies but also have a few action favorites. Some of my favorites are: What happens in Vegas, Amelie, Red, Road Trip, National Lampoons Christmas Vacation,

::TV shows:: Again, I prefer comedies. Some of my favorites: Big Bang Theory, Friends, Dads, That 70's show, Gilmore Girls, White Collar, The Ellen Show, Chelsea Lately

::books/authours:: can't think of specific authors I love. I love to read books about people who experience a different culture and tell every day stories of their life in a difefrent country.

::art/artists:: Pop Art, Andy Warhol, photography

:ther random favorite people/things/places::I love the beach, I love swimming and being on boats, love snuggeling on the couch, my favorite peron is my husband and since a month our baby nephew as well, I love learning languages (speak, German, English and French and took Latin for 6 years)

::collect:: we have a collection of rubber duckies, craft supplies, and my hubby would probably say I hoard makeup

::specifically seeking:: for a pen-pal to exchange about every day things. Not looking for political discussions or rants (rants are ok if seldom)

:refer long, medium or short letters?:: I do not mind any kind of letter as long as they make sense 

::how many pen pals do you want?:: As many as I can keep up with. If I  already have too many, I will kindly let you know.

::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?:: Sure, it sounds fun!

::international or local penpals?:: both

::anything else?:: I am excited to see how this project is working out. I can be sarcastic and swear. Also, I am native German but US resident.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 26, 2013)

::age range:: Early 20's::location:: Midwest bayyyybeeeeee::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: Combo?::main interests:: Makeup (obvs), craft beer, music, news (I listen to a lot of public radio..)::described as:: Funny- amazingly dry/dark sense of humor, quick, witty- smart.. why do I feel like I'm filling out an online dating forum?::music:: damn.. I listen to a lot.. I'm super into acoustic- singer/songwriter stuff.. I also like rock, a lot of classic stuff, a solid amount of alternative stuff.. I can kind of dig the new electronic-pop stuff but on that end of the spectrum I like more pop-punk.. but I don't actually know a lot of it.. three musicians I'm listening to on a daily basis right now though would be Bon Iver, Coheed &amp; Cambria, and.. um.. Lorde?::movies:: I like weird movies.. I love horror.  Favorites- The Green Mile, The Usual Suspects, A Streetcar Named Desire, Monty Python and the Holy Grail, Pulp Fiction.. I'm weird.::TV shows:: Saturday Night Live. American Horror Story, Breaking Bad, LOST, all crime tv ever.::books/authors:: I love Young Adult stuff.. I know, I'm too old.  Also love Game of Thrones, comedy books.. I love to read but I'm drawing a blank::art/artists:: I don't know too much about art.. my roommate paints so her stuff is all over the apartment and I love it.. but I don't have a favorite:ther random favorite people/things/places:: My favorite people in the world today (emphasis on today) are Tina Fey, Amy Poehler, Seth Meyers, and Jimmy Fallon.::collect:: Too many things.  Currently, instruments.. also, books of things that I've already read on my kindle.  WHY LIFE, WHY.::specifically seeking:: I'm not sure what to say here.  Friends?:refer long, medium or short letters?:: medium!::how many pen pals do you want?:: not too many?::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?:: Sure!::international or local penpals?:: Either::anything else?:: Now that I've delved into the depths of my brain.. I'm a little worried about myself as a dark and sad and humorous person who has very odd taste and seems to be dark and twisty..
Hooray!!


----------



## cobainrls (Dec 26, 2013)

::age range::30
::location::Oklahoma
::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: combo
::main interests::coffee,my dog Webber,photos, the beach, make-up,purses
::described as::loyal,silly,uptight,dry sense of humor,honest
::music::nirvana, blind melon, jack johnson, pink, kacey musgraves,dashboard, deftones
::movies::the hunger games, what dreams may come, twilight, breakfast club,
::TV shows::Grey's, Carries diaries, Sex and the city, Vampire diaries,Revolution
::books/authours::the house of night series, twilight series, Snookie Stackhouse series, Ava delaney series, Bubba series, Charles Dickens, Little Women
::art/artists::I like the scream and starry night
:ther random favorite people/things/places::My favorite colors are pink and green. I like polka dots, strips, lots of color! bright colors! I love Labs! Animals really..I want to have a rescue one day with lots of land!
::collect:: make-up, purses, junk,things with birds on them,
::specifically seeking::not sure what to say here??
:refer long, medium or short letters?::combo
::how many pen pals do you want?::2
::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?::yes
::international or local penpals?::both
::anything else?:: Sounds like fun! yay!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 26, 2013)

Yay, so excited!  

::age range::  I love friends of all ages.  I'm early thirties.::location:: Texas::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: I heart snail mail but I'm okay with a combo.::main interests:: reading, traveling, museums, trying new products, baking (and trying to cook)::described as:: sweet but sarcastic and I wear my heart on me sleeve.  ::music:: Anything and everything.  My ipod is full of everything from classical and opera to top 40s, alternative and country. I've been known to listen to christmas music whenever I'm stressed out regardless of the time of year and still love 80s/90s music and Elton John.  I really enjoy live music (see Arts section).::movies:: I love seeing movies but I'm not sure I have any favorites.  Not picky but don't like horror films.  I wish there were more comedies out recently.::TV shows:: I enjoy tv.  Game of Thrones, Homeland, Masters of Sex, Dexter, Newsroom, new American Horror Story, Downton Abbey, Mindy Project, HIMYM, Parenthood, Blue Brothers, Rizzoli &amp; Isles, the Following, Hart of Dixie, Reign, the white queen, Call the Midwife, the New Girl and Suits are current favorites.  You'll still catch me watching some of the old ones like Gilmore Girls, original 90210, etc.  ::books/authours::  I adore reading!  It's one of my greatest escapes and I read just about everything from Hunger Games series to chick lit to nonfiction to literary fiction.  I'll always love the Great Gatsby, Little Women and Anne of Green Gables plus most of Jane Austen.  I was a history major so I almost always have a nonfiction book going while I'm reading fiction.  I'm usually reading a few books at the same time.::art/artists::  Really love the Impressionists and have season tickets for opera, musicals, and symphony and like going to ballet, plays and other live theater/music.  Big fan of the arts here.  Also really love learning about female artists of all types.  Favorite artists include Renoir, Mary Cassat, Vettriano, Georgia O'Keefe, Berthe Morisot and Elisabeth Vigee-Lebrun.:ther random favorite people/things/places:: Love being girly, the colors purple and pink, hearts, gerber daisies, bookstores, libraries, tea, coffee, sweets, Ancient Egypt, and dinosaurs. Oh, and I got a sculpture erected at my college so I really like sculptures too.::collect:: tea pots, postcards, bookmarks, mugs::specifically seeking:: Someone to exchange letters/small goodies with over an extended period of time.:refer long, medium or short letters?:: medium or long... I want to get to know each other.::how many pen pals do you want?:: The more, the merrier!::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?:: Sure!::international or local penpals?:: A mix would be a blast.  As a child I had penpals in Australia and New Zealand and that was a blast.::anything else?::  I'm really looking forward to this.  I love MUT Ladies!


----------



## page5 (Dec 26, 2013)

Here is mine



Spoiler



::age range:: Iâ€™m in my 40â€™s so anyone in the 30â€™s â€“ 50â€™s perhaps
::location:: northern US
::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: no preference
::main interests:: reading, walking/hiking, bicycling, baseball, cake decorating, trivia, music, current events/news, beauty products, traveling 
::described as:: wry humor, creative, artistic, caring 
::music:: like most music, especially 80â€™s, not a fan of country
::movies:: I like most movies 
::TV shows:: Walking Dead, Breaking Bad, Person of Interest, Downton Abbey, Dexter, do not like reality shows in general
::books/authors:: love to read, I like historical fiction, history, mysteries, classics, contemporary fiction, non fiction, donâ€™t read much scifi
::art/artists:: appreciate art, probably like the impressionist period the most
:ther random favorite people/things/places:: I like Europe and would love to visit again soon, bit of an anglophile, I like remote places, nature 
::collect:: nothing 
::specifically seeking:: make new friends 
:refer long, medium or short letters?:: no preference
::how many pen pals do you want?:: 2-3 
::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?:: sure
::international or local penpals?:: both
::anything else?:: I had a penpal for 10+ years in my teens/early 20â€™s â€“ we had a lot of fun J


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 26, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



::age range::40 going on 25 - editing for clarity, I'd be happy w pen pals of any age.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ::location:: Chicago ::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: physical mail, really interested in exchanging little gifts every so often ::main interests:: makeup, pottery, cats, dogs, almost any animals, but not so much human babies, knitting, drumming, history, sci fi, science ::described as:: bouncy, ambitious, objective, self reliant, gothy ::music:: industrial, synth pop, alternative/ new wave 80', Celtic ::movies::how to train your dragon, ladyhawke, hackers, pitch perfect ::TV shows:: Grimm, once upon a time, stargate, glee ::books/authours:: Nancy Kress, jack mcdevitt, frank Herbert, Anne mcaffrey, Mercedes lackey ::art/artists:: Georgia o Keene, any interesting pottery :ther random favorite people/things/places:: my best friend lives in Edinburgh Scotland and I love visiting her. London, the British band Mesh, chocolate, museums ::collect:: quirky Indy jewelry, interesting rocks and fossils, Breyer horses, eyeshadow palettes and mineral eyeshadow, and lip products ::specifically seeking:: anything that could make interesting pottery textures or tools, like small graters and branches or buttons, very bright or jewel toned shadows, good berry lip pies :refer long, medium or short letters?:: Any size, I love postcards ::how many pen pals do you want?:: acouple would be fine ::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?:: maybe, I would need to learn more ::international or local penpals?:: both ::anything else?:: email pen pals are fine too


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 26, 2013)

This sounds like it could be fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

::age range:: I am 31::location:: Western Chicago Burbs::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: I love regular mail!::main interests:: I love makeup, kids, animals, crafts::described as:: I have no idea! LOL I'm just me::music:: Classic rock, soft rock, alternative rock... I have the musical taste of a 50-60 year old with a little 90s chick thrown in.::movies:: Pretty Woman in my all time favorite::TV shows:: Grey's Anatomy, Parenthood, Girls, Revenge, True Blood, Game of Thrones, My Cat From Hell, Pitbulls and Parolees, Breaking Amish::books/authors:: I don't get much time to read anymore ::art/artists:: I like art from my 2 year old LOL:ther random favorite people/things/places:: I love the ocean/Florida, warm weather, the color Aqua, I love daisies and lilies, I love the zoo, I LOVE Christmas time, makeup makes me very happy..::collect:: I collect makeup LOL::specifically seeking:: nothing specific:refer long, medium or short letters?:: medium letters::how many pen pals do you want?:: as many as want me!::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?:: not sure what they is, but I would!::international or local penpals?:: US is easiest::anything else?:: This should be fun!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Dec 26, 2013)

@Jamie P Aqua is THE best color!


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Jamie P Aqua is THE best color! 
Agree!!! It makes me happy just looking at it!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm so excited about this that I just went out and bought a ton of pretty pens.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 26, 2013)

Wheeee, I missed out on SS &amp; love Pen Pals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

::age range:: *sob* just turned 26  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I don't care if it's younger or older (if you're older, I may ask for life advice!!)::location:: Phoenix::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: Hmm, both. I do have some samples/products I am dying to unload!::main interests:: art, netflix, yoga, makeup, nails, food!! I love to cook  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ::described as:: loyal, funny, sarcastic (it's my Sagittarius side coming out)::music:: real rock and roll (aka led zep, rolling stones, beatles, hendrix, janis etc), international music (i love spanish music and french, even tho I don't understand the french), mostly anything but death metal. ::movies:: faves include almost famous, the labyrinth, eternal sunshine of the spotless mind, clueless, beauty and the beast, the little mermaid, the fifth element. ::TV shows:: fringe (RIP), firefly (again RIP), buffy (i miss it still), older seasons of true blood/vampire diaries, some reason I really love the new CW show reign, game of thrones, battlestar galatica ::books/authours:: i love books about other religions, eastern healing. also guilty pleasure YA books.  ::art/artists:: ohhh all kinds of art, latin american, modern, baroque etc. fave artists is too hard. :ther random favorite people/things/places:: I love purple, turquoise, and emerald (aka jewel tones), also love South America, the Mediterranean, and beaches.  ::collect:: cute perfume bottles, nail polish, phone cases, jewelry dishes, COOKBOOKS! give them all to meeee::specifically seeking:: no idea! new friends, fun people to swap items with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :refer long, medium or short letters?:: all! sometimes I can write a novel, other times short and sweet. ::how many pen pals do you want?:: bring it on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?:: sure!::international or local penpals?:: hmm international maybe kept to e-mails just because I wanna give some stuff away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ::anything else?:: YAY I'm excited!


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you for getting this off the ground, @usofjessamerica 

I'm so excited for this!!!

::age range:: Early 30's

::location:: Wisconsin

::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: Physical!!! There's something about getting mail that's not a bill!!! (Also open to emails...I know life get hectic sometimes!)

::main interests:: Makeup, Cooking, Reading, Traveling, Working on crafts/DIY/Travel albums

::described as:: Calm, Easy-going, always willing to try new things, sarcastic


::music:: A little of everything, It depends on the mood!!!

::movies:: Tons!!! I like a little of everything.

::TV shows:: Scandal, Hostage, Grey's, The Big Bang Theory,  Cooking shows

::books/authors:: Mystery novels, all kinds of magazines, I also read cookbooks too!

::art/artists:: No specific artists. I tend to like modern, contemporary and colorful things.

:ther random favorite people/things/places:: I love to travel and try things that are local to different areas. Love coffee and tea, chocolate, and trying new foods and recipes.

::collect:: makeup, scarves, cookbook, jewelry, perfumes, candles

::specifically seeking:: Someone to connect with and share interests and surprises

:refer long, medium or short letters?:: I'm open to anything!

::how many pen pals do you want?:: No Limit!!!!

::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?:: Yes, I'm curious to see how this works!

::international or local penpals?:: Either!!!

::anything else?:: I have an adorable little dog that keeps me busy. He's a terrier mix.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 26, 2013)

[@]heath67013[/@] woohoo! WI here too! Just PM whoever you think would make a good pen pal! Don't be shy!


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@heath67013 woohoo! WI here too!

Just PM whoever you think would make a good pen pal! Don't be shy!
 I'm in the Milwaukee area!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 26, 2013)

> Â I'm in the Milwaukee area!


 Me too! We might have talked about this before lol.


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Me too! We might have talked about this before lol.
OMG!!! Did we??? I think the holidays got the best of me...lol.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 26, 2013)

> OMG!!! Did we??? I think the holidays got the best of me...lol.


 You might have told me about the new ulta being built off of 45 unless that's someone else lol. I'm not much of an ulta girl myself. I went to the Brookfield one today and everything was caked in dust, not stocked, and the nail polishes (I'm talking the DLs, BL, OPI, and Zoya) we're all separate-y. Haven't checked out the ulta in Bayshore yet. Maybe we can have a WI MUT meet up one day!


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You might have told me about the new ulta being built off of 45 unless that's someone else lol. I'm not much of an ulta girl myself. I went to the Brookfield one today and everything was caked in dust, not stocked, and the nail polishes (I'm talking the DLs, BL, OPI, and Zoya) we're all separate-y. Haven't checked out the ulta in Bayshore yet. Maybe we can have a WI MUT meet up one day!
I don't like the ULTA in Brookfield either. It's always a mess and it seems like every thing is always swatched. The one in Waukesha is a little better, but it can be a hike depending where you live.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 26, 2013)

> I don't like the ULTA in Brookfield either. It's always a mess and it seems like every thing is always swatched. The one in Waukesha is a little better, but it can be a hike depending where you live.


 Ahh I see. I'm downtown! Waukesha is way far!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* 

some reason I really love the new CW show reign
I watched 3 episodes and had to stop.  I'm extremely well informed on English monarchy and it drove me batshit nuts how inaccurate that show is.  I realise they're trying to put a young, fun spin on it as evidenced by the completely inappropriate for the time music track but stupid teens and tweens will think it's true.  I might have liked it if they had gone with fictional characters rather than bastardise the crap out of the horribly unfortunate life of Mary Stuart.


----------



## Babs28 (Dec 26, 2013)

Just a thought but maybe should include our names in the survey if it isn't obvious in our screen names. 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah! We should make a separate thread for it with sign ups. It would work as a circular swap box!
Was a separate thread started for this?  If not, I'd be happy to start one and take on the role of getting ideas for the "rules", coordinating it's travel and picking one up. @usofjessamerica, it was your idea, I don't want to step on your toes, I just thought I would throw the offer out there.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 26, 2013)

Go for it! I just wanted to get the penpal aspect off the ground. You're more than welcome to start the traveling journal/slam book thread in this group! Just post a link here and maybe in the secret Santa thread so people can see it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd be happy to help if you need me!



> Was a separate thread started for this? Â If not, I'd be happy to start one and take on the role of getting ideas for the "rules", coordinating it's travel and picking one up. @usofjessamerica , it was your idea, I don't want to step on your toes, I just thought I would throw the offer out there.


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I watched 3 episodes and had to stop.  I'm extremely well informed on English monarchy and it drove me batshit nuts how inaccurate that show is.  I realise they're trying to put a young, fun spin on it as evidenced by the completely inappropriate for the time music track but stupid teens and tweens will think it's true.  I might have liked it if they had gone with fictional characters rather than bastardise the crap out of the horribly unfortunate life of Mary Stuart.
Haha totally agree with you, but for some reason, I still enjoy it. It must be the historically inaccurate costumes and that I find Mary/Francis adorable.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha totally agree with you, but for some reason, I still enjoy it. It must be the historically inaccurate costumes and that I find Mary/Francis adorable. 
I call those kinds of shows "brain candy".  You may know they're not good for you but they are so enjoyable.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha totally agree with you, but for some reason, I still enjoy it. It must be the historically inaccurate costumes and that I find Mary/Francis adorable. 
I call those kinds of shows "brain candy".  You may know they're not good for you but they are so enjoyable.  


That's great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And unfortunately, I love shows like that! I use tv as mild distraction and/or background entertainment/stress relief, so I love fluffy things that don't require too much thought (New Girl, 2 Broke Girls, ANTM, Top Chef, Project Runway, etc). 

I haven't seen the one you guys are talking about, though!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 27, 2013)

When I was an intern I bonded with a few incredibly smart women who I looked up to through our mutual love of bad TV. I'm talking bad - Honey Boo Boo,Total Divas, Double Divas, Drop Dead Diva ... Any other show with "Diva" in it - or "housewives" for that matter. I like to think that all of the smart women watch very, very bad tv.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> That's great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And unfortunately, I love shows like that! I use tv as mild distraction and/or background entertainment/stress relief, so I love fluffy things that don't require too much thought (New Girl, 2 Broke Girls, ANTM, Top Chef, Project Runway, etc).Â  I haven't seen the one you guys are talking about, though!





> I call those kinds of shows "brain candy". Â You may know they're not good for you but they are so enjoyable. Â


----------



## LadyK (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

When I was an intern I bonded with a few incredibly smart women who I looked up to through our mutual love of bad TV. I'm talking bad - Honey Boo Boo,Total Divas, Double Divas, Drop Dead Diva ... Any other show with "Diva" in it - or "housewives" for that matter. I like to think that all of the smart women watch very, very bad tv.





 
I'm with you on this one.  After being serious and professional all day it is great to unwind with a show that just entertains.  My husband and I even started a drinking game that goes with the show Cops.  Every time someone says "These aren't my pants" or "This isn't my car", etc.  You have to take a drink.  Be careful though, almost no one on that show is wearing their own pants, lol.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 27, 2013)

I wonder if anyone here could give a crash course in using paypal shipping?  It sounds like it is fairly cheap but still a reliable way to ship.  I was thinking that it could make shipping small items between penpals a lot easier.  I haven't used it before.  How does it work?  Does printing the labels work okay?  Do I need to be able to weigh my package?  Thanks in advance for anyone who can offer some tips.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 27, 2013)

Yay, I've collected a few penpals!

A warning: don't be surprised if at some point, you receive a card or craft my residents have made for you, haha...they LOVE that stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder if anyone here could give a crash course in using paypal shipping?  It sounds like it is fairly cheap but still a reliable way to ship.  I was thinking that it could make shipping small items between penpals a lot easier.  I haven't used it before.  How does it work?  Does printing the labels work okay?  Do I need to be able to weigh my package?  Thanks in advance for anyone who can offer some tips. 

I haven't done it yet because I don't have a functioning printer at this time but from what I understand, you do need a scale!

I need to invest in one and a new printer just for this!


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 27, 2013)

> Yay, I've collected a few penpals! A warning: don't be surprised if at some point, you receive a card or craft my residents have made for you, haha...they LOVE that stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Aww, I love it!!!!!


----------



## paralegalatl (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder if anyone here could give a crash course in using paypal shipping?  It sounds like it is fairly cheap but still a reliable way to ship.  I was thinking that it could make shipping small items between penpals a lot easier.  I haven't used it before.  How does it work?  Does printing the labels work okay?  Do I need to be able to weigh my package?  Thanks in advance for anyone who can offer some tips. 
I've used it for shipping yarn, and I do find a cheaper than taking it to the PO. Shipping labels should work...I just use plain printer paper. You do have to weigh (or guestimate weight; with my yarn it was easy as it was on the label), but you do not have to hook a scale to your computer to do it...you just manually type in the data. 

However, I have only been able to figure out how to print a label if someone has paid me with Paypal...if anyone knows how to do it for a random someone, I'd appreciate it if you could share how  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 27, 2013)

Go to PayPal.com/shipnow Enter your info + the info of the person you're sending it to Depending on weight and how fast it needs to get there I ususally do First Class for my padded envelopes in swaps. I also noticed that 3oz and 4 oz are the same price? That's usually my guestimatefkr some items. All items shipped through PayPal automatically get a tracking number.


----------



## cobainrls (Dec 27, 2013)

> Yay, I've collected a few penpals! A warning: don't be surprised if at some point, you receive a card or craft my residents have made for you, haha...they LOVE that stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 that would be awesome!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Go to
PayPal.com/shipnow

Enter your info + the info of the person you're sending it to

Depending on weight and how fast it needs to get there I ususally do First Class for my padded envelopes in swaps. I also noticed that 3oz and 4 oz are the same price? That's usually my guestimatefkr some items. All items shipped through PayPal automatically get a tracking number.

Quote: Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've used it for shipping yarn, and I do find a cheaper than taking it to the PO. Shipping labels should work...I just use plain printer paper. You do have to weigh (or guestimate weight; with my yarn it was easy as it was on the label), but you do not have to hook a scale to your computer to do it...you just manually type in the data. 

However, I have only been able to figure out how to print a label if someone has paid me with Paypal...if anyone knows how to do it for a random someone, I'd appreciate it if you could share how  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thanks guys!  I have a small kitchen scale I could probably use.  I will have to experiment with this so I can send the occasional goodies to my pen pals.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 27, 2013)

> Thanks guys! Â I have a small kitchen scale I could probably use. Â I will have to experiment with this so I can send the occasional goodies to my pen pals. Â


 Don't forget you can probably reuse puffy envelopes that aren't too beat up (ipsys hold up well!) or you can buy a bunch for cheap on amazon. Saves way more money than buying from the PO or target. This keeps my swap/ship costs low too!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 27, 2013)

I have cards, stamps, and pens ready to go! I'm a huge sucker for post cards and luckily, there's a set on amazon for pretty cheap that I like! Let the pen paling begin!! Xoxox


----------



## Sunflowercake (Dec 27, 2013)

@usofjessamerica I work in the Hotel business and have dealt with the Total Divas this year. Cry Babies during their interviews but total sweethearts for the most part in real life. I almost had a heart attack when one walked in the elevator wearing a ful body suit and all I could think was "how did she get that on?" and "will they cut that off of her?".

Anyhow, I love getting little crafts and I like to send little crafts as well.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 27, 2013)

I sent off my first pen pal letter today.  I got some new cards for Christmas and am excited to use them.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 27, 2013)

When my parents first came to America they were super into WWF so I grew up watching the stuff when I was little. I'm into ANY behind the scenes type stuff so this is extra fun for me. I figured they aren't like how they are on the show as they are in real life but it's so nice to hear that confirmation lol



> @usofjessamerica Â I work in the Hotel business and have dealt with the Total Divas this year. Cry Babies during their interviews but total sweethearts for the most part inÂ real life. I almost had a heart attack when one walked in the elevator wearing a ful body suit and all I could think was "how did she get that on?" and "will they cut that off of her?". Anyhow, I love getting little crafts and I like to send little crafts as well.


----------



## erinenvyy (Dec 27, 2013)

Spoiler



::age range:: I'm 23, but age is just a number.

::location:: NB, Canada

::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: Physical Mail/Combo

::main interests:: Makeup, Culture, Music, My Family, Beauty in General, Self-Improvement, Shopping, Movies, Reading, Biographies &amp; Documentaries, Social Media.

::described as:: Outgoing, Controversial, Random, Considerate.

::music:: I listen to everything from country and pop to rock and EDM. I love metal, hardcore and pop punk the most.

::movies:: Requiem for a Dream, Thirteen, The Sitters... Anything about people falling apart.. figuratively.

::TV shows:: WWE anything, Sons of Anarchy, Dexter, True Blood, America's Next Top Model

::books/authours:: I love biographies. Rockstars, models and WWE superstars tend to be my favorites.

::art/artists:: Alex Pardee will always have a special place in my heart

:ther random favorite people/things/places:: I love diamond print, skulls, nautical themes, nebula/galaxy prints, unicorns, glitter.

::collect:: I collect shot glasses &amp; lingerie.

::specifically seeking:: Someone 20-35 who is open minded and willing to swap stories, experiences and some small gifts here &amp; there.

:refer long, medium or short letters?:: Anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

::how many pen pals do you want?:: just a few

::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?:: I don't know what that is, but probably

::international or local penpals?:: Preferably someone within Canada. Cross-border shipping can be expensive.

::anything else?:: I am only 23 but I'm also a mother and fiancÃ©.


 Here you go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missemiee (Dec 27, 2013)

Spoiler



::age range:: I just turned 30  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but any age range is cool with me. ::location:: Colorado ::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: Any combination. But I'd love a pal to send pretties to. I have so much stuff from subscription boxes that I need to pass along. ::main interests:: Kitties, Red Wine, Working out, Makeup, Nail polish, Subscription Boxes, Fashion, sleeping, going out to eat, cooking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ::described as:: Outgoing, loud, funny, sarcastic, workaholic, busy body, happy, sleepy, talkative  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ::music:: I like a wide variety. Depends on my mood. I'm terrible with song lyrics but I always remember a beat of a song. Weird. I like hip hop and rap (obnoxious top 40 pop music), alternative, indie, pretty much anything except country music (can't do it!). ::movies:: A League Of Their Own, Goodfellas, A Bronx Tale, and of course silly comedy movies. ::TV shows:: Boardwalk Empire, Homeland, Project Runway, Orange is the New Black, Anything on HGTV but I really don't have time for much tv. I'm still catching up on a lot of stuff in my DVR. ::books/authours:: Harry Potter of course! For Fiction my favs are: A Tree Grows In Brooklyn and To Kill A Mockingbird. But I mostly read memoirs and human interest non fiction. I'll take any recommendations! I'll pretty much read anything. I love to read. I'll even read fluffy girly books too if I just wanna read something. ::art/artists:: I love Art! I was an Art History major until I switched to Fashion Design/Merchandising. I love all types. Pop Art and Expressionism are my two favorites. :ther random favorite people/things/places:: Favorite people; my 3 kitties and my husband, my crazy Sicilian family and my co-workers (I adore them, there's only 6 of us). Favorite places; work (yeah I'm weird), my bed (I loveeeee sleep), the gym, Chicago (I moved away 6 years ago), anywhere that's by the BEACH, ughhh for living in a land locked state!! ::collect:: I love Hello Kitty, Weird cat stuff, Makeup (I think I hoard more than collect! Lol) Buddhas, Vintage Fiestaware and Vintage Tupperware. Really any vintage housewares. ::specifically seeking:: Some to swap and exchange pretties and notes with. Just something to brighten someone's day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :refer long, medium or short letters?:: whatever strikes their fancy ::how many pen pals do you want?:: however many want to talk to me lol ::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?:: ooooh yeah! Makes me think of Means Girls Burn Book lol, none of that please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> good flick though ::international or local penpals?:: either or both ::anything else?:: I work A LOT so the frequency of packages and hand written letters would probably be just a couple a month but I am great with communication and would always email/PM to keep my pals in the loop. I'm on MUT daily. So no issue there.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 27, 2013)

I need to choose a pal! Eek! Pressure! Haha


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I need to choose a pal! Eek! Pressure! Haha

Haha, I initially set out thinking that I would just pick one...then I thought that 3 would be a good number...then there were more amazing people and it was 5...I want ALL the penpals!


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 27, 2013)

I need to browse surveys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 27, 2013)

Let the fun begin ...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



So I figured I would start it here in the SS group and maybe someone can show me how to form another group. Of course, join at your own discretion. I was part of a similar group where we would post our little surveys/profiles and "choose" who we would like via PM directly to that person. Here's a survey to get us started with some of the basics -- please post in a spoiler. ::age range:: mid thirties ... ::location:: Burbs of Detroit ::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: it all sounds great!! ::main interests:: I love to travel-my favorite places so far Cinque Terre, Italy &amp; New Orleans is my fav us city. Lately my life has been consumed with building my dream home- I'm hoping to be done in the next couple months. My life seems to revolve around building materials - it's been fun but I'm so ready to move in!! And , of course I luv makeup, skin care, fashion &amp; everything Girly !! I love to cook - the spicer the better- there's no such thing as too much garlic... I'm a wine enthusiast- I've been to Tuscany &amp; Barolo region &amp; extensively throughout napa &amp; Sonoma - my favorite is super Tuscan &amp; Amarone. I probably drink too much vino but oh we'll - another thing about me is that I don't care what others think...lol! ::described as:: Fun- I luv to have a good time. ::music:: I'm kinda all over the board- classic rock, top 40, Train, Kid Rock, &amp; Im a closet Britney fan ::movies:: I just like to laugh- any comedy's ::TV shows:: I'm a BRAVO junkie- I luv it ALL... Especially Housewives ... I also like Revenge!! ::books/authors:: Bring on the trash novels... ::art/artists:: When traveling I love to go to museums- Im interested in art history!! :ther random favorite people/things/places:: I can't think of anything right now, maybe I'll edit later ::collect:: makeup - I've always been a makeup junkie . I've been collecting vintage furniture- I luv shabby chic look!! Right now I have way too many pieces to refinish. ::specifically seeking:: gal pal gossip &amp; random mail surprises/presents :refer long, medium or short letters?:: all of the above ::how many pen pals do you want?:: 1 ::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?:: Not sure what it is but I'm game!! ::international or local penpals?:: Either ::anything else?:: my sister &amp; I own a real estate business together. My business &amp; my family are my life.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 27, 2013)

::age range:: I'll be 25 in two weeks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ::location:: Wisconsin::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?::  Combo::main interests:: Makeup, obviously. Writing. Reading. Movies. THE Green Bay Packers. My dog. ::described as:: Haha umm.. I honestly don't know how other people would describe me!::music:: I pretty much listen to the same stuff I was obsessed with in high school...Blink 182, New Found Glory, Alkaline Trio, Say Anything,Taking Back Sunday, Brand New.. Lots of others. My boyfriend is a metalhead so I listen to a lot of that too!::movies:: ALL OF THEM. I love movies. Empire Records is my all time favorite. ::TV shows:: Dexter, The Walking Dead, The Killing, The Office, Parks &amp; Rec, How I Met Your Mother, It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia, Chuck, Nurse Jackie, New Girl, Modern Family...::books/authours:: Chuck Palahniuk, John Green, Jeff Lindsay, JK Rowling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Perks of Being a Wallflower, Looking For Alaska, Harry Potter. ::art/artists:: Ah, I'm not artsy enough to have a favorite artist. :ther random favorite people/things/places:: I love James Franco. I like to travel. I'm slowly but surely learning to cook (also, I LOVE FOOD). ::collect:: Shot glasses!::specifically seeking:: Friends and people to share my samples with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :refer long, medium or short letters?:: Whatever floats your boat. I'll probably write a variety, depending on time/things to say. ::how many pen pals do you want?:: Lots!::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?:: I don't know what that is, but yes! I'm intrigued. ::international or local penpals?:: Both. ::anything else?:: Nope! If you want to know more or want to be pals, just message me. 
Ahhh I'm a little late to the party, but here I am!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

How does this work now? I just message the ladies I want to be pals with?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 27, 2013)

> How does this work now? I just message the ladies I want to be pals with?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Yup! Exactly that!


----------



## Babs28 (Dec 27, 2013)

This is the thread for starting the Traveling Journal if you are interested. 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139958/traveling-journal


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 27, 2013)

Oops, having now read some other responses I think I interpreted some of the questions wrong. I'm going to go try and edit, please reread if you saw my response and were like, huh?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *edit*. Too late. Mainly on the specifically seeking, I'm looking for a periodic pal who is interested in exchanging small packages and box extras  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 27, 2013)

Oopsies. I realized my answers were wonky/can be easily misinterpreted. I can't edit so I'll just quote and repost answers below  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Yay!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me me me!
> ...


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 28, 2013)

Why not...I think one of my goals for next year is to be less of a hermit, so here goes:

::age range:: Not picky.
::location:: Pacific Northwest
::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: Either or, but there's a certain charm about physical.
::main interests:: Reading, cooking, baking, playing games (tabletop and video), building models
::described as:: snarky, quiet, a good cook, stubborn
::music:: Anything other than rap and country. My music varies from metal to soundtracks to orchestral.
::movies:: Good action/SF/F movies
::TV shows:: Doctor Who, Babylon 5, Sherlock, Top Gear (both Brit and US), Iron Chef America, most anything on the Food Network. I used to watch anime ages ago.
::books/authours:: Cookbooks, fantasy/SF, Anne McCaffrey, CJ Cherryh. I have a profound respect for Mercedes Lackey and I should really read more of her books
::art/artists:: Michael Whelan, Nene Thomas
:ther random favorite people/things/places:: I have a fascination with the British Monarchy and British history, castles. One of these years I need to figure out how to crochet, I love the color purple. I love coffee and tea, and will drink both like they're water.
::collect:: Hello Kitty most anything, candles, cookbooks, indie polish, dragons, snarky fridge magnets.
::specifically seeking:: Someone who I can exchange random letters/postcards with as well as exchange small presents on occasion (this would be if I saw something cool that would be perfect for this or that person, or samples from my stash that might be better suited to someone else. Or it might be random baking. Who knows!)
:refer long, medium or short letters?:: Either or. Some days I will probably write more than others. Some days it might be a postcard.
::how many pen pals do you want?:: Probably a couple to start.
::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?:: Hmm.
::international or local penpals?:: Either works, but there's a certain charm to receiving something from another country.
::anything else?:: Nothing that hasn't been mentioned already.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sumayyah (Dec 28, 2013)

OMG this sounds so fun! Love it!!!

::age range:: I'm 23 but like to talk to everyone so it doesn't really matter to me::location:: Hartford, CT!!!::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: I'm good with any.  I'm constantly emailing people for work/life but physical mail gives me an opportunity to break out the craft supplies...::main interests:: Makeup, nails, general things in life, movies, snacks/baking, clothes, managing my shoe hoard...::described as::  People have said I'm creative and organized and cheerful.  My students used to believe I had some sort of crazy adventurous life beyond teaching them for some reason? I don't what that says about my personality but there ya go!::music::  ummm kind of all over the place with music.  I usually space out to it and don't really listen to it so much as I use it for background music. ::movies:: I'm into horror movies and the occasional slapstick type comedy or Woody Allen film.  Oh and Pixar movies.  Omg I'm dying for the next Finding Nemo. (Not to sound like a five year old or anything...)::TV shows::  American Horror Story, Orange is the New Black, Futurama, Hemlock Grove... Mostly Netflix shows honestly::books/authours::  I love Ernest Hemingway, F. Scott Fitzgerald, Poe, all the American classics really.  I taught English lit to high school students for a while so I really got a chance to explore my love of the classics and you really just can't beat them.  (Unless it is the Mindy Kahling book. Omg that was hysterical!)::art/artists:: I love ancient art. My BA was in history and archaeology so I really just love ancient Greek, Roman, and Egyptian art.:ther random favorite people/things/places::  Hartford has a crazy number of local cafes so I can usually be found hovering around one of them when I'm not working.  I get super distracted when I'm in my apartment or in the library so I'm usually working on my MA thesis in there.::collect:: makeup, shoes, washi tape, and hot chocolate flavors accidentally? I seriously have no idea how that one started but now I'm like constantly surrounded by hot chocolate mix!::specifically seeking:: anyone as talkative as me and who is friendly:refer long, medium or short letters?:: doesn't matter really::how many pen pals do you want?:: at least one?::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?:: sure, why not::international or local penpals?:: doesn't matter::anything else?:: pick me! pretty please with sugar on top  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Haha, I initially set out thinking that I would just pick one...then I thought that 3 would be a good number...then there were more amazing people and it was 5..*.I want ALL the penpals!*
ME TOO.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 28, 2013)

::age range::  I'm going to be 50 in June - though my friends range in age from their 20's to 70's.  ::location:: Suburbs of Atlanta  ::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: Any of the above... I adore everything that has anything to do with actually writing letters.    ::main interests::  I am a knowledge junkie,  I'm a Humanist, Science Geek, Math Geek, Goth in the pre-Hot Topic sense of the word,   I read 10-15 books a week, and I'm a history/politics wonk.   I bake from scratch and I'm a floppy hat wearing gardening Southern Belle.  I love makeup - the history of makeup, the feminist rational for makeup, the psychology of makeup, the chemistry, the marketing... you get the idea I'm sure.     Truthfully and fair warning: the only thing I have no interest in, is hearing about how much better my truly amazing life would be if I found Jesus, gave up all the things I love and devoted myself to being a small minded judgmental mundane in the delusional hope that once I died that I'd have the opportunity to spend eternity surrounded by the small minded and judgmental mundanes who bored me while I was alive.     
::described as:: A castrating She-Devil by the people who love me and TERRIFYING by people who don't.    Seriously, I'm sarcastic, laugh at the inappropriate times, and I take very little seriously.  I'm a FEMINIST, I live a scandalously alternative lifestyle, and I ride a motorcycle.    ::music:: Anything from German Death Metal to Opera.   The only music I don't listen to is the auto-tuned garbage that all sounds the same.    ::movies:: Like music my tastes run the gamut from classic romances, musicals, horror, film noir... The only movies I don't like are anything Twilight and Titanic.   Don't get me started on why I really dislike those movies.    ::TV shows::  I don't watch much television.  I can't understand the logic behind reality television.  ::books/authours::  I read 10-15 books a week.   I read EVERYTHING - except, of course, for Inspirational Romance novels,    I lose myself in the written word.    ::art/artists:: Oh.. .where to start... No Thomas Kincaid ... everything else has some merit.  LOL.   When I visit a new city my first 2 days are devoted to Museums.     :ther random favorite people/things/places:: I love Paris the non-tourist Paris and I love Florence.   I love road trips to small towns all over the South and take off with no planning when the mood strikes me.    ::collect:: Really Tacky Magnets, old kitchen gadgets, old cookbooks, Art Deco/Noveau Compacts and First Edition novels by female writers.   ::specifically seeking::  I know that everyone considers themselves interesting so I'll just put that I would love to find pen pals who lead lives filled with intellectual curiosity.   And I mean people who are actively living their lives... I can write pages on the joys of red lipstick or my views on why Yellow eye shadow should be a controlled substance, and would love to find a pen pal who understands why I'd do either.    :refer long, medium or short letters?::  I have no preference.  Sometimes a few lines are all that's needed to make a point   ::how many pen pals do you want?:: 3 or 4  ::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?::  Yes ::international or local penpals?::  Or both would be lovely.    ::anything else?:: Nope.


----------



## Alexia561 (Dec 28, 2013)

Spoiler



::age range:: Doesn't matter to me. I just hit 50, but think that age is just a number and similar interests are more important.

::location:: A Jersey girl who recently relocated to South Carolina ::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: Prefer snail mail, as I love getting mail!   ::main interests:: reading, travel, mindless Facebook games, reading, playing with my dog, reading, and just hanging out with my husband. (I'm a big reader...ha!) ::described as:: shy &amp; quiet until we get to know each other, then as a funny, sarcastic, opinionated, scatter-brained, bleeding heart liberal with a heart of gold. Hmmmmm. maybe I should get new friends if that's how they describe me?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    ::music:: Open to almost any style except rap and hard-core country. To be honest, I prefer silence most of the time. ::movies:: I like action, science, fiction, adventure, comedy, and anything well-done. Not a big fan of movies without a plot though, and can't remember the last time we actually went to the theater. If there's something we want to see, we usually wait for it to come to cable. ::TV shows:: Grimm, Once Upon A Time, OUAT in Wonderland, Big Bang Theory, Dr. Who, Elementary, The Blacklist. Gee, I seem to watch more TV than I thought! (geek alert!) ::books/authors:: Love urban fantasy! Favorite authors are Jennifer Estep, Neil Gaiman, Dean Koontz, and Kelley Armstrong. Open to any genre so long as it's well-written, but don't really care for sports stories, medical thrillers, or overly religious themes. I love books and they cover almost every available surface in my home, so would love to connect with other readers! ::art/artists:: I usually prefer realistic artwork, with the exception of Salvador Dali. There's just something about his "unique" point of view that really appeals to me! :ther random favorite people/things/places:: London is my favorite city and have visited several times, but also love Paris and Rome. Would love to explore more of Europe some day! Love animals and would have a houseful of cats and dogs if possible, but right now we just have the one dog.  ::collect:: Unique souvenirs, postcards, autographed books, David Winter cottages, gargoyles, candles, and nail polish. ::specifically seeking:: Someone with similar interests who might be interested in exchanging small gifts as well as letters, as I subscribe to several make-up boxes and don't always use the samples they send. I also love baking and enjoy sharing the results. Just letters is cool too though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :refer long, medium or short letters?:: No preference, although I think it's better to exchange short notes rather than feel pressured to write a novel. Sometimes I'm in a chatty mood, and sometimes I'm not... ::how many pen pals do you want?:: 2 or 3 ::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?:: Not quite sure what this is, so will say no (for now) ::international or local penpals?:: no preference ::anything else?:: Aside from the secret hope that I'll one day be a Doctor Who companion, nothing to add. *L*


Sounds like fun!


----------



## derpyderp (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't know how I ended up in this thread but this sounds pretty cool.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

::age range:: I'm 24, but any age is good!::location:: Western WA as of 2011, previously from Puerto Rico::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: Either way is good. ::main interests:: Currently taking 16 credits of physics, chemistry and calculus in college so by necessity it's become my obsession. Other than that I like makeup, nail polish and learning about all things academia, as well as baking, cooking and futile attempts at good diet and exercise. Things I find interesting: physics, astronomy, politics, literature, math, fashion, makeup trends, psychology and current/world affairs and news. 
::described as:: I've been told I'm pretty random.  
::music:: Disney music, Starkid songs, alternative/punk/hard rock, and I like listening to the country music station when I drive for some reason ::movies:: All things Disney and Pixar as well as fantasy, comedy and horror ::TV shows:: Spanish comedy (AquÃ­ No Hay Quien Viva and La Que Se Avecina) and The Big Bang Theory are the only two I can afford to watch faithfully, but I also like anime, King of the Hill and stuff I can find on the Internetz because we don't have cable ::books/authours:: Harry Potter, 18th to 19th century British lit (the BrontÃ« sisters and Mary Shelley are my fave), Russian classics currently on waitlist, Isaac Asimov and Ernesto SÃ¡bato's "El tÃºnel". Currently on my wish list for light reading: urban fantasy and dark fantasy, I can never get enough of those. ::art/artists:: I'm illiterate when it comes to art. :ther random favorite people/things/places:: I love food. ::collect:: Makeup and nail polish. ::specifically seeking:: A friend. :refer long, medium or short letters?:: Any and all of them, depending on how much time we have at that particular moment. ::how many pen pals do you want?:: Exactly e friends. No more than e. (Just kidding, any and all!) ::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?:: What is that. ::international or local penpals?:: I'll take what I can get. ::anything else?:: I'm currently an army wife, attending a hippie liberal arts college and have the cutest toddler who has ASD. I also have a cat, so hit me up if you want cat pictures.


----------



## jannie135 (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
::age range:: I'll be 25 in two weeks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ::location:: Wisconsin::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?::  Combo::main interests:: Makeup, obviously. Writing. Reading. Movies. THE Green Bay Packers. My dog. ::described as:: Haha umm.. I honestly don't know how other people would describe me!::music:: I pretty much listen to the same stuff I was obsessed with in high school...Blink 182, New Found Glory, Alkaline Trio, Say Anything,Taking Back Sunday, Brand New.. Lots of others. My boyfriend is a metalhead so I listen to a lot of that too!::movies:: ALL OF THEM. I love movies. Empire Records is my all time favorite. ::TV shows:: Dexter, The Walking Dead, The Killing, The Office, Parks &amp; Rec, How I Met Your Mother, It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia, Chuck, Nurse Jackie, New Girl, Modern Family...::books/authours:: Chuck Palahniuk, John Green, Jeff Lindsay, JK Rowling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Perks of Being a Wallflower, Looking For Alaska, Harry Potter. ::art/artists:: Ah, I'm not artsy enough to have a favorite artist. :ther random favorite people/things/places:: I love James Franco. I like to travel. I'm slowly but surely learning to cook (also, I LOVE FOOD). ::collect:: Shot glasses!::specifically seeking:: Friends and people to share my samples with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :refer long, medium or short letters?:: Whatever floats your boat. I'll probably write a variety, depending on time/things to say. ::how many pen pals do you want?:: Lots!::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?:: I don't know what that is, but yes! I'm intrigued. ::international or local penpals?:: Both. ::anything else?:: Nope! If you want to know more or want to be pals, just message me. 
Ahhh I'm a little late to the party, but here I am!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

How does this work now? I just message the ladies I want to be pals with?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yup! Exactly that!
Oh whoops! Totally waiting on being paired up or something. I better get to reading some surveys lol


----------



## derpyderp (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
::age range::  I'm going to be 50 in June - though my friends range in age from their 20's to 70's.  ::location:: Suburbs of Atlanta  ::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: Any of the above... I adore everything that has anything to do with actually writing letters.    ::main interests::  I am a knowledge junkie,  I'm a Humanist, Science Geek, Math Geek, Goth in the pre-Hot Topic sense of the word,   I read 10-15 books a week, and I'm a history/politics wonk.   I bake from scratch and I'm a floppy hat wearing gardening Southern Belle.  I love makeup - the history of makeup, the feminist rational for makeup, the psychology of makeup, the chemistry, the marketing... you get the idea I'm sure.     Truthfully and fair warning: the only thing I have no interest in, is hearing about how much better my truly amazing life would be if I found Jesus, gave up all the things I love and devoted myself to being a small minded judgmental mundane in the delusional hope that once I died that I'd have the opportunity to spend eternity surrounded by the small minded and judgmental mundanes who bored me while I was alive.     
::described as:: A castrating She-Devil by the people who love me and TERRIFYING by people who don't.    Seriously, I'm sarcastic, laugh at the inappropriate times, and I take very little seriously.  I'm a FEMINIST, I live a scandalously alternative lifestyle, and I ride a motorcycle.    ::music:: Anything from German Death Metal to Opera.   The only music I don't listen to is the auto-tuned garbage that all sounds the same.    ::movies:: Like music my tastes run the gamut from classic romances, musicals, horror, film noir... The only movies I don't like are anything Twilight and Titanic.   Don't get me started on why I really dislike those movies.    ::TV shows::  I don't watch much television.  I can't understand the logic behind reality television.  ::books/authours::  I read 10-15 books a week.   I read EVERYTHING - except, of course, for Inspirational Romance novels,    I lose myself in the written word.    ::art/artists:: Oh.. .where to start... No Thomas Kincaid ... everything else has some merit.  LOL.   When I visit a new city my first 2 days are devoted to Museums.     :ther random favorite people/things/places:: I love Paris the non-tourist Paris and I love Florence.   I love road trips to small towns all over the South and take off with no planning when the mood strikes me.    ::collect:: Really Tacky Magnets, old kitchen gadgets, old cookbooks, Art Deco/Noveau Compacts and First Edition novels by female writers.   ::specifically seeking::  I know that everyone considers themselves interesting so I'll just put that I would love to find pen pals who lead lives filled with intellectual curiosity.   And I mean people who are actively living their lives... I can write pages on the joys of red lipstick or my views on why Yellow eye shadow should be a controlled substance, and would love to find a pen pal who understands why I'd do either.    :refer long, medium or short letters?::  I have no preference.  Sometimes a few lines are all that's needed to make a point   ::how many pen pals do you want?:: 3 or 4  ::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?::  Yes ::international or local penpals?::  Or both would be lovely.    ::anything else?:: Nope.   

@FrostKitty, we're both feminists. Let's be friends.


----------



## jocedun (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm SO into this. Another person to gab about makeup with? I'm all in. 

::age range:: I'm in my early 20s, but I'm definitely open to intellectual friends of all ages (wow, does that sound pretentious or what? but.. I guess it's honest - I don't need any drama or to feel like I'm babysitting - it also might go without saying since many MUT ladies seem to be VERY intelligent)::location:: currently Chicago, IL (born and raised in Anchorage, AK)::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: I'd prefer physical mail initially, but I'm genuinely looking for a real friend who also indulges in their makeup obsession. Also, if you're in or around the Chicago area, I'd even be down for meeting and making a new, fun friend! (It's so hard to make female friendship connections in this city).::main interests:: I'm in my last semester of undergrad so I don't have much time for anything besides my makeup obsession. I also indulge in lots of corny TV, good food/resturants with my boyfriend, and NPR listening. I work in an archives so I basically spend hours upon hours listening to NPR; I love being informed about the world and its happenings. I also like a good radio sob story.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ::described as:: fun (sometimes funny), very reliable/punctual, and probably quirky/goofy (if you really get to know me)::music:: Sara Barielles-type music, The Lumineers-esque, Alt-Country, Hip-Hop (the good dancing kind) and some Country (eek!)::movies:: I'll watch almost anything, to be honest.::TV shows:: I've been rewatching Gilmore Girls lately (still good 10 years later), lots of HGTV and the Food Network, and everything AMC. Obviously Orange is the New Black, too. ::books/authours:: Uhmmmmm, what is pleasure reading? I miss that. But seriously, I used to loveeee David Mitchell (you know the Cloud Atlas author).::art/artists:: ....not applicable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I do like the Museum of Contemporary Art in Chicago and the Art Institute... I just don't understand why I like them:ther random favorite people/things/places:: I miss Alaska so, so much. I'm taking a trip with my boyfriend in about 6 months, so my penpal will probably hear a lot about it. ::collect:: Besides makeup? Nothing! I am a minimalist. My whole life fits in two suitcases (and a backpack). ::specifically seeking:: A real, true friend. Bonus points if you actually live near Chicago and we can become real life friends, but I'm definitely not excluding anyone from any location. Definitely want letters, pictures, funny/personal stories, and small keepsakes or sample trading (no excessive gifts necessary), just little thoughtful things. :refer long, medium or short letters?:: ANY!::how many pen pals do you want?:: The more, the merrier as long as they are open to real friendship! I have always been someone with a few close friends instead of many acquaintances. I'm looking for someone to really bond with (as cheesy as that sounds wowowowo). ::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?:: maybe, it depends on how it was set up::international or local penpals?:: prefer local or within a reasonable shipping cost location::anything else?:: be my friend! I'm fun, seriously.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
ETA: I've decided that I'm open to any amount of penpals. The more, the merrier!


----------



## Babs28 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi Ladies!

The deadline for getting signing up and making your suggestions for the Traveling Journal is Jan 30th.  

You can check out the thread here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139958/traveling-journal


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 29, 2013)

I just packaged up my letters and some presents to all my penpals! Should be shipped out tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 29, 2013)

> @FrostKitty ,Â we're both feminists. Let's be friends.





> @FrostKitty ,Â we're both feminists. Let's be friends.


 And read the Bronte Sisters! And send cat pictures. Done.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 29, 2013)

I tend to ramble, but I've tried to pare this down!  I've actually been editing this for a few days, and now the thread is looong, so I might be past the window of interest, but I'll throw this out anyway and go back through to see if anyone is still interested.

::age range::  Chronologically, I'm turning 42 in a few weeks.  Mentally, I'm about 25, specifically in Seattle circa 1997.  Yep, locked in time for ever and ever.  As for a penpal age, it doesn't really matter to me!

::location:: the People's Republic of Portland.

::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?::  either, both, or a combo!  I have wrist problems (thanks, thirteen years of jazz saxophone and even more years of endless typing!), so I tend to not do very well at handwriting, but I have a laptop and a printer.

::main interests::  makeup, progressive politics, movies (heavy on the indies, horror, thriller, mystery, political, and comic book varieties.  The next two movies I want to see:  _American Hustle_ and _The Wolf of Wall Street_.  Very light on the chick flick and epic variety), serial episodic tv with long mythologies (Lost, BSG, X-Files, Sons of Anarchy).  I'm starting to get into comics, preferably indies/smaller presses.

::described as::  snarky (read: witchy), meticulous (at least when it comes to work), eccentric (read: weird), rambling (read: this whole post).

::music::  rock (Motorhead, the Thermals, the Replacements), punk (Dead Kennedys, Against Me!, the Ramones), rap (Public Enemy, the Beastie Boys, the Coup).  Many, many more, but there's a tiny sampling.  During my workday, I tend to listen to progressive podcasts instead of music because my job is mainly data entry, and music isn't engaging enough for me to make it through the day without losing my mind, but outside of work, I will listen to pretty much anything genre-wise.  And that includes country.  I love Willie Nelson.  And Hank Williams.  And country noir like Neko Case and alt country like Wilco.  

::movies::  Genre-wise, I tend to go for horror and cult movies, but I love twisted psychological movies, too.  Favorites include: eXistenZ, Oldboy (the original), and Fight Club.  My inner eight-year-old is obsessed with comic book movies. She is very much looking forward to May 23rd.

::TV shows::  I love paranormal/science fiction serials with huge mythologies and police procedurals.  I'm currently in the middle of a rewatch of The X-Files.  It's been so long since I watched any of these that I barely remember any of them!  No reality shows.  I don't own a tv, so anything I watch is via a combination of Netflix, Hulu, and iTunes unless I *really* need to see something ASAP (Doctor Who, Sherlock).

::books/authors::  My all-time favorite book is Alice in Wonderland.  My favorite not-appropriate-for-kids is Good Omens.  Oh!  Matt Taibbi.  Love him.  And Neil Gaiman and Neal Stephenson.  I tend to spend my reading time focusing on politics and current events nowadays, so I don't really have a whole lot of fiction writers near the surface of my mind right now.  I love reading, but I love collecting information even more!  The internet has taken over my life in that respect.  

::art/artists::  Keith Haring.  No doubt about it.  I actually have a tattoo that is a blend of two of his murals on my arm.  Also Frida Kahlo.  I don't have any tattoos of her work.  I just love her stuff.  Dali is pretty awesome, too.  My preferred styles:  Pop art and surrealist.

:ther random favorite people/things/places::  Welcome to Night Vale!  I'm a bit obsessed!  I'm also entering a graphic novel phase and looking for more suggestions of things to pick up.  I love love love the Bay Area (I tried to move to Oakland or Berkeley so I could try living somewhere completely new, but things went horribly awry, and I ended up in the town where I was born -- *on the bus line* that goes to the hospital where I was born), but I haven't really visited anywhere else, so I don't really have any other favorite places simply because I haven't been exposed to them.  I will watch anything involving Zeljko Ivanek, Miguel Ferrer, or Titus Welliver.  Yes, I dig That Guy character actors.  Steve Buscemi is a *god*.  

::collect::  things with black cats, bats, and skulls!  And Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab perfume oil (although I'm trying to pare down that collection because I will simply never wear it all).  Also nail polish (heavy on glitters, holos, silvers, blues, grays, and greens.  I'm now trying to get into indies, but I don't know where to start!) and loose pigment (I have, um, a lot of Glamour Doll Eyes, and now I'm looking for other companies, preferably ones that do fandom-oriented collections).  I used to collect so much Sanrio stuff that it was assumed that I would eventually get a Hello Kitty tattoo.  That has not happened.  Yet.  (I also love Little Twin Stars and Badtz-Maru!)

::specifically seeking::  contact with people I do not work with or am related to.  Also someone to swap little things with!  I have already found myself eyeing the Valentine's Day stuff in stores (ALL OF THE PINK!  I have no idea how it happened, but I have become a bit obsessed with hot pink everything but nail polish) and thinking about putting together packages for people, but I don't have anyone to get stuff for!

:refer long, medium or short letters?::  Doesn't matter!  Depending on how my hands are doing, I may have to type instead of hand-write, though, in case that makes a difference to anyone.  My handwriting can beâ€¦  challenging.  When I type, I can beâ€¦  verbose.

::how many pen pals do you want?::  Four?  Five?  I have no idea.  Everyone might have already exhausted their personal penpal match allotments, so at this point, one would be a nice start!

::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?::  sure!

::international or local penpals?::  Either one!  International stuff would take me a little longer to send out due to the logistics of getting to the post office, though.

::anything else?::  I have two cats I spend *far* too much time dealing with.  And did I mention the rambling?  Becauseâ€¦  yeah.  Oh, and I tend to swear.  A lot.  I blame genetics:  My dad's favorite tv show is _Deadwood_ -- because of the cussing.  One of his favorite movies is _The Devil's Rejects_ -- yeah, the Rob Zombie movie.  Dad is sixty-five years old.  One of our bonding experiences when I was in high school involved wallpaper from hell and the phrase "Don't tell your mother I used those words."  And that was well before he tried to teach me how to drive a stick shift.  Oh, and I have more trivia -- with an emphasis on pop culture prior to 2009 -- stuffed in my brain than any one person's head should be filled with.
Le sigh.  Even when I *try* to keep things brief, I fail.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 30, 2013)

I got my first penal letter today! SO EXCITING.  @Sunflowercake ,  I'm working on writing you today, it's my day off and I am insisting on only doing fun things! It'll probably me typed because I cut the heck out of my finger right where I rest my pens, ouch.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 30, 2013)

Um...penpal, not penal..thanks, autocorrect...


----------



## Sunflowercake (Dec 30, 2013)

@yousoldtheworld my letter went out on Saturday


----------



## tulosai (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I sent off my first pen pal letter today.  I got some new cards for Christmas and am excited to use them.  
Hi I got it today (if you are talking about me!) and the card is AWESOME! I am sending out a letter to you right now!  

I am really excited actually- I'm about to mail out my first 'batch' of letters in general.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 31, 2013)

I have an idea for mine that I'm percolating on. I'll know if it'll work or not this weekend.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 31, 2013)

If anyone wants anymore penpals, PM me! I'm actually sitting down with pen &amp; paper so now is a good time because sometimes I tend to slack and forget to write back.


----------



## Babs28 (Dec 31, 2013)

I was so excited to get my first card/letter today!  







  Awesome!!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 31, 2013)

Me too! Me too! Someone pick me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm working on a couple cards right now to mail out when I get to the PO on Thursday. Horray!



> If anyone wants anymore penpals, PM me! I'm actually sitting down with pen &amp; paper so now is a good time because sometimes I tend to slack and forget to write back.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Me too! Me too! Someone pick me!





I'm working on a couple cards right now to mail out when I get to the PO on Thursday. Horray!
I pick you if it's a serious offer, but you have to be my last one! This will make it 7 and I know realistically that is my limit.

pm me your address if you want and I'll shoot mine back!


----------



## lissa1307 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm gonna sit down and write out some letters over the weekend, so monday i'm mailing for all my girls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 31, 2013)

I meant to write my first few letters yesterday but I got sucked into putting a carpet shampooer together and I gave up on fun, ahah, but I think I will do that tonight.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lorizav (Jan 1, 2014)

Tomorrow 4 letters are going out and the other 3 in the next couple days. My hand is cramped. Lol


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 1, 2014)

I chose one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyone else looking feel free to pm me.


----------



## tulosai (Jan 1, 2014)

Alright my first batch of letters are all out 




 Anyone who has contacted me or who I have contacted, be on the lookout!!


----------



## lorizav (Jan 1, 2014)

Tomorrow 4 letters are going out and the other 3 in the next couple days. My hand is cramped. Lol


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm writing away!


----------



## Kelli (Jan 1, 2014)

::age range:: I'll be 31 in 2 weeks, but am open to penpals in any age range.
::location:: rural west Michigan
::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: Physical mail
::main interests:: Makeup, Reading, Tv/Movies, HGTV type of things lol, baking, traveling
::described as:: shy, nerdy/geeky, colorful, quirky
::music:: I love dancy rock music like Placebo, Kill Hannah, Panic! At Disco. I like industrial, ebm, and gothy type of stuff as well. Lately, I feel like I am lazy about my musical choices and just listen to whatever is on the radio, instead of my younger days of seeking out whatever weird quirky stuff I could find (Dresden Dolls!  The Faint! Mindless Self Indulgence! The Birthday Massacre!).  I also listen to country music (new and old), oldies and pop.
::movies:: Any kind of comedies. I love the old Adam Sandler, Chris Farley type movies. Kevin Smith movies. Lately, I've been liking action/super hero type movies a lot. RomComs. My fave movies are probably: The Breakfast Club, Dogma, Happy Gilmore, Ocean's 11 &amp; The Mighty Ducks 2. (I'm a sucker for those kids sports movie)
::TV shows::White Collar, ANTM, Project Runway, Supernatural, NCIS, Criminal Minds, Revenge, Property Brothers, Person of Interest, The Mentalist, The Blacklist
::books/authours:: Dean Koontz,  Darynda Jones, Kim Harrison, Sue Grafton, Tami Hoag, Jeffrey Deaver. I like thriller/suspense/mystery type stuff and a bit of supernatural/paranormal type stuff.
::art/artists:: Money, VanGogh, Dali, MC Escher
:ther random favorite people/things/places:: I love Chicago and Barcelona, anything zebra print, I am terrified of birds, yet love things with owls or peacocks on them, Nikki Sixx, history (especially the US Civil War, Ancient Egypt &amp; the Renaissance), Russell Brand, Dr Pepper, Olives,
::collect:: makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, scarves, "tacky" jewelry, books
::specifically seeking:: nothing specific!
:refer long, medium or short letters?::short or medium...I'm not very prolific
::how many pen pals do you want?:: a few...maybe up to 5
::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?::my life is far too bland for that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
::international or local penpals?:referably US, but maybe one outside the US
::anything else?:: Nope, I think I covered everything.
 
It's been a while since I had penpals. I used to run a fan message board for the band Kill Hannah and the girls on it and I would send eachother mixed cd's, holiday/birthday cards and letters. It was so much fun. One of them I am still friends with and we send eachother stuff and try to meet up for a concert once a year! Love the idea of having makeup/beauty related penpals!


----------



## jannie135 (Jan 2, 2014)

Anyone want to be pen pals with me??


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 3, 2014)

> Anyone want to be pen pals with me??


 me me!!!! Choose me!


----------



## jannie135 (Jan 3, 2014)

Should there be a fun "reveal" thread for pen pals? Not like showing the actual letter content, but whenever someone sneaks in a fun thoughtful treat we have place to post, "OMG LOOK AT THIS!!" posts? Or if someone uses really really cute stationary~

Or we could do them here lol.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 3, 2014)

Ummm I got so carried away with setting aside samples/buying adorable stationary that I failed to realize I never actually picked any pen pals. Er....

Going through all of your lovely questionnaires now, but if anyone else is still looking for one message me! 



 YAY SNAIL MAIL.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 3, 2014)

I sent small packages to all my pen pals because I didn't get to participate in the Secret Santa and totally felt left out lol (I love giving people stuff!) They seemed to have arrived safe and sound I can't wait to hear back from my pen pals!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So far I have received one letter and it was so sweet and so exciting I felt like a kid again with my pen pal from England! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Happy to have signed up for this. Wish I could take on more pen pals but honestly I am incapable of not sending gifts occasionally and I would go bankrupt with more than 3 right now lol


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ummm I got so carried away with setting aside samples/buying adorable stationary that I failed to realize I never actually picked any pen pals. Er....

Going through all of your lovely questionnaires now, but if anyone else is still looking for one message me! 



 YAY SNAIL MAIL.
YAY snail mail indeed!!


----------



## utgal2004 (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ummm I got so carried away with setting aside samples/buying adorable stationary that I failed to realize I never actually picked any pen pals. Er....

Going through all of your lovely questionnaires now, but if anyone else is still looking for one message me! 



 YAY SNAIL MAIL.
I did the same thing... set aside samples and bought adorable stationery!  I've always loved cute stationery but haven't had many people to send snail mail to in years so I stopped buying it.  This gave me a new reason to buy it!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I sent small packages to all my pen pals because I didn't get to participate in the Secret Santa and totally felt left out lol (I love giving people stuff!) They seemed to have arrived safe and sound I can't wait to hear back from my pen pals!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So far I have received one letter and it was so sweet and so exciting I felt like a kid again with my pen pal from England! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Happy to have signed up for this. Wish I could take on more pen pals but honestly I am incapable of not sending gifts occasionally and I would go bankrupt with more than 3 right now lol
You will be hearing from me soon.  I got your package yesterday and YAY!  Thank you!  I am putting together little things for my pen pals and will hopefully get something out in the next few days.  I am hosting a Women's Christmas Tea this weekend so it may not be until next week.  It is fun to be able to grab those little things you see in stores but aren't sure if any of your non-MUT friends will like them.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 3, 2014)

Alright, I have several letters all sealed up and ready to go in the mail int eh morning! Sorry about the delay, penpals...it's been a hectic week between work and weather!

I still have a couple of letters still to write this weekend, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 3, 2014)

I am getting cute stationary this weekend and will be writing!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> can't wait!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You will be hearing from me soon.  I got your package yesterday and YAY!  Thank you!  I am putting together little things for my pen pals and will hopefully get something out in the next few days.  I am hosting a Women's Christmas Tea this weekend so it may not be until next week.  It is fun to be able to grab those little things you see in stores but aren't sure if any of your non-MUT friends will like them.  
Yay! I'm actually working on a more detailed letter for you now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And a Women's Christmas Tea sounds amazing you'll have to tell me about it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 3, 2014)

I have one penpal, but will accept more! Just PM ladies who are still looking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Jan 3, 2014)

> You will be hearing from me soon. Â I got your package yesterday and YAY! Â Thank you! Â I am putting together little things for my pen pals and will hopefully get something out in the next few days. Â I am hosting a Women's Christmas Tea this weekend so it may not be until next week. Â It is fun to be able to grab those little things you see in stores but aren't sure if any of your non-MUT friends will like them. Â


 That was my favorite part of secret Santa so I'm really excited I can still buy those little goodies!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 3, 2014)

Still writing! Will mail out tomorrow or maybe Monday. If anyone still wants a pen pal, hit me up!


----------



## utgal2004 (Jan 3, 2014)

> You will be hearing from me soon. Â I got your package yesterday and YAY! Â Thank you! Â I am putting together little things for my pen pals and will hopefully get something out in the next few days. Â I am hosting a Women's Christmas Tea this weekend so it may not be until next week. Â It is fun to be able to grab those little things you see in stores but aren't sure if any of your non-MUT friends will like them. Â


 I want to hear about the Christmas tea! Why don't I have any local friends who host events like that?!


----------



## DonnaD (Jan 4, 2014)

I am officially done with the mittens the last few of you asked for.  I have to get them in the mail sometime this week.  I'm posting this in the pen pal thread too...I don't know if all my people are over there.

My pen pals are going to have to be super duper extra patient.  My time is all taken up for the next couple of weeks and my friends here are gonna have to take the back burner for a bit.  I still love you, I promise!


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am officially done with the mittens the last few of you asked for.  I have to get them in the mail sometime this week.  I'm posting this in the pen pal thread too...I don't know if all my people are over there.

My pen pals are going to have to be super duper extra patient.  My time is all taken up for the next couple of weeks and my friends here are gonna have to take the back burner for a bit.  I still love you, I promise!
You are so sweet! Like the sassy mama bear of MUT!


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 4, 2014)

Yay! Got my first penpal letter. I am thinking i scared one person off..lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay! Got my first penpal letter. I am thinking i scared one person off..lol

Your letter from me went out in the mail this morning!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jan 4, 2014)

I now have an excuse to use the stationary I bought with my PSMH gift cert a while ago - they are more like cards, but seemed like it would be a fun first letter.  I received my first card/letter too, yay!!!  I'm going to curl up with a cup of hot cocoa and my pen this evening


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 4, 2014)

> Your letter from me went out in the mail this morning!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yay!


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 4, 2014)

I got my first letter today! So excited to sit down and write a reply, plus write the first letter for my second pen pal. There is a quirky little shop around here where I think I can pick up some great pen pal items. This is fun already!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay! Got my first penpal letter. I am thinking i scared one person off..lol
hahah I was thinking the same thing about one of mine!




lol


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 4, 2014)

Sorry gals. I have a stack of letters to go out but I've been super slow! My plan was to get them out on Monday but with the serious weather I'm too scared to go out on that day.


----------



## GlamBabe (Jan 4, 2014)

I would love a penpal, hopefully someone out there needs one? PM Me or answer here, either way!! I have some new pens I can use. Pink of course!!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jan 4, 2014)

I've got 2 of 4 letters written - I'm going to apologize to my penpals in advance, my handwriting is atrocious.  I wonder if anyone would be offended if I typed my letter for legibility  I'm going to power through these first 4 cards though.  My hand is cramping, I had to take a MUT break. This tells me I don't do enough writing!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've got 2 of 4 letters written - I'm going to apologize to my penpals in advance, my handwriting is atrocious.  I wonder if anyone would be offended if I typed my letter for legibility  I'm going to power through these first 4 cards though.  My hand is cramping, I had to take a MUT break. This tells me I don't do enough writing!
I've been typing my first ones...I like to write but I have a cut right on that part of my finger where my pen rests!

A few letters sent otu this morning, a few left to write  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 4, 2014)

I have also been typing. I don't mind typing at all. I will do short letters hand written, but longer ones would kill my hand.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jan 4, 2014)

Also, the planned cup of hot cocoa became a glass of wine and a tiny cup of moose tracks, Om nom nom.  Vouvray and ice cream, dinner of champions


----------



## DoubleShot (Jan 5, 2014)

Goodness I've neglected this thread! I do not have a penal, so if any of you can handle one more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



::age range:: early/mid 20's ::location:: south/southeast USA ::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: Physical ::main interests::coffee, chocolate, dogs, children, Makeup(durr) roller derby, country life ::described as::honest, open minded, caring. ::music:: indie-rock, broadway, blues ::movies:: ::TV shows:: DOCTOR WHO, Big Bang Theory, Vampire Diaries, Reign. I hardly get time to watch TV, and don't have Netflix! ::books/authours::Harry Potter, ::art/artists:: :ther random favorite people/things/places:: Ellen Degeneres, candles, perfume, New Orleans, babies, dogs, my papasan chair on a rainy day ::collect:: Empty Perfume bottles! ::specifically seeking:: long distance friendship, letters every few weeks :refer long, medium or short letters?:: medium ::how many pen pals do you want?:: 2 or 3 ::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?:: I hardly have time to write that much! ::international or local penpals?:: local ::anything else?::


----------



## lissa1307 (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am officially done with the mittens the last few of you asked for.  I have to get them in the mail sometime this week.  I'm posting this in the pen pal thread too...I don't know if all my people are over there.

My pen pals are going to have to be super duper extra patient.  My time is all taken up for the next couple of weeks and my friends here are gonna have to take the back burner for a bit.  I still love you, I promise!
i'm with you...i have written all of one letter so far,lol..but i promise i will be writting and mailing tomorrow! i have an early day at work and the kids will be back in school, and this cold thats kicking my a$$ is gonna have to suck it cause i will write!!! lol

oh and i got a letter already too!! yay!! this is so much fun already!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 5, 2014)

Well, the letters I hoped to mail tomorrow will have to wait, as we are under a blizzard warning and a snow emergency, and not allowed to be on the roads...rats...


----------



## utgal2004 (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, the letters I hoped to mail tomorrow will have to wait, as we are under a blizzard warning and a snow emergency, and not allowed to be on the roads...rats...
Stay safe... your pen pals can wait.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 5, 2014)

I just finished my first letter and am about to start the second! If the weather cooperates, I will send those tomorrow.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 5, 2014)

Woohoo! I got my first letter today! I've been a lazy bones. Sorry team. They'll go out tomorrow! Do you think a single forever stamp will work on a square card? I feel like oddly shaped items need more postage


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 5, 2014)

I wrote my first letter last night. Planning to write my second tomorrow night. I want to try to mail them soon, but the 12inches of snow surrounding the mail boxes is making that hard. So is the -45 wind chill expected tomorrow.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 5, 2014)

For all of you in stormy weather stay safe!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 6, 2014)

@tulosai  I got your letter the other day &amp; already wrote back and will be mailing it out tomorrow. I loved your "stationary"!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 6, 2014)

I am done with one letter and halfway through another so I will be mailing soon!


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 6, 2014)

Traveling Journal Guidelines are up. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139958/traveling-journal#post_2256730

Sorry they took so long, I've been sick.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @tulosai  I got your letter the other day &amp; already wrote back and will be mailing it out tomorrow. I loved your "stationary"! 




Yaaaay!

I have only gotten letters from 2 of my pals so far (not including you) but hope springs eternal! @MissJexie I got yours today and OMG I am in tears! I will send you something SOON.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yaaaay!

I have only gotten letters from 2 of my pals so far (not including you) but hope springs eternal! @MissJexie I got yours today and OMG I am in tears! I will send you something SOON.
Aww yay!!! I am actually working on  longer response letters for you and my other pen pals! I got yours today and it was awesome!! I'm still waiting on a couple pen pal letters to arrive, and then I'm going to spend all day either Wednesday or Thursday responding to everyone and sending everything out at once.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I totally love my pen pals! &lt;3


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 7, 2014)

> Woohoo! I got my first letter today! I've been a lazy bones. Sorry team. They'll go out tomorrow! Do you think a single forever stamp will work on a square card? I feel like oddly shaped items need more postage


 yes


----------



## meaganola (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm slowly working through my roster of cards to write!  First I needed to buy cards, then I needed to buy stamps, and now I just need to find time to write!  I got two out this morning, but this evening was weird (and now it's bedtime!), so I didn't get to do more tonight.  But tomorrow night should be better, so I can get a couple more out Wednesday.  I need to figure out my pacing to save my hands!  Or liberate some slightly-used (a couple of empty rows on a spreadsheet, a page number) paper from work and just type everything.  That's probably the better idea since my handwriting is a *nightmare* that only gets worse as the writing project goes on.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 8, 2014)

I finally mailed my first letter the second one will go out tomorrow. Sorry for the delay my lovely pen pals. I start a new job, close on a new house, and am buying a new car ALL this week. I'm in a paper/box mess here!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 8, 2014)

Just wrote more letters to my pen pals! Keep an eye out ladies! &lt;3


----------



## LadyK (Jan 8, 2014)

Sent off one little package yesterday and sending another one tomorrow.  I love to think of all our little happy-grams making their way across the country.


----------



## jocedun (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I finally mailed my first letter the second one will go out tomorrow. Sorry for the delay my lovely pen pals. I start a new job, close on a new house, and am buying a new car ALL this week. I'm in a paper/box mess here!
 
So exciting! Totally worth the delay. Congrats!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lorizav (Jan 8, 2014)

Ok as of tomorrow my first round of letters will be completed and all 7 of my penpals should be receiving a letter and goodies from me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 8, 2014)

Im still buried under more than 18 inches of snow (and so is the car), so I haven't been able to make it to the post office to get stamps for the rest of my letters, yet...SOON, guys, I promise! Stupid arctic tundra..


----------



## meaganola (Jan 8, 2014)

I got cards out to four of my people! I don't have an address for the fifth, but it's on the way, so once I have that I can send out a card. I'm looking forward to payday next week so I can get some goodies sent out! (I'm so broke until then that I'm on a complete no-buy. I can buy milk, toilet paper, and katfud if I run completely out or the milk I currently have goes bad. "Almost out" is not close enough for this.)


----------



## Kelli (Jan 8, 2014)

I haven't sent any of mine yet. The post office is practically in my backyard, so you'd think that'd make it easy to get there...but I sooo don't feel like trekking through thigh-high snow to get to it LOL (and it seems so wasteful to sweep off a vehicle to only drive around the corner).

Both of my letters are written, so as soon as I am willing to go out into the world again I will send them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sure it will be tomorrow.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm worried about one of my pen pals. I sent her a little present and a introduction letter and I haven't heard from her. She hasn't been on MUT in awhile either. Hope she's OK  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm worried about one of my pen pals. I sent her a little present and a introduction letter and I haven't heard from her. She hasn't been on MUT in awhile either. Hope she's OK  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I think a lot of people are just taking a bit of time due to the holidays and stuff.  I am still waiting to hear anything from most of my pals, and while I didn't send them anything near as awesome as you did, I did send them all fairly long letters.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think a lot of people are just taking a bit of time due to the holidays and stuff.  I am still waiting to hear anything from most of my pals, and while I didn't send them anything near as awesome as you did, I did send them all fairly long letters.
haha nooo I just sent little gifts!



I get mega-anxiety over the silliest things. I'm sitting here thinking, "omg she read my letter and thinks I'm nuts" or, "omg she got in a car accident or something I hope she's ok!" I tend to over-think/worry about things, lol. I also think I just have way too much time on my hands and I'm completely out of the loop when it comes to people with busy schedules! She's probably super busy, which is totally understandable!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  haha nooo I just sent little gifts!



I get mega-anxiety over the silliest things. I'm sitting here thinking, "omg she read my letter and thinks I'm nuts" or, "omg she got in a car accident or something I hope she's ok!" I tend to over-think/worry about things, lol. I also think I just have way too much time on my hands and I'm completely out of the loop when it comes to people with busy schedules! She's probably super busy, which is totally understandable!
I don't think this is me but just in case I have something going out in the mail for you tomorrow.  



  (I'm not sure how this gal applies but she's cute. )


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think this is me but just in case I have something going out in the mail for you tomorrow.  




  (I'm not sure how this gal applies but she's cute. )
Noo not you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The lady I'm talking about hasn't contacted me since we first decided to be pen pals, which is why I was worried. She may have changed her mind about the pen pal thing too, which is cool. I'm just hoping I hear from her soon because I kind of love having pen pals! haha



( I used her too because you're right, she's totally cute!)


----------



## trekkersangel (Jan 9, 2014)

Well, I'm WAY late to the party aren't I? But I'd still love to join in on the fun. The holidays were insane. My mom was sick in the hospital (they told us she wouldn't make it to Christmas &amp; lo &amp; behold she was released from the hospital a few days ago. . . still very sick, but very much alive) &amp; I'm 2000 miles away from her which stresses me out when she is THAT sick. Then my baby caught RSV &amp; spent the holidays in the hospital. Eeek. Now things are starting to normalize again. My hubby leaves on Saturday morning for several months (got to love being a military spouse) so I'll be home alone with my 6 kiddos so I figured finding some pen pals might help me pass the time &amp; make me feel not so lonely, especially over Valentine's Day. So. . . better late than never in my book:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



A little. . . . or a LOT about me. Age: I'm 32, but I'm up for writing to ladies of any age. Location: Virginia (until the military decides to move us again which shouldn't be for another 3 years) Penpal Type: I live for snail mail, but I'm also good at emailing. Main Interests: Family is the most important thing to me. I'm a mom of 6 kids so my life pretty much consists of kids, kids, &amp; more kids. My kids range from ages 10 to 7 months. . . 3 girls (3 oldest) &amp; 3 boys (3 youngest). My husband is in the USAF so we've lived all over the world: Utah for 6 years, Germany for 3.5 years, California for 2 years, &amp; now Virginia for 4 (we're one year in). I loved Germany, learned the language, loved the people &amp; the traveling, toured most of Europe, &amp; totally miss the food. I love music &amp; play over 27 musical instruments. . . well I did in High School. I'm a bit rusty on most now, but still love playing. I have a piano, trumpet, viola, guitar, &amp; oboe in my home. My 3 daughters all play piano &amp; my eldest daughter plays piano, guitar, &amp; oboe. I've taught music for years &amp; just started a break from teaching 2 years ago when baby #5 was born. I miss it, but just can't do it with 6 kids. Maybe when all 6 are in school I'll start up again, but for now I'm loving just being mom. Someday my dream is to open up a music academy for children where kids &amp; teens can come after school &amp; learn to play &amp; love music in a symphonic orchestra. I love the idea of an extra-curricular activity where kids can learn to love music &amp; be in a safe environment (especially teens) without getting into drugs &amp; negative influences. I'm also a very religious person. My religion is very important to me &amp; my family. And then of course there's MAKE-UP. But that's more than an interest. . . it's more of an obsession. I'm also obsessed with anything Disney related. Described As: I don't know. I'd like to think I'm a nice &amp; fun person. The neighborhood calls me the party mom so I take that as a compliment. We host neighborhood parties all year long which is fun. People say they wish they had my energy. . . but I'm pretty tired most of the time so I don't see the same energy they see apparently. Music: In honesty, I don't listen to much music. I really need to listen to more. I mostly listen to kid songs (BORING) because I have kids around, but I also love good old classical music. My hubby is really into Classic Rock &amp; the Beatles, so they're starting to grow on me as well. Movies: I'm totally NOT a chick flick girl. Give me some fantasy action movie &amp; I'm good. I love The Lord Of The Rings, Star Wars, Avengers, anything fun with action in it really. I'm more of a TV girl rather than a movie girl. There's nothing I despise more than sitting through a 3 hour movie &amp; thinking to myself (I"m never going to get those 3 hours back am I?) TV: Now we're talking. We actually don't have TV at our house, but I DO have my favorites that I watch on Hulu. I love Dr. Who (YES YES YES), Castle, Psyche, The Middle (that's my life in a nutshell), Modern Family, Sherlock (love me some benedict cumberbatch), &amp; a few others pop up here &amp; there. Books: I don't read as often as I'd like due to being so busy with kids, but I love CS Lewis (Screwtape Letters are one of my favorites) &amp; I adore J.R.R Tolkien. I love the Harry Potter series. . . &amp; I love all the classics you read in High School that most people hate. I love them. I'm a huge Shakespeare fan &amp; love his plays. I wish I had more time to read. Collect: Besides make-up &amp; beauty supplies &amp; nail polish? Hmmmm that's hard. ;-) I'm a crafter so I collect craft odds &amp; ends like crazy. I buy them &amp; put them aside telling myself that SOMEDAY I'll make that or do this project. ha ha ha. It usually takes a few years for me to actually do it, but I usually get them done. I collect Mickey Mouse anything. My bathroom &amp; kitchen are done in Mickey Mouse so I have fun with that. I also love jewelry &amp; have a nice collection of different gemstones. Prefer long, medium, or short letters? I don't care if a letter is 1 sentence long. I just get SO happy when I see an envelope in my mailbox.  International or Local: I'll take whatever I can get.  I think that's all for now. This is fun. I hope it helps in deciding whether you'd like to write to me or not.


----------



## lissa1307 (Jan 9, 2014)

i got an initial letter out to all my pals yesterday! yay!! not the longest letters in history, but i got something out,lol

but i'm hoping to send a little something to my girls soon too, i just got word that i'll be getting a promotion at the end of the month..which is awesome!! but for now after very little work i kinda had to wait til payday just to mail the letters


----------



## Kelli (Jan 9, 2014)

Living in MI for your entire life makes you crazy: I just walked to the Post Office and thought "it's so warm out!" I then checked the temperature when I got home and it is 15 degrees LOL (there was no wind, so I'm guessing that's why it felt so warm). Also, who thinks, while walking through knee high snow, to watch out for burs?!?!?! I felt pokiness on my knee and it was a bunch of burs! Sheesh. Anyways, letters have been sent to the two penpals I have addresses for.


----------



## DonnaD (Jan 9, 2014)

I haven't done a single pen pal related thing.  We've already established that I won't write to anyone so that's my free pass on that part of it.  I'm a gifter  pal and I haven't had a chance to think about, much less find and/or make, gifts.  My pals can think of me as a ninja...you'll get it, you'll just never know when!


----------



## Kelli (Jan 9, 2014)

I forgot to mention, that I am still open to more penpals, so message me anyone who is interested!


----------



## Ayryil (Jan 9, 2014)

::age range::Mid 20's
::location::East Coast---Maine!
::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?::I wouldn't mind either
::main interests::Crocheting, singing, watching netflix, cooking, cats, doodling around on my ipad, reading
::described as::Quiet (until you know me), hard to read, loyal, kind, patient
::music::Classical, Irish, Golden Oldies, Current pop/hiphop...NO COUNTRY
::movies::Harry Potter, Princess Mononoke, Anything fantasy, scary, funny.
::TV shows:exter, Once, Once Alice in Wonderland, Bones, Grey's Anatomy, Master Chef, Parks and Rec, Office, New Girl, Dr.Who..many more

::books/authours::Anything by Piers Anthony (Xanth Series), Cloud Atlas, The immortal life of Henrietta Lacks...I love to read anything
::art/artists::I don't have any particular artists or pieces I like. I love art in general.
:ther random favorite people/things/places:: My favorite color is GREEN  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
::collect:: Little Mermaid, Cat, Irish collections going on.

::specifically seeking::A friendship that will last a long time. I am not antisocial but I really have never found a true friend.
:refer long, medium or short letters?::Anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
::how many pen pals do you want?::As many that would love to talk with me
::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?::Sure
::international or local penpals?::Both!
::anything else?::nope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 
I hope I'm not too late on this. I have always wanted a pen pal. I normally don't socialize so this will be great!


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I forgot to mention, that I am still open to more penpals, so message me anyone who is interested!
I'm sending yours out today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 9, 2014)

I sent my penpals a note today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I included a survey to get to know you guys better.


----------



## Ayryil (Jan 9, 2014)

I messaged some of you but I am open for many pen pals! No one has gotten back to me yet, hopefully someone will  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sending yours out today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yay! So exciting! I love getting mail!


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 9, 2014)

I am hoping to peek into this cute little shop before we move next weekend... I just know I will find *different and interesting* cards and such for my pals. All of my stationary and cards are packed right now, so my first couple of letters will be BORING!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 9, 2014)

I got a letter from @lorizav today! Exciting!

It's supposed to warm up a bit this weekend, so I'm hoping they can get the roads clear enough that we can get our car out of the giant snow mountain and, you know...use it...so I can mail the rest of my letters!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Penpals, I'll send you some goodies soon to make up for the wait.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm still at 2 of 5 written. I also need to get stamps but my car is still buried under a foot of snow. Ugh.  It will happen soon though!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm still at 2 of 5 written. I also need to get stamps but my car is still buried under a foot of snow. Ugh.  It will happen soon though! 

The joys of living in the midwest...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alexia561 (Jan 10, 2014)

Just sent the last of my intro letters out, but need to reply to Sheila's letter. I love this whole idea of pen pals, but it's been so long since I've written anything longhand that I actually got hand cramps!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 10, 2014)

> Living in MI for your entire life makes you crazy: I just walked to the Post Office and thought "it's so warm out!" I then checked the temperature when I got home and it is 15 degrees LOL (there was no wind, so I'm guessing that's why it felt so warm). Also, who thinks, while walking through knee high snow, to watch out for burs?!?!?! I felt pokiness on my knee and it was a bunch of burs! Sheesh. Anyways, letters have been sent to the two penpals I have addresses for.


 Haha! I live in MI and I'm the exact same way. Especially when spring comes around and you're like omg it's 40 out and the sun is shining!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Living in MI for your entire life makes you crazy: I just walked to the Post Office and thought "it's so warm out!" I then checked the temperature when I got home and it is 15 degrees LOL (there was no wind, so I'm guessing that's why it felt so warm). Also, who thinks, while walking through knee high snow, to watch out for burs?!?!?! I felt pokiness on my knee and it was a bunch of burs! Sheesh. Anyways, letters have been sent to the two penpals I have addresses for.


Haha! I live in MI and I'm the exact same way. Especially when spring comes around and you're like omg it's 40 out and the sun is shining! SAME, only I'm your downstairs neighbor in IN...today it's a degree above freezing and I'm like "HEAT WAVEEEEE!"


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 10, 2014)

OMG after those stupid polar vortex days with -30 (with windchill), it hit 9 degrees I was like ITS SO WARM. It's gonna be 36 today!!! Bust out the shorts, wisconsin



> SAME, only I'm your downstairs neighbor in IN...today it's a degree above freezing and I'm like "HEAT WAVEEEEE!"


----------



## Kelli (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Haha! I live in MI and I'm the exact same way. Especially when spring comes around and you're like omg it's 40 out and the sun is shining!
Exactly! When 40's hit, I start being a bit more active and walking to the store and stuff and think "It's so nice out! Time to pull out the sandals"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (I swear I HATE wearing "real" shoes/boots  ie ones that require socks...or maybe it's actually that I hate wearing socks?!?! and always end up pulling out the sandals early)


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 10, 2014)

If you are seriously interested in participating in the traveling journal, the cut off for sending in your information is coming up shortly. The guidelines are below.  This is the thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139958/traveling-journal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*MUT Traveling Journal*

*Who can participate:*

Any MUT member for a minimum of 6 months as of January 15th &amp; 100 posts *OR* at least 2 positive trades.

You must provide your full name, address and email to Babs28 (usofjessamerica will also have a copy of the participant list in case something happens to me) no later than Jan 15th.

*How the journal will travel:*

Alphabetically by MUT username

*How the journal will be "shared":*

We will get a journal so that each participant will have 4 pages (2 front and back) to write in/use an will be able to keep the journal for 10 days. We could send the journal around twice, the second time would be for everyone to read what was written after them.

*The journal starter, ender and by default the one who keeps the journal at the end:*

Jannie135 offered to start. She could start or we could go by the first person who comes up alphabetically by MUT username. If it's me, it will be the next person on the list.  I don't think the coordinator should be the one to keep the journal.

*What to write:*

These are the "prompts" that you can use as a guide.  Remember, they are only a guide:


A little bit about you.  
why do you love to wear make up? 
Your Best kept beauty secret.
One make up tip you'd only share with your best friend.
If you were stranded on an island and could only have 1 beauty product for the rest of your life, what would it be?
Share one random fact or secret about yourself.
Share some pictures of yourself, maybe one with and one without make up. 




 Just a suggestion!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

â€‹These are only prompts and you do not HAVE to do any of the above. You can do whatever you like, use the 4 pages to tell us about yourself, a story about yourself, your make up routine, post pictures in it, etc. Have fun.

*Mailing:*

To keep costs down, we can use Media mail, unless you don't mind spending a little extra to send regular mail.

*A few don'ts:*

Do not use staples. (it makes the book thicker). If you put in pictures, use a glue stick or tape the corners.  Please don't use rubber cement to glue your pictures in.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope the ladies who said they were interested are still considering participating!  This should be fun!


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 10, 2014)

I got my letter from lorizav too on Wed!  Yay!  I also sent out my first letter on Wed!  Another Yay!!  I've already sent out an email but need to respond to her response.  I have been working my ass off this week.  So much to do.  I was working at home until 12:45 on wed night! Bleh!!  Wed was a busy day for me!  lol

I can't wait to get the rest of my letters so I can respond.  Hopefully in a more timely manner than my poor other two pen pals.  Sickness and then workâ€¦ I don't like being hit with either! No mas, no mas!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my letter from lorizav too on Wed!  Yay!  I also sent out my first letter on Wed!  Another Yay!!  I've already sent out an email but need to respond to her response.  I have been working my ass off this week.  So much to do.  I was working at home until 12:45 on wed night! Bleh!!  Wed was a busy day for me!  lol

I can't wait to get the rest of my letters so I can respond.  Hopefully in a more timely manner than my poor other two pen pals.  Sickness and then workâ€¦ I don't like being hit with either! No mas, no mas!

You've got a letter coming from me too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 11, 2014)

I have heard from 4 out of 7 of my pen pals! I hope to hear from those 3 ladies soon!


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You've got a letter coming from me too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Ooh!  I can't wait!  I'll have to make sure I am up in time to go to the PO and check my PO Box!  I hope it's there!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 11, 2014)

Ooh, it's the kind of day where I heard someone downstairs near the mailboxes, and so I peeked through the blinds and watched the mailman sort through the mail and drop it in my mailbox -- and I saw something hand-addressed!  I hope it's from a penpal and not from my landlord.  I am *not* ready for a new fridge yet (my landlord sends hand-addressed letters whenever she's going to be coming into our units, and I know she's planning on switching out my fridge at some point in the next couple of months, but I need another few weeks of fridge-and-freezer-cleaning before I'm ready).  I guess I could actually, oh, I don't know, *go downstairs* to see what's waiting for me!

ETA:  Ooh, *fantastic* mail day!  Not one but *three* penpal letters and a penpal package!  Plus my Scratch nail wrap sub box!  Now to see what fabulousness is contained within all of these envelopes.  (I can never think about what to write in initial letters, so I'm hoping for some things in these to inspire my next one!)


----------



## trekkersangel (Jan 11, 2014)

My hubby left this morning for military training for a few months so I'm working on writing to my pen pal now that he's gone &amp; I have nothing to do after the kids go to bed. It's really helping me not be so weepy! Hooray for pen pals! If anyone else wants a letter PM me your address. I'm bored out of my mind!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jan 12, 2014)

I finished 3 letters today which will be mailed out tomorrow. Is it totally nerdy that I bought special notecards to write my letters on &amp; then dug out my wax seal &amp; wax to seal my envelopes? I haven't used wax seals since I was in high school! It made me giddy! Now I'm on amazon wanting new colors of wax &amp; new seal designs for future letters! Way to bring the geek out of me! ;-). This is too much fun!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I finished 3 letters today which will be mailed out tomorrow. Is it totally nerdy that I bought special notecards to write my letters on &amp; then dug out my wax seal &amp; wax to seal my envelopes? I haven't used wax seals since I was in high school! It made me giddy! Now I'm on amazon wanting new colors of wax &amp; new seal designs for future letters! Way to bring the geek out of me! ;-). This is too much fun!
Not nerdy at all!  (Or at least nerdy in an awesome way)  It is great fun to have penpals again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I finished 3 letters today which will be mailed out tomorrow. Is it totally nerdy that I bought special notecards to write my letters on &amp; then dug out my wax seal &amp; wax to seal my envelopes? I haven't used wax seals since I was in high school! It made me giddy! Now I'm on amazon wanting new colors of wax &amp; new seal designs for future letters! Way to bring the geek out of me! ;-). This is too much fun!
If by nerdy you mean super awesome!!


----------



## Ayryil (Jan 13, 2014)

Alright I need to write to 3 more pen pals, but saturday here in Maine was horrible in terms of road and weather..ice ice everywhere. I stil have to get some more stamps as well..but they are coming.


----------



## utgal2004 (Jan 13, 2014)

> I finished 3 letters today which will be mailed out tomorrow. Is it totally nerdy that I bought special notecards to write my letters on &amp; then dug out my wax seal &amp; wax to seal my envelopes? I haven't used wax seals since I was in high school! It made me giddy! Now I'm on amazon wanting new colors of wax &amp; new seal designs for future letters! Way to bring the geek out of me! ;-). This is too much fun!


 I got all giddy about it too. I keep my eyes out for cool stationery everywhere I go. Didn't even think about wax seals... I haven't done that since junior high but it would be so cool. Last week I found Lisa Frank stickers and was so excited you would have thought I won the lottery.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 13, 2014)

Okay, finally we have freed the vehicle from snow mountain, so if I am able before the PO closes, I should be able to get my hands on some stamps today! Yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> More letters should be out this week!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 13, 2014)

Got my first letter. Thank you @yousoldtheworld ! Going to reply and put it in the mail this week.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my first letter. Thank you @yousoldtheworld ! Going to reply and put it in the mail this week.

I'm so glad you got it! I am having ZERO mail luck this month! Everything I send is taking ages to arrive, and everything I order is taking so much longer than it should...bahhhhh!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Time to work on some more letters.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lorizav (Jan 13, 2014)

Yay, I got 3 letters today!!!!! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Jan 13, 2014)

I got a really neat letter from one of my pen pals today! The actual card is infused with flower seeds. You get it wet &amp; plant it &amp; flowers grow in its place! How cool is that? Yup, I've got the coolest pen pal! Thanks Amber. I enjoyed that!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 13, 2014)

There's a groupon for some really cute stationery but I don't know if I can use them as post cards or if it's worth it! Decisions decisions...


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 14, 2014)

One more day to sign up for the traveling journal!  Come on ladies!  You only have to write once!  LOL  It's not a pen pal!  PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Ayryil (Jan 14, 2014)

This is giving me the perfect oppurtunity to use up all of my stationary so I can buy more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 14, 2014)

@usofjessamerica  I got your letter. Yay! I will be writing you back ASAP! And if anyone else wants a letter, PM me while I have all my stationary out and am in the writing mood.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Jan 15, 2014)

I got a letter from @lissa1307!  Thank you!  And since I will never write back, I'll just tell you here...it's 4/20


----------



## Kelli (Jan 15, 2014)

I've gotten 2 letters so far! Yay! Thank you @trekkersangel and @Ayryil ! I should be getting letters out to you both later this week or early next week.


----------



## Ayryil (Jan 15, 2014)

I've gotten two letters one from @lissa1307  and the other from @cobainrls I'm waithing for my stamps in the mail so I can send out a couple more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 15, 2014)

I need to write a couple of letters!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jan 15, 2014)

I got some new sealing wax in the mail today. It's a beautiful metallic turquoise colored wax. I also ordered a new metal seal to seal the wax (on my envelopes). Fun stuff.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 16, 2014)

I received 2 lovely packages from pen pals this week. Although I had already jumped the gun and sent everyone big long letters about my life story (lol I'm a rambler) so I think i'll cool my jets and wait patiently for my pen pals to respond  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you to my pen pals that sent me letters/ little gifts! You're the sweetest!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got some new sealing wax in the mail today. It's a beautiful metallic turquoise colored wax. I also ordered a new metal seal to seal the wax (on my envelopes). Fun stuff.
That's so awesome! I've always wanted to do that.


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 16, 2014)

@Ayryil @yousoldtheworld @meaganola I am sending you a note out today! @utgal2005 @lorizav I will be sending you a note out in the next few days! @jannie135 I have heard from you at all. Do you still want to be pen pals?


----------



## Ayryil (Jan 16, 2014)

@cobainrls Whenever I get my stamps in the mail, I will send out the survey you sent.


----------



## lissa1307 (Jan 16, 2014)

I got a second letter from @lorizav today..(and i did a mani with the nail tattoos you sent! it's over in the nail polish youre wearing now thread) this is too much fun!


----------



## Kelli (Jan 16, 2014)

I sent two letters today!


----------



## tulosai (Jan 16, 2014)

@LadyK I hope to get something out to you tomorrow! @MissJexie and @utgal2004 be patient with me, I will get something out to you this weekend at the latest! 

Other penpals, I have not gotten anything from you 




 @usofjessamerica I know you sent something but I haven't gotten it yet... has anyone else sent anything?? I am not meaning to call anyone out if you haven't but it would make me feel better, actually, to know that you haven't so that I can stop worrying about all my lonely lost letters!!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 16, 2014)

@tulosai ): ): really?!! i'll write you another note. i'm sad!


----------



## utgal2004 (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@Ayryil @yousoldtheworld @meaganola I am sending you a note out today! @utgal2005 @lorizav I will be sending you a note out in the next few days! @jannie135 I have heard from you at all. Do you still want to be pen pals?
Dropped off one for you at the post office an hour ago!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @LadyK I hope to get something out to you tomorrow! @MissJexie and @utgal2004 be patient with me, I will get something out to you this weekend at the latest! 

Other penpals, I have not gotten anything from you 



 @usofjessamerica I know you sent something but I haven't gotten it yet... has anyone else sent anything?? I am not meaning to call anyone out if you haven't but it would make me feel better, actually, to know that you haven't so that I can stop worrying about all my lonely lost letters!!!
I'm super patient!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As long as I've received some sort of correspondence with someone then I just wait patiently as I would if there was no internet! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a couple pen pals that haven't responded to me at all so I'm assuming they changed their minds about having pen pals, but that's OK.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had a few too many anyway haha


----------



## tulosai (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @tulosai ): ): really?!! i'll write you another note. i'm sad!
It MAY yet get here??? I will check again if it is in the pile that arrived when I was gone over the weekend or if it was there and my cats dragged it under the chair, their most favorite hiding place for things I desperately need...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 16, 2014)

Several letters written, now i'm just waiting on my stamps to come in! (I can't make it to the P.O. on days I work so I had to order them. They're Harry Potter, though! Sorry for those who are still waiting for letters from me! They're coming, I promise, it's just been hectic between the weather and work and LIFE, AHHH.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 16, 2014)

I wonder if my other pen pals got my cards  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wonder if my other pen pals got my cards




I got one from you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and you have a response already written, just not mailed yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 17, 2014)

@usofjessamerica I haven't received anything from you either.  I have 7 pen palsâ€¦ don't ask me how I got them, I just realized after putting everyones' info into a spreadsheet (I love my spreadsheets) that I have 7. I have received 3 letters 




, and I have an email pen pal who I correspond with regularly.  Well she responds right away and I she has to wait forever for me to respond.

@lorizav I put something in the mail for you today and @MissJexie yours should be going in the mail tomorrow.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ayryil (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Several letters written, now i'm just waiting on my stamps to come in! (I can't make it to the P.O. on days I work so I had to order them. They're Harry Potter, though! Sorry for those who are still waiting for letters from me! They're coming, I promise, it's just been hectic between the weather and work and LIFE, AHHH.
Haha I am waiting for the same stamps! They told me two days which was...two days ago. lol. Cold weather sucks!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 17, 2014)

I think Zadi mentioned it on her facebook but did everyone see the Harry Potter stamps?! I'm not a huge fan of HP (just read it and liked it as a child) or anything but thought these were cool


----------



## Ayryil (Jan 17, 2014)

Those are the ones I'm waiting for in the mail.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 17, 2014)

Heh. The last time I bought stamps in a post office, they had three options: American flag, Johnny Cash, and Harry Potter. I got Johnny Cash because I love him and Harry Potter because that's a crowd-pleasing fandom.


----------



## Alexia561 (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think Zadi mentioned it on her facebook but did everyone see the Harry Potter stamps?! I'm not a huge fan of HP (just read it and liked it as a child) or anything but thought these were cool




Very cool! I need Harry Potter stamps!


----------



## lissa1307 (Jan 17, 2014)

got the cutest little kitty card from Ayryil today!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes, I'm waiting on those Potter stamps right now!

Decorated some little note cards with my residents at work today for a few people  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 17, 2014)

Letters officially in the mail for @usofjessamerica and @lorizav   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />@utgal2004 is on the agenda for tomorrow, as is @cobainrls   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 18, 2014)

I love how several of my pen pals are also pen pals with each other!


----------



## jocedun (Jan 18, 2014)

I think I might need an intervention. Is a 6-page, single spaced letter too much? Woops! @Jamie P, prepare to find a novel in your mailbox sometime in the coming week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 18, 2014)

> I think I might need an intervention. Is a 6-page, single spaced letter too much?Â Woops! @Jamie P , prepare to find a novel in your mailbox sometime in the coming week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


Fine with me!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ayryil (Jan 19, 2014)

Sorry to all my penpals I haven't written back. Life has thrown me a nice big lemon so I'm not quite on top of my game. But I do have some cute harry potter stamps to use at least  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 19, 2014)

My dear pen pals. I got one of my letters returned today with a missing stamp? It fell off? I have no idea. I'm in the middle of a move and everything is packed. Plus, my 2 year old slipped on a stair and broke his foot, so now I'm seeing docs for that. It's going to be a crazy 1-2 weeks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Be patient... I'll surprise you when you have forgotten about me. Hahaha


----------



## Kelli (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My dear pen pals. I got one of my letters returned today with a missing stamp? It fell off? I have no idea. I'm in the middle of a move and everything is packed. Plus, my 2 year old slipped on a stair and broke his foot, so now I'm seeing docs for that. It's going to be a crazy 1-2 weeks.



Be patient... I'll surprise you when you have forgotten about me. Hahaha
Oh my! I hope your son has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Alexia561 (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My dear pen pals. I got one of my letters returned today with a missing stamp? It fell off? I have no idea. I'm in the middle of a move and everything is packed. Plus, my 2 year old slipped on a stair and broke his foot, so now I'm seeing docs for that. It's going to be a crazy 1-2 weeks.



Be patient... I'll surprise you when you have forgotten about me. Hahaha
Hope your son is okay!


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 20, 2014)

I've been bad and neglected to mention I received a letter last week. I'm still getting over this plague (ie: flu) and have felt like a lazy slug so I haven't had a chance to find pretty paper yet. I haven't forgotten, honest!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 20, 2014)

Working on three letters today and a little surprise for one of my penpals.  I am having so much fun finding little things for the occasional package to send.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 20, 2014)

> Oh my! I hope yourÂ son has a speedy recovery.


Kelli it was your letter that came back. I'm just going to rewrite it and send once we are moved since I packed my stamps already. Corbin is being a trooper. No cast, just a walking boot.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Kelli it was your letter that came back. I'm just going to rewrite it and send once we are moved since I packed my stamps already. Corbin is being a trooper. No cast, just a walking boot.




That's totally fine, take all the time you need  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My three year old nephew broke his leg over the summer and he had the walking boot, too, and it was still hard watching him hobble around. I felt so bad for him, but it is so nice for them not to have those much more restrictive hard casts.

ETA: I got your card Sat @meaganola! Cute card!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jan 21, 2014)

[@]kelli[/@] I got your letter today &amp; it made me happy! You love several things I love &amp; I'm totally excited to introduce you to some of my favorite things! This is going to be so much fun! Expect a little something from me later this week!


----------



## Kelli (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@kelli I got your letter today &amp; it made me happy! You love several things I love &amp; I'm totally excited to introduce you to some of my favorite things! This is going to be so much fun! Expect a little something from me later this week!
Glad my letter made you happy, when I got yours I was so happy too! You seem like such a sweet person! Yay we love similar stuff!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 21, 2014)

Okay USPS, you can bring me the stamps I ordered any day now....yeeesh!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 21, 2014)

I got cards out this morning!  Unfortunately, I've been having problems with my wrists, so I had to type half of them.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (On the other hand, for those who squinted their way through my handwriting, that might be considered to be a *good* thing!)


----------



## amorgb (Jan 21, 2014)

::age range:: I'll be 18 soon, but I'm open to penpals of any age  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ::location:: North Carolina ::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: snail mail please! ::main interests:: I'm obsessed with everything wedding-related.  My unrealistic dream job is being a wedding planner (my realistic one is being a biomedical engineer, which is what I'll be going to college for in a few months, if anyone is interested).  I'm also really into the outdoors (I live on a farm!), which obviously must include my sweet little kitties. ::described as:: I get "quiet" and "nice" a lot.  When I was younger, I was known for always having a smile on my face. ::music:: I really do listen to everything.  I know country and rap are on everyone else's list of NOs, but those are probably what I listen to the most.  Pop is also pretty high up, but I also love 70s/80s rock.  I'm pretty open when it comes to music  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ::movies:: Typical chick flick kind of girl here, with some comedy and the occasional adventure/crime thrown in.  MEAN GIRLS!!, Titanic, The Notebook, How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days, 27 Dresses, The Wedding Planner, The Parent Trap, Legally Blonde, Baby Mama, He's Just Not That Into You, Bring it On, Bride Wars, well you get the point! ::TV shows:: I guess this is where I have to admit to my horrible reality tv addiction.  The Bachelor/Bachelorette, America's Next Top Model, Dance Moms, the list goes on forever.  Otherwise, I also loveee Friends (I watch the reruns every single night). ::books/authours:: Again, mainly romance (can you tell I'm an extremely romantic person?!).  I have every single Nicholas Sparks book.  I also really love Jodi Picoult and Audrey Niffenegger.  And I love many of the classics.  But if I had to pick one favorite book, it would Gone With the Wind (which also should have been on the movie list too!). ::art/artists:: Awkward silence on this one... :ther random favorite people/things/places:: Is "everything" a good answer?  Really though, I can find something about everything that I end up loving. ::collect:: Haha recently I've began collecting beauty freebies, which will hopefully lead to an actual significant beauty collection.  But otherwise, don't really have any collections  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ::specifically seeking:: I'm gonna echo all the lovely ladies that have said they are looking for close friends.  I've never had a best friend, but I feel like I already know you ladies just from reading all these threads.  Also, I'm still a newbie to the makeup world, so if anyone is a) okay with probably talking more about non-makeup things and B) is willing to sometimes teach me more about makeup, pick me!    :refer long, medium or short letters?:: I certainly prefer long, but any length is always great.  Especially since I can't always promise to have time to write super long ones with the rigorous school program I'll be in for a few more months... ::how many pen pals do you want?:: Any that will have me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?::  ::international or local penpals?:: I prefer U.S. just because I'm young and don't expect my parents to want to pay international shipping all the time, but if you're outside of the U.S. and want to be my penpal I'm not gonna say no!   Can't wait to start!!
When this thread was started, I feverishly read over everyone's responses but was able to convince myself I didn't need a penpal.  But after stalking this thread, I got so jealous of how much fun everyone was having.  So if anyone still wants a penpal, read above!!  Thanks lovelies


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wonder if my other pen pals got my cards




Yes! And I've just been really slow about actually putting my responses into the mailbox. I need to go buy stamps


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got cards out this morning!  Unfortunately, I've been having problems with my wrists, so I had to type half of them.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (On the other hand, for those who squinted their way through my handwriting, that might be considered to be a *good* thing!)
I've been typing most of my letters! My writing is passable, but I write all day so I get sick of it sometimes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Always torn between wanting to type and wanting to use my pretty colored pens!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 22, 2014)

Darn it, I'm getting a bit frustrated with the USPS again! I ordered my stamps on the 14th and I still don't have them! I just want to mail my letters, dangit.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 22, 2014)

But the good news is, @cobainrls , I'm having fun filling out your survey!


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm late the party with this but would love to participate!!!  

Can someone give me a quick "how to post a spoiler"  I'ver scoured the forums but can't find a How To!

Thanks!


----------



## amorgb (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dezzie1152* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm late the party with this but would love to participate!!!  

Can someone give me a quick "how to post a spoiler"  I'ver scoured the forums but can't find a How To!

Thanks!

Just go to the regular reply box and in the upper right hand corner click the "More" thingy with the arrow beside it.  Then on the second row of icons, in the very first little section of them, the one that looks like a speech bubble is the spoiler button.  Click on it and a separate window should pop up.  Just type in that and once you're done it'll be what's in the spoiler!  I hope that made sense!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 22, 2014)

By the way, where are you guys getting your cute notecards? @utgal2004 I really love the chevron print one you sent, I need those in my life!


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amorgb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Just go to the regular reply box and in the upper right hand corner click the "More" thingy with the arrow beside it.  Then on the second row of icons, in the very first little section of them, the one that looks like a speech bubble is the spoiler button.  Click on it and a separate window should pop up.  Just type in that and once you're done it'll be what's in the spoiler!  I hope that made sense!

Thank you so much!  That made complete sense!  I would have driven myself crazy!


----------



## utgal2004 (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  By the way, where are you guys getting your cute notecards? @utgal2004 I really love the chevron print one you sent, I need those in my life! 
Finding cute notecards has become my new obsession since getting penpals.  It's a bit ridiculous although it's kept me from buying makeup I don't really need.  Found the chevron ones on Amazon. Etsy and ebay also have some.  What's annoying is how few places have stationery now.  You can sometimes find notecards but you can't find sheets of nice paper with designs to write on very easily. I love email but I really don't want snail mail to die.  Every time I pop a letter to a penpal in the mail, I feel like we're doing something to keep it alive. 

Link to chevron notecards @yousoldtheworld is referring to: http://www.amazon.com/C-R-Gibson-Assorted-Expressed-ICNA-10196/dp/B0077LIZKW/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1390411664&amp;sr=8-4&amp;keywords=iota+note


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Jan 22, 2014)

There are subscription boxes for stationary too!  Now my wheels are turning, ok...back to writing my info!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dezzie1152* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There are subscription boxes for stationary too!  Now my wheels are turning, ok...back to writing my info!
say WHAT???


----------



## utgal2004 (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dezzie1152* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There are subscription boxes for stationary too!  Now my wheels are turning, ok...back to writing my info!
I know of Nicely Noted and got that one for a few months.  Are there others?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  By the way, where are you guys getting your cute notecards? @utgal2004 I really love the chevron print one you sent, I need those in my life! 
Finding cute notecards has become my new obsession since getting penpals.  It's a bit ridiculous although it's kept me from buying makeup I don't really need.  Found the chevron ones on Amazon. Etsy and ebay also have some.  What's annoying is how few places have stationery now.  You can sometimes find notecards but you can't find sheets of nice paper with designs to write on very easily. I love email but I really don't want snail mail to die.  Every time I pop a letter to a penpal in the mail, I feel like we're doing something to keep it alive. 

Link to chevron notecards @yousoldtheworld is referring to: http://www.amazon.com/C-R-Gibson-Assorted-Expressed-ICNA-10196/dp/B0077LIZKW/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1390411664&amp;sr=8-4&amp;keywords=iota+note

Thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wish it was easier to find stationery around here, I've always loved it but my stash is bare right now! My residents don't mind helping me decorate some, but I think once my no-buy is over (or, actually when I am allowed a "splurge") I'm going to have to order a ton.

Oh, and I have a letter for you just waiting for my stamps, btw.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wish it was easier to find stationery around here, I've always loved it but my stash is bare right now! My residents don't mind helping me decorate some, but I think once my no-buy is over (or, actually when I am allowed a "splurge") I'm going to have to order a ton.

Oh, and I have a letter for you just waiting for my stamps, btw.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I keep telling myself I'm not allowed to buy a ton at once.  It's so tempting though when I find cute ones.  I live in a massive city and can't find much local either.  If it wasn't for the internet, I fear you ladies would be getting letters from my legal pad or on notebook paper.  

No worries, USPS isn't the most reliable service lately lol.


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Jan 22, 2014)

Late to the party, but I would love to be a part of this!

Age Range:  Any age works for me.  I'm 34Location:  New JerseyI would prefer a physical pen pal because I went to send goodies too!Main interests:  I love to travel, love makeup!  Reading, Animals, languageDescribed as:  Outgoing, charismatic, funny, loyalMusic:  I'll listen to anything.  Some faves:  Ani Difranco, Counting Crows, Adele, Mumford &amp; sonsMovies:  I'm a movie junky!  Always see all the movies up for Best Picture and love to discuss themTV Shows:  Sons of Anarchy, Game of Thrones, Grey's Anatomy to name a few. DVR a tonBooks/Authors:  I am part of two book clubs and read regularly.  Favorite author is Jack KerouacArt:  I'm a French teacher!  So I love art!  Van Gogh, Monet, ManetOther random favorite people/places/things:  Love to travel.  I love France.  I've been there quite a few times.  Collect:  Books, makeupSpecifically seeking:  Someone to send letters to!  I would love to send some makeup treats as well!Length of letters:  Doesn't matter to meHow many pen pals do you want?  I would like to start with around 5 Would you like to participate in a traveling journal?  Sure! 
International or local penpals?  Both!Anything else?  This is such a fantastic idea.  I had penpals when I was younger and I loved it.  The idea of sitting down with pen and paper and writing someone, that concept is lost.  I can't wait to get to know some of you better!  PM me if you're looking for a new, loyal pen pal!!!


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Jan 22, 2014)

Here is a link to some stationary subscription boxes from Rambling Mom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  If I can get a few penpals, I'm definitely subbing to on of these!  Pick me, Pick me!

http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/monthly-subscription-box-list/stationery-paper/


----------



## utgal2004 (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dezzie1152* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is a link to some stationary subscription boxes from Rambling Mom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  If I can get a few penpals, I'm definitely subbing to on of these!  Pick me, Pick me!

http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/monthly-subscription-box-list/stationery-paper/
Uh-oh... you just opened Pandora's box for me...


----------



## Kelli (Jan 22, 2014)

I have some money left on a Barnes &amp; Noble giftcard and figured I'd buy stationary with it, because I know they always have some cute notebooks and such in store, so I figured it'd be a good place to check for actual pretty paper. The nearest B&amp;N is quite far from me, so I checked online and they have pretty much nothing online in the stationary section  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So now next time I go to the actual store I am going to look thoroughly through the notebook/notecard section and get some because I'm sure there is tons more in my "local" (aka 35 miles away) store than there is on their site.

I used to just make my own sheets of stationary using photoshop and clip art and print them out, so that's probably what I will be doing until my next time "going to town" and stopping by B&amp;N.


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 22, 2014)

> Uh-oh... you just opened Pandora's box for me...


 No kidding..geez!


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 22, 2014)

Target has cute note cards as well. Sometimes old navy will even have notecards.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Target has cute note cards as well. Sometimes old navy will even have notecards.
I had a couple boxes I got at Old Navy years ago! They were these cool vintage advertisements. I forgot about that. Maybe I'll check there when I make the trek to B&amp;N since they are across the street from each other.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 22, 2014)

I know its a bit cheesy but Michaels craft stores have a ton of stationary.  I will do a sort of High/low stationary things and mix stuff from there with nicer cards, etc.  Sometimes they have really cute cards and matching paper sets for a dollar each!


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know its a bit cheesy but Michaels craft stores have a ton of stationary.  I will do a sort of High/low stationary things and mix stuff from there with nicer cards, etc.  Sometimes they have really cute cards and matching paper sets for a dollar each!  
That's not cheesy at all. That's a great idea! The craft stores have some really awesome paper.  I decided after writing out an entire letter to one penpal, that my handwriting is atrocious and my brain thanks WAY faster than my hand moves, that I am typing my letters.  So now I type them and include a small handwritten note or card so that at least something is handwritten.  Unfortunately my stationary is too small or too delicate to put through a printer (I tried, the paper lost) so getting cool sheets of paper from Michaels will be my next stop!!


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 23, 2014)

> I know its a bit cheesy but Michaels craft stores have a ton of stationary. Â I will do a sort of High/low stationary things and mix stuff from there with nicer cards, etc. Â Sometimes they have really cute cards and matching paper sets for a dollar each! Â


 I get cards from target in the dollar section all the time.i think as long as they are cute its fine.


----------



## utgal2004 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I get cards from target in the dollar section all the time.i think as long as they are cute its fine.
Why have I not thought of looking there??


----------



## tulosai (Jan 23, 2014)

Okaaaay @utgal2004 @LadyK  and @Sheeeeeelby letters are finallly out to yoou!


----------



## emeline (Jan 23, 2014)

::age range:: I am 23, but open to friends of any age!::location:: FL::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: I would love to exchange handwritten letters, but am open::main interests:: Music, music, music, nature and animals, traveling, learning, astronomy::described as:: Some have called me 'mysterious' but I would like to think of myself as friendly, outgoing and open minded. I'm sure my boyfriend would call me a 'workaholic'::music:: All sorts, indie, rock, prog, alternative, electronic, dance, pop, jazz, house, classical - I will leave a small list of my favorite artists here as well: The Flashbulb, The Strokes, Muse (Black Holes &amp; earlier), Kanye West, Placebo, Nujabes, Britney Spears  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />::movies:: Some favs include Sunshine, 28 Days Later, Forrest Gump, Cleo de 5 a 7::TV shows:: Dexter (I'm on the last season!!), Once Upon a Time, Seinfeld::books/authours:: The Harry Potter series will always have my heart, but I read mostly non-fiction now::art/artists:: I love all sorts, but I have a particular fondness for street art, like Miss Van:ther random favorite people/things/places:: I'm not totally sure what goes here, but I will add that I do love my job and I work in the wedding industry, so if you're curious I'd love to chat! I also love to learn about other people/cultures/traditions::collect:: I collect UD products! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> More seriously, notepads, journals, frames::specifically seeking:: Just some fun letters in my mail box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />:refer long, medium or short letters?:: Any length (fun fact, I once had a competition with my best friend to see who could write the longest letter, and she won with 12 pages!)::how many pen pals do you want?:: The more the merrier I suppose::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?:: Yes!::international or local penpals?:: Both! I have the world stamps::anything else?:: Who doesn't love getting letters in their mailbox?


----------



## tulosai (Jan 23, 2014)

OMG @usofjessamerica I finallllly got your card!!!!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 23, 2014)

I finally just got a shipping notice for my stamps. So much for "ships in one business day"...it's been a week! yeeeesh.


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Jan 23, 2014)

@utgal2004 You're letter is in the mail tomorrow!  I can't wait for you to get it!


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Jan 23, 2014)

I found some fantastic stationery on Etsy tonight.  I'm so excited to use it!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dezzie1152* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I found some fantastic stationery on Etsy tonight.  I'm so excited to use it!
Oooo!  -goes to search Etsy for stationary-


----------



## trekkersangel (Jan 24, 2014)

> I found some fantastic stationery on Etsy tonight. Â I'm so excited to use it!


 Link please!!! I love stationary! I got 2 letters out today. I got to play with my new "D" wax seal &amp; my new metallic turquoise wax.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 24, 2014)

there is a personalized stationery company on groupon its $15 for $45!

https://www.groupon.com/deals/paper-concierge-15-milwaukee &lt;-- not affiliate link


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Link please!!! I love stationary! I got 2 letters out today. I got to play with my new "D" wax seal &amp; my new metallic turquoise wax.

Here's the link!

http://www.etsy.com/shop/LaPapierre?section_id=7578176&amp;ref=shopsection_leftnav_1

Where did you get the wax and seal?  I want wax and a seal!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jan 24, 2014)

> Here's the link! http://www.etsy.com/shop/LaPapierre?section_id=7578176&amp;ref=shopsection_leftnav_1 Where did you get the wax and seal? Â I want wax and a seal!


 I got my new seal &amp; metallic wax on amazon. I'm not 100% thrilled with my new wax though. It's very sticky which isn't normal for sealing wax &amp; the wick actually burned the wax itself. I don't like having black charcoal spots in my seals. I got my good gold wax at michaels a few years back. That stuff is amazing &amp; I'm almost out! I don't know if michaels still carries it. I've also seen wax &amp; seals at office supply stores as well as Barnes &amp; noble. It's hard though. They are going out of style just like stationary is. It's really sad. I love wax seals!


----------



## tulosai (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dezzie1152* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Here's the link!

http://www.etsy.com/shop/LaPapierre?section_id=7578176&amp;ref=shopsection_leftnav_1

Where did you get the wax and seal?  I want wax and a seal!
Wow that stationary IS adorable but I have too much still to justify a new purchase.  Maybe soon!!


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow that stationary IS adorable but I have too much still to justify a new purchase.  Maybe soon!!

I'm in love!  I can't wait to get it!


----------



## jocedun (Jan 24, 2014)

I just went sooooooo crazy on Etsy. So much cute stationary! I had to limit myself to $15 so that things don't get out of control.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just went sooooooo crazy on Etsy. So much cute stationary! I had to limit myself to $15 so that things don't get out of control.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hear you!  The website I linked above, I ended up on her blog, then navigated to her "League of Extraordinary Penpals".  Now I need even more stationery!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 24, 2014)

Pretty sure I scared off all but 1 or 2 of my pen pals lol &lt;/3


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty sure I scared off all but 1 or 2 of my pen pals lol &lt;/3


I'm just starting out with the pen pal stuff!  I'm still looking for a couple more if you're interested!


----------



## Kelli (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty sure I scared off all but 1 or 2 of my pen pals lol &lt;/3
I see you all around these boards and you are pretty terrifying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

j/k obviously  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I see you all around these boards and you are pretty terrifying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

j/k obviously  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
HAHA I really am though! I sent everyone a package and then sent them like a 5+ typed letter and while a couple have responded or told me they were working on responding (you guys know who you are! &lt;3 ) The others have literally dropped off the planet so I'm convinced they read my rambling life story and just like, blocked me and ran for the hills!


----------



## jocedun (Jan 24, 2014)

> HAHA I really am though! I sent everyone a package and then sent them like a 5+ typed letter and while a couple have responded or told me they were working on responding (you guys know who you are! &lt;3 ) The others have literally dropped off the planet so I'm convinced they read my rambling life story and just like, blocked me and ran for the hills! :icon_cool


 I'm worried, too! I have only heard from one of my penpals. Hoping that I didn't 1) scare the others off, or 2) have something lost in the mail on either end!


----------



## tulosai (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  HAHA I really am though! I sent everyone a package and then sent them like a 5+ typed letter and while a couple have responded or told me they were working on responding (you guys know who you are! &lt;3 ) The others have literally dropped off the planet so I'm convinced they read my rambling life story and just like, blocked me and ran for the hills!




Still working on it, lovely.  No worries


----------



## dressupthedog (Jan 24, 2014)

To all of my penpals: I misplanned/mispacked and was out of town for a few weeks. I am back now, and I have gotten letters from a couple if you. I am working on writing now and will have something in the mail to each of you this weekend.


----------



## utgal2004 (Jan 24, 2014)

> HAHA I really am though! I sent everyone a package and then sent them like a 5+ typed letter and while a couple have responded or told me they were working on responding (you guys know who you are! &lt;3 ) The others have literally dropped off the planet so I'm convinced they read my rambling life story and just like, blocked me and ran for the hills! :icon_cool


 This made me laugh. I would have loved a 5 page letter. I have two missing pen pals...


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 24, 2014)

> This made me laugh. I would have loved a 5 page letter. I have two missing pen pals...


 Be careful what you wish for! I too,have 2 missing penpals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a few missing penpals, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But, I can't complain because between the snow mountain and my slow-ass stamp order, it's been taking me longer to get things out than I hoped, anyway! BUT, if tracking isn't lying, I should get my stamps tomorrow, so the letters that have been sitting here watiing patiently to go to @cobainrls and @utgal2004 will finally be on their way. &lt;3


----------



## utgal2004 (Jan 24, 2014)

> I have a few missing penpals, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But, I can't complain because between the snow mountain and my slow-ass stamp order, it's been taking me longer to get things out than I hoped, anyway! BUT, if tracking isn't lying, I should get my stamps tomorrow, so the letters that have been sitting here watiing patiently to go to @cobainrls Â and @utgal2004 Â will finally be on their way. &lt;3


 I wasn't thinking of you as a missing pen pal. You've kept us informed over the stamp debacle of 2K14


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 24, 2014)

BTW, I do realize that people are busy and that some people might not be missing, but just plan on this being just a "I'll drop something in the mail once in a while" kind of thing and that's okay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Working on a couple more letters this weekend!


----------



## utgal2004 (Jan 24, 2014)

> Be careful what you wish for! I too,have 2 missing penpals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hahaha wasn't saying I'm not happy with letters I'm getting. I've loved all of them.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 24, 2014)

It's snowing again. AGAIN. WHY?? hopefully this doesn't mean more mail delays...I am so over this winter. I know I live in the midwest, but...I wear it's not usually this bad!


----------



## utgal2004 (Jan 24, 2014)

> It's snowing again. AGAIN. WHY?? hopefully this doesn't mean more mail delays...I am so over this winter. I know I live in the midwest, but...I wear it's not usually this bad!


 Seems like its been especially brutal this winter for a lot of the country. Hang in there!


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Jan 25, 2014)

@trekkersangel, just finished your letter and it will be in the mail tomorrow!  I threw a little something in there for you...hope you like it!


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 25, 2014)

> Hahaha wasn't saying I'm not happy with letters I'm getting. I've loved all of them.


 i know I was picking with you. Then I thought sbout writing a 5 page letter but, it would be so boring it would put you to sleep..lol


----------



## meaganola (Jan 25, 2014)

This probably isn't the time to mention that it's been so bizarrely gorgeous here this week that I kind of lost my mind at work today because it looked like it was about seventy degrees outside when it was really more like forty.  Spring fever hit hard and *really* early despite the fact that it was only about forty degrees outside!  On the other hand, this just means that February will be about ten weeks long and heavy on the torrential rainstorms.  It's going to suck even harder than normal.


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty sure I scared off all but 1 or 2 of my pen pals lol &lt;/3
Either that, MissJexie or the mailman is stealing your mail!!

I scared off one of mine and I never even got to write her!! She just *poof* disappeared!!!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 25, 2014)

I have a couple penpals who disappeared as well.  I hope to hear from them at some point but am really enjoying the letters I have received.  I'm starting a Sunday evening ritual of sitting down with some tea and writing.  I found some cute paper at TJ Maxx today so can't wait to write this weekend.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Either that, MissJexie or the mailman is stealing your mail!!

I scared off one of mine and I never even got to write her!! She just *poof* disappeared!!!
haha we're just crazy, Babs! 




Not everyone can handle us LOL

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a couple penpals who disappeared as well.  I hope to hear from them at some point but am really enjoying the letters I have received.  I'm starting a Sunday evening ritual of sitting down with some tea and writing.  I found some cute paper at TJ Maxx today so can't wait to write this weekend.  

I got your package and it was SOOO wonderful and thoughtful! I wasn't sure if I should wait to respond since I had already sent out a letter to you, or if I should just go ahead and respond anyway LOL. I tend to get overzealous with the writing and start sending stuff before my pen pals can even reply! 



That sunday night ritual sounds so awesome and I am totally going to try to start doing that!


----------



## utgal2004 (Jan 25, 2014)

> I have a couple penpals who disappeared as well. Â I hope to hear from them at some point but am really enjoying the letters I have received. Â I'm starting a Sunday evening ritual of sitting down with some tea and writing. Â I found some cute paper at TJ Maxx today so can't wait to write this weekend. Â


 Completely forgot that I've found cute paper at TJMaxx and Marshall's before. Thanks, I'll have to go there. And, I love the idea of sitting down and writing once a week! I get so excited when a letter comes in that I can't focus on anything until I write a letter but work has been killing me, making me work so much so I had to give that up when your last letter arrived.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 25, 2014)

Ah, I am the worst pen pal! Every time I set aside time to write/gather samples, something comes up. BUT I have the house all to myself today &amp; zero plans so I'm running errands (aka spending hours in Ulta/Sephora/Target) &amp; then coming home to work on my letters. Obviously I'll probably miss the post office today but at least they'll all be pretty &amp; ready to mail out on Monday. Trying to make them extra awesome to make up for being so late. 

Also, like some other ladies have mentioned, a few of my pals seem to have gone MIA. So if anyone else is still in need of a pen pal, message me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA just realized I started this with 'I am the worst pen pal' and then told people to message me if they need one hahaha. I swear I'm not really a terrible pen pal, just super busy up until now!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm a super laid back person. The last thing I want from this is to stress about it or have my buddies (aka pen pals) stress about it. They can send me letters when they get around to it &amp; I will send my letters when I get a chance as well. I usually write my letters at night after my kiddos are in bed since the hubs is gone to training for a few months. So to my ladies, take your time. No rush. This has been a blast so far. I have 4 pen pals &amp; have received 2 letters so far &amp; I know another is coming. I've written 5 letters &amp; sent 1 package so far. Thank you all for keeping me busy while my hubby is away. This is so much fun so far!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jan 25, 2014)

I finally have stamps, so letters will be going out to my very very patient penpals on Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yaaay. Sorry it's taken so long!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 25, 2014)

Writing today! A couple letters came in this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Writing today! A couple letters came in this week




I still haven't gotten anything from you.



 I'm going to try to start a letter to you this week.  I leave for a work conference in Anaheim, CA on Friday so I will be pretty busy getting ready for that, at home and work, but I'll try to get something out to you before I leave.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 25, 2014)

Where did all my letters go??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll write you another!! Ill resend first no worries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I still haven't gotten anything from you.:icon_cry: Â I'm going to try to start a letter to you this week. Â I leave for a work conference in Anaheim, CA on Friday so I will be pretty busy getting ready for that, at home and work,Â but I'll try to get something out to you before I leave. Â


----------



## tulosai (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Where did all my letters go??



I'll write you another!! Ill resend first no worries




Hi I dunno if you missed it but I GOT YOUR CARD!! It showed up bizarrely, with no postmark, stamp uncanceled on I think Thurs.  Maybe it was the wonky weather on both sides?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 25, 2014)

Wow!!! That took a super long time!



> Hi I dunno if you missed it but I GOT YOUR CARD!! It showed up bizarrely, with no postmark, stamp uncanceled on I think Thurs. Â Maybe it was the wonky weather on both sides?


----------



## tulosai (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wow!!! That took a super long time!
Yeah I really dunno.  My only other theory is that maybe they sort square mail differently??? But it definitely had not been opened or inspected or anything like that.  It was weird. Either way I will write back this weekend!!


----------



## utgal2004 (Jan 25, 2014)

I opened my mailbox to 2 pen pal letters!  



  What a happy mail day!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 25, 2014)

My stamps came!!! So, letters should be out on Monday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Jan 26, 2014)

@amorgb , I finished your letter tonight.  It will be in the mail on Monday!


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Jan 27, 2014)

@Babs28, Your letter is written and will be in the mail tomorrow!  Can't wait for you to get it!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 27, 2014)

Was really sick today so no letter writing time.  




  I have a light week so hopefully will write in the next day or so.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 27, 2014)

Letters in the mailbox waiting for morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Now, if they would just lift our snow emergency so I could go to the post office to ship a trade!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Was really sick today so no letter writing time.  



  I have a light week so hopefully will write in the next day or so.  

Hope you feel better!


----------



## utgal2004 (Jan 27, 2014)

> Was really sick today so no letter writing time. Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  I have a light week so hopefully will write in the next day or so. Â


 Hope you feel better soon, especially so you can enjoy the light week!


----------



## Kelli (Jan 27, 2014)

Great mail day! I got two penpal letters (Thanks @trekkersangel and @jannie135 ), an eyeliner trade and my Starbox!

Hope to get second letters out to a few of my penpals later this week or next week.


----------



## trekkersangel (Jan 27, 2014)

> Great mail day! I got two penpal letters (Thanks @trekkersangel Â and @jannie135 Â ), an eyeliner trade and my Starbox! Hope to get second letters out to a few of my penpals later this week or next week.


 Hooray! You have something else coming from me that should get there tomorrow. ;-)


----------



## Kelli (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hooray! You have something else coming from me that should get there tomorrow. ;-)
 THANK YOU! Lol, I already love it and don't even what it is


----------



## tulosai (Jan 27, 2014)

@MissJexie I got a letter out to you this afternoon!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @MissJexie I got a letter out to you this afternoon!

YAY! I can't wait! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 27, 2014)

Sending out letter to @utgal2004 @meaganola @jannie135


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sending out letter to @utgal2004 @meaganola @jannie135
your letter is on its way, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Jan 27, 2014)

@trekkersangel, I got your letter today, I LOVE the card!  I can't wait to write back!  Let me know when you receive mine!


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 27, 2014)

@jannie135 got your survey today!


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 27, 2014)

I seriously feel like a little kid on Christmas when I get a letter in the mail! My husband thinks I am a dork for having penpals. it does put a smile on his face though when I get a letter and I smile then sit at the computer and either type or write out a card to my penpal.


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Jan 27, 2014)

If you're crazy like me, feel free to sub to this blog:

http://penpaloftheweek.com/

I found her when on a hunt for stationary.  She runs a pen pal club and it's pretty awesome.  If anyone decides to join, pm me here and let me know!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 27, 2014)

I also used to use Post Crossing. Probably my favorite postcard exchange site ever! I got letters from [@]yousoldtheworld[/@] and [@]Sheeeeeelby[/@] last week. Letters to be written tomorrow!


----------



## utgal2004 (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dezzie1152* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you're crazy like me, feel free to sub to this blog:

http://penpaloftheweek.com/

I found her when on a hunt for stationary.  She runs a pen pal club and it's pretty awesome.  If anyone decides to join, pm me here and let me know!
Ohhhh I love that she has a stationary of the week!  Great find!


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ohhhh I love that she has a stationary of the week!  Great find!

Yeah, her stuff is awesome.  Her store on Etsy is pretty great!  

http://www.etsy.com/shop/LaPapierre?section_id=7578176&amp;ref=shopsection_leftnav_1

...and her League of Extraordinary Penpals is pretty awesome.


----------



## lorizav (Jan 27, 2014)

Received letters today and am working on replies Thanks for brightening my day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Jan 28, 2014)

Sorry to all my penpals who had to wait so long! I've been busy with work and sleeping lol. I like to write a lot when I write letters too so sometimes I have to take a break and I don't get back to them for awhile.


----------



## lissa1307 (Jan 28, 2014)

apologies to my girls! i've been super busy and plan to write more later this week.




(he reminds me of all the running ive been doing,cant sit still,lol)


----------



## Kelli (Jan 28, 2014)

I received my package today @trekkersangel !! Thank you!


----------



## Alexia561 (Jan 28, 2014)

I've responded to two letters and am waiting for responses from two others. Need to check out TJ Maxx for stationery as mine is a little dull (using lined stationery so no one gets seasick!). My mailman thinks I'm nuts, but I love getting mail!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 28, 2014)

finally home and got my letters from @tulosai and @heath67013! writing back now and should be sending them out tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Jan 28, 2014)

@trekkersangel, I wrote your letter tonight and it will be in the mail tomorrow!  Did you get my first letter yet? If not, I would think you'll have it tomorrow.


----------



## amorgb (Jan 29, 2014)

@Dezzie1152 just got your letter!!  I'm so excited, thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 29, 2014)

@yousoldtheworld I got your amazing card today! I will write back this weekend! @jannie135 same from you...I will be writing back this weekend!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jan 29, 2014)

[@]Dezzie1152[/@] I got your sweet little package &amp; letter. Wahoo! Writing another one tonight! Totally made my day today. (Another snowed in day with sick kids). I'm going to have a blast with my new goodies! Thank you so much!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @yousoldtheworld I got your amazing card today! I will write back this weekend! @jannie135 same from you...I will be writing back this weekend!

Aw, yay! So glad it arrived  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Those  cards are extra special now, because the resident who helped the most with them (and got the most excited about it) passed away on Monday...super sad because it was unexpected and he was only 8. :'( Some of the others will be helping me with a new batch next week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Aw, yay! So glad it arrived  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Those  cards are extra special now, because the resident who helped the most with them (and got the most excited about it) passed away on Monday...super sad because it was unexpected and he was only 8. :'( Some of the others will be helping me with a new batch next week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
That is really sad. I am keeping it but now, it will be extra special. I am so glad when I was a social worker I never had a client die. I did have a foster parent die and that was sad enough.


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Jan 29, 2014)

> [@]Dezzie1152[/@] I got your sweet little package &amp; letter. Wahoo! Writing another one tonight! Totally made my day today. (Another snowed in day with sick kids). I'm going to have a blast with my new goodies! Thank you so much!


 Yay! I'm glad you got it! Another went out in the mail today!


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Jan 29, 2014)

> @Dezzie1152 just got your letter!!  I'm so excited, thank you so much


 Wonderful! Can't wait to hear from you!


----------



## lissa1307 (Jan 29, 2014)

somebody did a little vday card shopping today...and picked up some cute note cards too...


----------



## utgal2004 (Jan 31, 2014)

Pen pals, I know I've gotten letters from most of you this week... I will be responding in the next few days.  I've been swamped trying to finish out the month at work and working nonstop but tomorrow is the end of the month!  Talk to you soon!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 31, 2014)

Got letters from some of my pen pals today and yesterday and it was super awesome!! Got a super busy weekend coming up but definitely will be responding this coming week!


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 31, 2014)

Finally settling down in the new house/new job, and my son is doing well with his walking boot. So now my goal this weekend is to sit down and reply to my wonderful 6 page letter I received shortly before moving (btw my son has run around with those stickers making faces on everyone. Loves them!) and also rewrite my second pen pal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I promise to make up for the delay!


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pen pals, I know I've gotten letters from most of you this week... I will be responding in the next few days.  I've been swamped trying to finish out the month at work and working nonstop but tomorrow is the end of the month!  Talk to you soon!

 
Can't wait to hear from you!


----------



## amorgb (Feb 1, 2014)

@emeline I got your letter today!!  I absolutely love your handwriting its so cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emeline (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amorgb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @emeline I got your letter today!!  I absolutely love your handwriting its so cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thanks girl!


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Feb 3, 2014)

@trekkersangel, I got your letter today.  I love the card!!!! Thanks for the gifts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jocedun (Feb 3, 2014)

I got a bunch of lovely stationery today and it has invigorated my desire for another penpal! If you are lurking this thread, still looking for someone to penpal with, shoot me a message and I'll get you something in the mail tonight.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here is my original post with my in-depth answers to the survey thingy. 

I've been claimed!


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Feb 4, 2014)

@utgal2004 @Babs28 @Sheeeeeelby:  Just want to make sure you girls received my letters!


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dezzie1152* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @utgal2004 @Babs28 @Sheeeeeelby:  Just want to make sure you girls received my letters!
Got it!  Thanks for the surprise goody too!  I'll be mailing out something for you in a couple days... just putting together a little valentine's treat.

@tulosai @jannie135 and @LadyK I'm going to the post office this afternoon to drop off for you so watch your mailbox in a few days.


----------



## Babs28 (Feb 4, 2014)

> @utgal2004 Â @Babs28 Â @Sheeeeeelby : Â Just want to make sure you girls received my letters!


 [@]Dezzie1152[/@] yes, I got my letter and surprise!! Thank you! I finally got it on Friday. I stopped at the post office on my way to the airport to go to a conference for work in California. I haven't had a chance to write back yet though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't gotten any other letters though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm bummed!! I've been expecting a few from my other pen pals!


----------



## lacylei (Feb 4, 2014)

::age range:: Mid 30â€™s

[SIZE=small] ::location:: Houston Texas[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small] ::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: physical mail or combo            [/SIZE]

[SIZE=small] ::main interests:: makeup, my daughter, reading, trying/learning new things, weight watchers, skin care[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small] ::described as:: loyal, bubbly, sarcastic, honest to a fault and bossy[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small] ::music:: a little bit of everything but at the moment classic rock and top 40[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small] ::movies:: I usually fall asleep[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small] ::TV shows:: mostly trash reality tv [/SIZE]

[SIZE=small] ::books/authours:: just about everything I love reading. My very favorites are historical romances[/SIZE]

:ther random favorite people/things/places:: I like the color red and the number 9. I love being any where with a body of water. I live near a lake and am about 30 mins from Galveston bay. I get antsy in dry places lol

[SIZE=small] ::collect:: stickers, makeup, inspirational items (clippings, cards ect)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small] ::specifically seeking:: Someone to connect with and share interests and surprises[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small] :refer long, medium or short letters?:: any length is fine[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small] ::how many pen pals do you want?:: 2[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small] ::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?:: no[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small] ::international or local penpals?:: I would like to keep it in the US for shipping reasons[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small] ::anything else?:: my handwriting is not pretty and girly so you may get typed notes for longer letters I havenâ€™t decided yet.[/SIZE]
I would love a pen pal or two! Please peek and see if I would be a good fit for you!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dezzie1152* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @utgal2004 @Babs28 @Sheeeeeelby:  Just want to make sure you girls received my letters!

Not yet! Perhaps tomorrow!


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Not yet! Perhaps tomorrow!
Bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I sent it awhile ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 4, 2014)

I think I scared off a good 50% of my pen pals, but I have 3 pen pals that are still going strong! For those ladies who have sent me letters, I am absolutely working on responses! Things have been super busy but I will definitely get them out by the beginning of next week!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 4, 2014)

> Bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â I sent it awhile ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Found it!!!! It was hidden in some bills


----------



## lorizav (Feb 4, 2014)

@babs28. I sent you a letter recently, didn't you receive it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 4, 2014)

SORRY GUYS. I have all your letters. I've been carrying them around and haven't had the chance to get stamps! I'm the worst penpal!


----------



## cobainrls (Feb 5, 2014)

@lorizav did you get your package/goodie?


----------



## cobainrls (Feb 5, 2014)

I got new notecards today! Michael's has "cheap" cute cards for 1.00 if anyone is interested! They have lots to choose from! I had to limit myself to 2 packs or I would have went crazy!


----------



## Babs28 (Feb 5, 2014)

[@]lorizav[/@] as of Friday, I hadn't received anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm in Ca now, hopefully home by Thursday. [@]MissJexie[/@] I've been meaning to email you your letter since you didn't receive the package but I haven't been on my computer in a while. Hopefully tomorrow, or Thursday at the latest. I'm so bummed your package was lost!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@lorizav as of Friday, I hadn't received anything.




I'm in Ca now, hopefully home by Thursday.

@MissJexie I've been meaning to email you your letter since you didn't receive the package but I haven't been on my computer in a while. Hopefully tomorrow, or Thursday at the latest. I'm so bummed your package was lost!

Me too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I still haven't seen it at all. None of my neighbors have either. I'm convinced the USPS screwed up and delivered it to the wrong address, which happens way more often then they'll admit. I'm looking forward to reading you letter though!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 5, 2014)

> I got new notecards today! Michael's has "cheap" cute cards for 1.00 if anyone is interested! They have lots to choose from! I had to limit myself to 2 packs or I would have went crazy!


 Funny, I discovered the same thing yesterday and didn't have a chance to post yet. My store had them for $1.50 but that still seemed like a great deal. They were along the line to checkout mixed with all of the $1 goodies you stare at while waiting to get to the register.


----------



## sparklegirl (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm super late to the party...but if anyone wants another penpal, please PM me!!


----------



## cobainrls (Feb 5, 2014)

To my penpals..be on the look out for a goodie bag in the mail. I will ship friday/Saturday. Please let me know when you get them! I haven't decided if I am putting tracking on them or not. What do you guys think?


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

To my penpals..be on the look out for a goodie bag in the mail. I will ship friday/Saturday. Please let me know when you get them! I haven't decided if I am putting tracking on them or not. What do you guys think?
If you have paypal and a printer, you can print shipping labels from home that come with tracking automatically.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cobainrls (Feb 5, 2014)

> If you have paypal and a printer, you can print shipping labels from home that come with tracking automatically.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> If you have paypal and a printer, you can print shipping labels from home that come with tracking automatically.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I do have both i just dont have a scale or know how to do that.


----------



## dawn767 (Feb 5, 2014)

Sorry, I couldn't get it into a spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but here's me anyway... I would LOVE a pen pal! Sounds so fun.

age range: 21location: Indianado you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?: physical mail letters, or occasional email for those cat memes lolmain interests: daily life, makeup talk, entertainment and jokes, stories, occasional ventingdescribed as: an awesome pen palmusic: Indie, Indie pop, Beatles, contemporary and worship Christian musicmovies: ALL the movies! lol, but mostly adventure, drama, period pieces, some sci-fiTV shows: Pretty Little Liars, Vampire Diaries, The Originals, Once Upon a Time, Nashville, Reignbooks/authours: Jane Austen, Stephanie Meyer, children's books (I'm a preservice teacher)art/artists: crafts? I do paint occasionallyother random favorite people/things/places: my dogs! the park, museums, shopping, thrift shops, Michelle Williams (wc lol)collect: classic novelsspecifically seeking: a pen pal? ...an awesome pen palprefer long, medium or short letters?: mediumhow many pen pals do you want?: 1 or 2would you participate in a "traveling journal"?: maybe??international or local pen pals?: anywhere's ok with meanything else?:


----------



## lorizav (Feb 5, 2014)

@cobainrls. I did and just sent you a package. All my penpals should be on the lookout for valentines goodies. I am getting them sent out little by little and hopefully can finish this weekend or so. Babs28. PM ing you


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 5, 2014)

Really hoping to get some goodies out to you guys by Valentines day! @lorizav @cobainrls Assuming this stupid "arctic blast" stops ruining my life...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cobainrls (Feb 6, 2014)

> Really hoping to get some goodies out to you guys by Valentines day! @lorizav Â @cobainrls Assuming this stupid "arctic blast" stops ruining my life...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I hate this negative degree weather with the wind chill factor. It has snowed here twice this week and a third system hitting tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Really hoping to get some goodies out to you guys by Valentines day! @lorizav
 @cobainrls
Assuming this stupid "arctic blast" stops ruining my life...





I hate this negative degree weather with the wind chill factor. It has snowed here twice this week and a third system hitting tonight/tomorrow. mmhmm...I mean, I live in Indiana, and have my whole life...I am not one to complain about a bit of cold and snow...but COME ON. We've had more snow this year than we have any year since my birth! It snowed every day in January and it still WONT STOP...I just want to be able to, you know, leave the house without the threat of dying and an hour of shoveling beforehand. I am going to learn to hibernate!


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 6, 2014)

> mmhmm...I mean, I live in Indiana, and have my whole life...I am not one to complain about a bit of cold and snow...but COME ON. We've had more snow this year than we have any year since my birth! It snowed every day in January and it still WONT STOP...I just want to be able to, you know, leave the house without the threat of dying and an hour of shoveling beforehand. I am going to learn to hibernate!


 I have no idea how you're coping. That sounds dreadful and I'm sorry it's so terrible this winter. I'm sending a little cheer your way tomorrow. Stay safe!


----------



## Babs28 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@cobainrls. I did and just sent you a package. All my penpals should be on the lookout for valentines goodies. I am getting them sent out little by little and hopefully can finish this weekend or so. Babs28. PM ing you
Received it and responded!


----------



## cobainrls (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  mmhmm...I mean, I live in Indiana, and have my whole life...I am not one to complain about a bit of cold and snow...but COME ON. We've had more snow this year than we have any year since my birth! It snowed every day in January and it still WONT STOP...I just want to be able to, you know, leave the house without the threat of dying and an hour of shoveling beforehand. I am going to learn to hibernate!
I know right? We have had all our winter snow in this one week. Thank god we haven't had an ice storm.


----------



## Kelli (Feb 6, 2014)

This winter has been crazy. I don't remember one this bad since I was in high school (maybe one in college), which was quite a while ago (it's hard for me to believe I started high school 17 years ago and graduated 12 yrs ago. I'm not old, I SWEAR  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

I have letters to go out to Jane, Meagan and Dani, but am totally dragging my feet on actually sending. The post office is close to my house and I still just can't seem to make it there during business hours. I want it to be spring. Like, RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Feb 6, 2014)

@amorgb @trekkersangel Received your letters!  Loved them!!! Replies soon!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 6, 2014)

I have been covered in a pile of snow for days now and we're supposed to get another big storm on Sunday, so I super apologize if my pen pals aren't getting responses from me as quickly as they were in the beginning. I promise I haven't forgotten you and you'll all be getting something from me in the mail once I defrost and/or dig my way out of my apartment LOL


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have been covered in a pile of snow for days now and we're supposed to get another big storm on Sunday, so I super apologize if my pen pals aren't getting responses from me as quickly as they were in the beginning. I promise I haven't forgotten you and you'll all be getting something from me in the mail once I defrost and/or dig my way out of my apartment LOL
As long as I'm not the only one feeling constantly snowed in this winter, I feel a little better...SO SICK OF IT!!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As long as I'm not the only one feeling constantly snowed in this winter, I feel a little better...SO SICK OF IT!! 
We gave up trying to get the car out of the driveway today, lol. Luckily my fiance can work from home if absolutely need-be, but ugh...it's been rough. Then we find out we're getting another storm this weekend...UGHHH SPRING...come and save me already!


----------



## EevieK (Feb 6, 2014)

How have I never heard of this group before?
I love the idea of penpals, especially with you ladies from MUT.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm not sure if anyone is looking for a penpal, it seems like you are all pretty set up by now, but I'll fill out the questions whenever there is an "open spot".

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cobainrls (Feb 6, 2014)

> How have I never heard of this group before? I love the idea of penpals, especially with you ladies from MUT.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not sure if anyone is looking for a penpal, it seems like you are all pretty set up by now, but I'll fill out the questions whenever there is an "open spot".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Just fill out the survey! There are some new ladies whonjust filled it out. Also, I think you will be surprised at how many people will eant another penpal.


----------



## EevieK (Feb 7, 2014)

::age range:: I'm 21, but I like getting to know folk of all ages. A friend is a friend.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />::location:: Los Angeles, sunny SoCal::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: I love email, hand written letters and of course meeting up is always nice! I'm up for anything.::main interests:: I'm a Psych major focusing on cognition. I'm a bookworm and a wanderer. I enjoy being crafty when I can. I'm a singer and abuser of a Disney pass.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />::described as:: easy going, sassy, open minded and effervescent. I consider myself an open book and love hearing other's tales.::music:: Oh my goodness...that's a long list. It's like picking my favorite child! I can't. I just can't.::movies:: When Harry Met Sally is my favorite. I love a well-written script. ::TV shows:: Friends, The Walking Dead, Modern Family, I Love Lucy, Psych, Orange is the New Black...I like my shows.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />::books/authours:: Jodi Picoult, Brendan O'Carroll, Matthew Quick...I'm just reading the names of the first few authors on my shelf, haha.::art/artists:: I'm always amazed by work from the renaissance. The amount of detail is astounding.:ther random favorite people/things/places:: Disneyland. Short and sweet, haha.
 

::collect:: Mugs. I don't have a place to put them just yet, but I collect them, haha. And makeup, but don't we all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />::specifically seeking:: I'm not very fussy! Just friendly folk to keep in touch with.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />:refer long, medium or short letters?:: I tend to write a lot (as you can now tell) so I am fine with any of the above mentioned. ::how many pen pals do you want?:: I'm not sure yet. I feel like 4 is a solid number. ::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?:: Sounds fun!::international or local penpals?:: I'm up for either! I'm from Ireland, so it would be nice to meet someone from around the Dublin area to meet up with when I travel home.::anything else?:: I'm an animal lover, so others with funny pet stories are always appreciated. Proud mother of a bearded dragon and australian shepard. Other than that, I simply look forward to meeting new people.


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Feb 7, 2014)

@trekkersangel, your letter is in the mail tomorrow!

On a side note:  I'm torn between three stationery subscription boxes.  Have you girls tried any of these?

Olive box             http://myolivebox.com/

Hello!Lucky         http://www.hellolucky.com/monthly-card-subscription.html

Nicely Noted        http://www.nicelynoted.com/


----------



## amorgb (Feb 7, 2014)

@jocedun I got your letter today! (is it just me or did it get here really quickly?)  Love that card!


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Feb 7, 2014)

@trekkersangel, I cannot believe I sealed your envie without the survey inside!


----------



## trekkersangel (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dezzie1152* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @trekkersangel, I cannot believe I sealed your envie without the survey inside!  
ha ha ha.  Sounds like something I'd do.  No worries. . . send it along the next time.  ;-)

I'm having a blast writing back &amp; forth with you.


----------



## jocedun (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amorgb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @jocedun I got your letter today! (is it just me or did it get here really quickly?)  Love that card!
Super fast! Must have been that magic pixie dust I sprinkled!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 7, 2014)

I got some lovely valentines day goodies from @lorizav...THANK YOU!!! You're amazing. And that Nails Inc glitter is seriously incredible...I'm already wearing it as I type this!

Started your letter today, but then I went out and got a haircut and went clothes shopping, so I haven't finished yet...but should be able to have it  and some goodies on its way to you on Monday!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## With2Ls (Feb 7, 2014)

::age range:: Iâ€™m In my late 30s but I love having friends of all ages
::location:: Maryland
::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?::  Either, but physical mail is more fun for me as itâ€™s rare to get anymore
::main interests:: Crafts, cooking, learning about anything and everything, reading, my pugs and my cat
::described as::  Very shy when you first meet me but pretty soon after very open, funny (or so Iâ€™m told), a good listener
::music::  Just about anything except country and opera, but especially love Sia and Tool
::movies::  I love movies but never seem to get around to watching many.  I like silly, stupid movies and dark and scary movies the best, but Iâ€™ll watch any movie that Iâ€™m not afraid will make me cry so chick flicks are usually out.
::TV shows::  American Horror Story, Sons of Anarchy, The Daily Show, The Colbert Report.  We only have Netflix and Hulu Plus so there are a lot of shows I havenâ€™t even heard about, and Iâ€™m behind on most of the shows I do watch
::books/authours::  Iâ€™ve been listening to a lot of audio books lately thanks to my awesome local library, and go through 3-4 a week.  I love all kinds of books (except anything that might make me sad lol), but right now Iâ€™m especially into mysteries and love Elizabeth George, Tess Gerritsen, and the Flavia de Luce series.
::art/artists::  Iâ€™m ashamed to say that I donâ€™t know much about art even though my husband went to art schoolâ€¦
:ther random favorite people/things/places::  All of these would have to do with friends and family
::collect::  Hello Kitty (not sure I can ever give that up), cute bird-themed things, anything cute really
::specifically seeking:: new friends Iâ€™d never meet otherwise that I can send letters and sometimes care packages to
:refer long, medium or short letters?::  whatever you are comfortable with!  It can be hard to know what to say to a complete stranger at first!
::how many pen pals do you want?::  I donâ€™t have a definite number in mind, but Iâ€™m home all day so I have plenty of time to write
::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?::  Iâ€™m not sureâ€¦I think Iâ€™d do better writing back and forth to particular people
::international or local penpals?::  Both are fine
::anything else?::  The person who thought of this had a great idea, I havenâ€™t done something like this since I was a kid.  Thanks!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm the worst pen pal ever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 8, 2014)

I got my letters from @jocedun and @amorgb


----------



## LadyK (Feb 8, 2014)

Valentines goodies going out to @tulosai @MissJexie @utgal2004 and @Ayryil 

Boxes and letters received from utgal2004 and Ayryil.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Valentines goodies going out to @tulosai @MissJexie @utgal2004 and @Ayryil 

Boxes and letters received from utgal2004 and Ayryil.  
yayyyy! I should be getting stuff out to my girls early this coming week!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cobainrls (Feb 8, 2014)

Got my package from @lorizav! Thank you so much! To my penpals your goodies will be mailed out Tuesday(my next off day)! Be on the lookout!


----------



## EevieK (Feb 9, 2014)

I'll have my stuff out by Wednesday. I only have one penpal so if anyone without a penpal valentine is out there, I'd be happy to send you a card  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Feb 9, 2014)

@Sheeeeeelby, got your letter today!  Yay!

@trekkersangel, 2 envies went out today!  One with the letter, one with the survey hahaha!

@amorgb, your letter gets mailed on Monday!


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I have been a horrible pen pal.  I have received 2 letters every time i go to reply i stare at a blank piece of paper for a while.   My depression and anxiety monsters have been working over time this new year.  I'm hoping to sit down this week and write some letters and get some mail out.  so if you are waiting on me please don't give up on my some times i take a while.


----------



## cobainrls (Feb 10, 2014)

@utgal2004 I got your goodies today! I love them! Thank you so much! You make my goodie bag look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 10, 2014)

I got @utgal2004's goodies today, too...THANK YOU!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So cute...I have the best penpals ever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 10, 2014)

Writing to @cobainrls, @utgal2004 , and @lorizav over the next couple of days, yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cobainrls (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got @utgal2004's goodies today, too...THANK YOU!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So cute...I have the best penpals ever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Agreed!


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @utgal2004 I got your goodies today! I love them! Thank you so much! You make my goodie bag look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
It's totally the thought that counts!  I'm glad you liked it.  

Goodies going out tomorrow to @jannie135 and @Dezzie1152 and letter to @tulosai.  Then I'll be done with my backlog of pen pal letters.


----------



## LadyK (Feb 10, 2014)

All my V-day treats went out today.  Hubby said something about sending a lot of stuff and it got me thinking.  Just want to let my penpals know that all I ever expect is letters.  Everyone has different budget and time constraints and my favorite part is getting to know you guys.


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All my V-day treats went out today.  Hubby said something about sending a lot of stuff and it got me thinking.  Just want to let my penpals know that all I ever expect is letters.  Everyone has different budget and time constraints and my favorite part is getting to know you guys.
I feel exactly the same way!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 10, 2014)

Just so my penpals know, I will be sending you goodies, but it looks like it'll probably be a bit after Valentines Day...a post VD pick me up, I guess! Damned schedule...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm a terrible pen pal! I have valentines day goodies for all of you! Why is it taking me 10000 years to mail everything out and finish up letters?


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just so my penpals know, I will be sending you goodies, but it looks like it'll probably be a bit after Valentines Day...a post VD pick me up, I guess! Damned schedule...
You could send me Valentine Day goodies in March or even July and I'd be a very happy camper (errr, pen pal).  Love everything about VDay!


----------



## LadyK (Feb 11, 2014)

I hit a personal milestone this weekend.  I have now used ALL of my empty Birchboxes.  There is an entire shelf in my closet I didn't know I had!


----------



## Alexia561 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hit a personal milestone this weekend.  I have now used ALL of my empty Birchboxes.  There is an entire shelf in my closet I didn't know I had!  
Congrats! I used most of mine for Christmas and only have one left. Love those boxes!


----------



## EevieK (Feb 12, 2014)

@cobainrls I'll have a package for you in the mail tomorrow! College has been trying to kill me off, sorry for the delay! I wanted to get it to you for Valentine's, but that's not happening. It'll be there soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cobainrls (Feb 12, 2014)

> @cobainrls Â I'll have a package for you in the mail tomorrow! College has been trying to kill me off, sorry for the delay! I wanted to get it to you for Valentine's, but that's not happening. It'll be there soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 yay! Sent one to you today!


----------



## lorizav (Feb 12, 2014)

Yay, I'm glad my packages are arriving. Happy Valentines day everyone !!!


----------



## trekkersangel (Feb 13, 2014)

[@]Kelli[/@]. I got your sweet valentine package today. It all made my day &amp; I cried. Since the hubby is gone for valentines this year, I've been feeling a little sad &amp; this was really a fun surprise! Thank you so much for everything! I'm off to play with my new lippies!


----------



## Ayryil (Feb 13, 2014)

Whoever has me on their penal list and I haven't written initially or responded back let me know because I lost my list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jocedun (Feb 13, 2014)

> Whoever has me on their penal list and I haven't written initially or responded back let me know because I lost my list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I haven't received anything yet! Not sure if that is usps related or not, though. In other news, I have actually only received anything from one of my penpals (you know who you are). I did indeed send something to everyone who I said I would. If anyone else has sent me anything, I haven't received it. What are you ladies doing about penpals who didn't reply? Should I just let It go or reach out? :-/ I feel lame about the whole situation and I don't want anyone to feel guilty if they are just taking a little longer to respond. Well, maybe they will see this and let me know what's up.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 13, 2014)

Just received mail from my amazing pen pals!!

You guys have something coming in as well! (they company I bought your Valentine's goodies from put the message on the packing slip that is attached to the package, so pull that off to read my little note!)

Happy Galentines Day Ladies! (Parks and Rec fans will know what I'm talking about!




)

PS: a regular letter will be sent out to my pen pals as soon as some of this snowpocalypse melts away!


----------



## amorgb (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
I haven't received anything yet! Not sure if that is usps related or not, though.

In other news, I have actually only received anything from one of my penpals (you know who you are). I did indeed send something to everyone who I said I would. If anyone else has sent me anything, I haven't received it.

What are you ladies doing about penpals who didn't reply? Should I just let
It go or reach out? :-/ I feel lame about the whole situation and I don't want anyone to feel guilty if they are just taking a little longer to respond. Well, maybe they will see this and let me know what's up. 
I just got yours last week and I know I was a little late to your penpal party so I don't think you're too worried about mine, but I do have something all ready to go.  We just didn't have any mail today (thanks snow!) so I thought I'd let you know.  Same goes for the other penpal I have that I haven't responded to yet, if you're reading this!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 13, 2014)

Sorry penpals, I don't have your things mailed out yet..it's been a crazy week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ayryil (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I haven't received anything yet! Not sure if that is usps related or not, though.

In other news, I have actually only received anything from one of my penpals (you know who you are). I did indeed send something to everyone who I said I would. If anyone else has sent me anything, I haven't received it.

What are you ladies doing about penpals who didn't reply? Should I just let
It go or reach out? :-/ I feel lame about the whole situation and I don't want anyone to feel guilty if they are just taking a little longer to respond. Well, maybe they will see this and let me know what's up.
Yours is coming  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> this LOVELY weather we have been getting has definitely hindered it I'm sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry penpals, I don't have your things mailed out yet..it's been a crazy week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
No worries!


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 13, 2014)

@LadyK Loved the valentine goodies!

@tulosai  Absolutely adored the card... we're seriously kindred spirits.  Your letter is the only one I still have left to write... it will go out this weekend.  Sorry it's taken forever and a day.  Hope your bday goodies are keeping you company ;-)


----------



## tulosai (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @LadyK Loved the valentine goodies!

@tulosai  Absolutely adored the card... we're seriously kindred spirits.  Your letter is the only one I still have left to write... it will go out this weekend.  Sorry it's taken forever and a day.  Hope your bday goodies are keeping you company ;-)
Noooo worries at all about the letter, I know it's coming  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and THANK YOU FOR THE GOODIES THEY ARE AMAZING!


----------



## Kelli (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@Kelli. I got your sweet valentine package today. It all made my day &amp; I cried. Since the hubby is gone for valentines this year, I've been feeling a little sad &amp; this was really a fun surprise! Thank you so much for everything!

I'm off to play with my new lippies!
I just wanted to send a small thank you for the birthday gift...and then I held off on sending a bit so I could just add the Valentine's with it. I'm glad you enjoyed it and I can't imagine how hard it is to have your husband gone! If I can play even a little part in keeping your spirits up while he is gone, then I am one satisfied penpal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 14, 2014)

[@]jocedun[/@] You should have another soon!


----------



## jocedun (Feb 14, 2014)

> [@]jocedun[/@] You should have another soon!


 I got it last night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll definitely reply this weekend!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 14, 2014)

If you sent me something for Valentines Day, you should be receiving a little something in mail from me today! Also I'm mailing out response letters today! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Feb 14, 2014)

Not to be a drag but is anyone else slightly depressed about Valentine's day?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 14, 2014)

I got your card!!! I find valentines day to be exhausting. My boyfriend and I wanted to do our regular old Friday things but there's just so many people out and about buying random crap. Don't worry, tomorrow is candy sale day and Valentines will be over in just a few hours!



> Not to be a drag but is anyone else slightly depressed about Valentine's day?


----------



## LadyK (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got your card!!!

I find valentines day to be exhausting. My boyfriend and I wanted to do our regular old Friday things but there's just so many people out and about buying random crap.

Don't worry, tomorrow is candy sale day and Valentines will be over in just a few hours!
Valentine's Day is nice but sale chocolate is Heaven!  Last year hubby and I didn't make reservations and ended up sharing a table for four with another couple at a little chinese food place.  LOL, it was funny and sad at the same time.


----------



## tulosai (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got your card!!!

I find valentines day to be exhausting. My boyfriend and I wanted to do our regular old Friday things but there's just so many people out and about buying random crap.

Don't worry, tomorrow is candy sale day and Valentines will be over in just a few hours!
That's true! If all goes well I'll be snagging some candy to send to my pals actually.  I wasn't able to get out anything but cards pre-Vday bit I figure better late than never!


----------



## cobainrls (Feb 14, 2014)

> Not to be a drag but is anyone else slightly depressed about Valentine's day?


 I hate it! My husband doesn't want to do anything he says its a made up day. At work several years ago I was the only one who didn't have flowers at their desk. It was so depressing.


----------



## LadyK (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's true! If all goes well I'll be snagging some candy to send to my pals actually.  I wasn't able to get out anything but cards pre-Vday bit I figure better late than never!
It is never too late to send candy!


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 14, 2014)

This was my first valentines day as a preschool teacher. I loved the love from my kids. I don't expect anything from a man lol


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 14, 2014)

My fiance and I both don't care too much for Valentines Day. We just went out and got some dinner and now we're at home in our PJ's drinking a bunch of late-night coffee. No need to waste a bunch of money to say "I Love you" to someone you should be saying it to all the time!


----------



## cobainrls (Feb 14, 2014)

> My fiance and I both don't care too much for Valentines Day. We just went out and got some dinner and now we're at home in our PJ's drinking a bunch of late-night coffee. No need to waste a bunch of money to say "I Love you" to someone you should be saying it to all the time!


 Sounds nice!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not to be a drag but is anyone else slightly depressed about Valentine's day?

I'm not...I actually always enjoy Valentines Day, whether I'm single or not...because it means CHEAP CHOCOLATE! And bad puns, and all of the pink sparkles.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Not to be a drag but is anyone else slightly depressed about Valentine's day?
I hate it! My husband doesn't want to do anything he says its a made up day. At work several years ago I was the only one who didn't have flowers at their desk. It was so depressing. Aw, so sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's not a made up day!! People always say that and it bums me out. It's been around since the Middle Ages! Though of course, like all of the other holidays, it's become more commercialized.

At any rate, I know people say you should love your significant other all year, and of course you should, but an extra day to celebrate love seems like nothing but a positive thing to me! Plus, chocolate chocolate chocolate! If I lived nearby I'd take you out and you could be my platonic valentine! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm sending out your letters tomorrow, but packages will be sent separately...I want to hit up some candy/pretty things sales!!


----------



## cobainrls (Feb 14, 2014)

> Aw, so sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's not a made up day!! People always say that and it bums me out. It's been around since the Middle Ages! Though of course, like all of the other holidays, it's become more commercialized. At any rate, I know people say you should love your significant other all year, and of course you should, but an extra day to celebrate love seems like nothing but a positive thing to me! Plus, chocolate chocolate chocolate! If I lived nearby I'd take you out and you could be my platonic valentine! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sending out your letters tomorrow, but packages will be sent separately...I want to hit up some candy/pretty things sales!! [/quote That would be awesome! Honestly,the best Valentine's Day I ever had was one I celebrated with friends in college. We all took each other out to the movies and dinner and bought each other gifts. It was just an awesome day! There was lots of friendly love that day! I have never gotten that much of an amazing Valentines from any guy I have ever dated and don't think they could ever top that.


----------



## Kelli (Feb 14, 2014)

My little nieces (Isabella  2 and Bailey 4) were here (and my 2 yr old nephew who lives here)and it was SO FUN giving them Valentine's and having Isabella say "Aunt Kelli my Valentine. Love you." Seriously, it was tooooo cute. Also, I helped them make out Valentine's for their other side of the family to give out when they got home. Bailey had so much fun with that.

And I did a facebook offer for a free $16 Diamond Mist with ANY purchase today at Bath and Body Works, so I went there and grabbed a $2 anti-bac holder for my purse (mine broke yesterday, so I was planning to buy one anyways) and the free Diamond Mist!

So overall a decent Valentine's Day even though I am not in a relationship  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 15, 2014)

Well, i put my letters in the mail...and the mailman came (my usual mailman is on vacation), dropped off a package, and left the letters sitting in the mailbox. &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So, I took them down and dropped them in the big blue box, hopefully it hasn't already been emptied today! Either way, letters on the way to @cobainrls, @lorizav, and @utgal2004 and you will all have packages on the way shortly after.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cobainrls (Feb 15, 2014)

@EevieK I got the goodies you sent me today! I loooove the hair pin! The hand sanitizer does smell just like fresh flowers..thank you so much! I haven't tried the refreshers yet but, I am going into work later to clean and I am going to try one then. I love the way the lip scrub smells as well! Yay!

As for my other penpals..I hope everyone received their goodies either yesterday or today! If not, let me know and I will check the tracking!


----------



## EevieK (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @EevieK I got the goodies you sent me today! I loooove the hair pin! The hand sanitizer does smell just like fresh flowers..thank you so much! I haven't tried the refreshers yet but, I am going into work later to clean and I am going to try one then. I love the way the lip scrub smells as well! Yay!
Oh, yay! I'm glad the package got to you! Awh, I'm glad you like the hair pin. I really need to start crafting again! I was so surprised that the hand sanitizer actually smelled like flowers, usually they all just smell like alcohol LOL. I ended up getting myself one, too. I usually put the refreshers into a water bottle and just shake it like crazy, that's how I've found the powder mixes the best. Or pouring into a glass and stiring. Either way, I hope you like 'em!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ayryil (Feb 15, 2014)

I will be mailing out some stuff monday after all our snowstorms have gone away.


----------



## EevieK (Feb 15, 2014)

@cobainrls I just got your package! Thank you for the adorable Valentine's gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I can't wait to try the hair mask! My siblings stole all of the candy (figures) but they looked yummy. I was actually about to buy another one of the ribbon hairties at Sephora, you read my mind! And my favorite color, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cobainrls (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @cobainrls I just got your package! Thank you for the adorable Valentine's gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I can't wait to try the hair mask! My siblings stole all of the candy (figures) but they looked yummy. I was actually about to buy another one of the ribbon hairties at Sephora, you read my mind! And my favorite color, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yay! Glad you got it! The conditioner is my favorite! I love they way it makes my hair soft and shiney! It smells great too!


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Feb 15, 2014)

@utgal2004, thank you so much for my presents!!!

@trekkersangel, got your letter today!  Can't wait to reply!


----------



## tulosai (Feb 18, 2014)

Letters out to @Sheeeeeelby and @LadyK today! 

Small belated Valentines packages going out in the next few days to @LadyK @Sheeeeeelby @usofjessamerica @MissJexie and @utgal2004


----------



## amorgb (Feb 18, 2014)

Got your letter today, @Dezzie1152!  Also, @jocedun and @emeline please don't think I've forgotten about you.  My life is just really hectic right now with school and my mom has been out of town, but expect something soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 18, 2014)

Aw, I got some cute valentine goodies from @cobainrls today! Thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Feb 18, 2014)

Letters and thank you's went out yesterday.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Letters out to @Sheeeeeelby and @LadyK today! 

Small belated Valentines packages going out in the next few days to @LadyK @Sheeeeeelby @usofjessamerica @MissJexie and @utgal2004 
Yay! I did get your sweet Valentine's Day card since I finally came home!

also sending out your letter tomorrow @amorgb and also I received a letter from @Dezzie1152 and should be responding to you within the next few days!


----------



## tulosai (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Letters and thank you's went out yesterday. 
Finally got your LOVELY Valentine gift- the snow delayed everything like WOW here! Thanks SOOOO much I LOVVVVE the soap is it AMAZING.  I am Obsessed with soap.


----------



## LadyK (Feb 19, 2014)

I got letter from @MissJexie and valentine from @tulosai.    Thnaks!!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got letter from @MissJexie and valentine from @tulosai.    Thnaks!!
 Did you and @tulosai get your cookies? The note was attached to the inside of the invoice so some of the people I sent them to didn't know they were from me! LOL


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 19, 2014)

Letters to [@]yousoldtheworld[/@] [@]Sheeeeeelby[/@] [@]tulosai[/@] tomorrow. I swear.


----------



## tulosai (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got letter from @MissJexie and valentine from @tulosai.    Thnaks!!
Wow, the mail was delayed a lot going both ways then... I sent that ages ago!! Glad you got it!

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
    Did you and @tulosai get your cookies? The note was attached to the inside of the invoice so some of the people I sent them to didn't know they were from me! LOL




Hi I did get it!!! I sent a thank you note via real mail... sorry for not checking in here.  Your name was actually also at the bottom ov the envelope they sent but I can see where they'd have missed it.... I did miss the note inside though, sigh.


----------



## tulosai (Feb 19, 2014)

So this is a shot in the dark but if anyone is looking for one more penpal I could be it! My survey is way back on the first page...mostly just looking for someone nice to send medium-sized letters and perhaps the occasional random package/treat to who will actually write back in a (relatively) timely manner. Age/common interests (while nice) not actually super important to me... it can be fun to get to know someone different! I already have a few pals but have I think definitively lost 3 who just never wrote back or said anything to me after I sent the first letter, which is totally fine, but I now feel I can handle at least one more.


----------



## Bflopolska (Feb 19, 2014)

How do you make a spoiler???


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How do you make a spoiler???
see the text box between the paper clip and the &lt; / &gt; symbol? click that!


----------



## cobainrls (Feb 19, 2014)

@lorizav @jannie135 @meaganola Did you guys get your goodies? I just want to make sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EevieK (Feb 20, 2014)

> So this is a shot in the dark but if anyone is looking for one more penpal I could be it!


 Hey Tulosai! I'm on mobile and can't view your survey, but will look at it tomorrow. I'm looking for a few penpals, if you're interested.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hey Tulosai!
I'm on mobile and can't view your survey, but will look at it tomorrow. I'm looking for a few penpals, if you're interested.







 Definitely! Just PM me!


----------



## Bflopolska (Feb 20, 2014)

This is my first spoiler ever and I hope I do it right!

How will this work? Are we assigned people? Or pick and choose based on "Hey, I'm liking that spoiler!"



Spoiler



::age range:: 30+

::location:: worldwide (I am in Buffalo, NY)

::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: Either!

::main interests:: Makeup, of course!  And I'm mad for perfume too. I also love cats, karaoke, mythology, comedies, tarot, esoteric/occult studies, classical literature, chicken wings, beer, dirty jokes, knitting and crocheting.

::described as:: Clumsy and buffoonish; laughs easily; but hardcore myth geek!

::music:: Rock/alternative; jazz; classical/symphonic; blues, bluegrass and other traditional American folk music.

::movies:: Any Mel Brooks; Monty Python; American Pie series; Carrie; Lord Love a Duck; Slap Shot

::TV shows:: Big Bang Theory; The Nanny; Barney Miller; M*A*S*H; Iron Chef; Warner Brothers and vintage Hanna-Barbera cartoons

::books/authours:: Charlotte Bronte; Jane Austen; Jane Smiley; Lewis Carroll; Charles Dickens; works on Greco-Roman, Celtic, Norse, Finnish and Balto-Slavic Mythology and alternative spiritualities

::art/artists:: Vincent Van Gogh; Renaissance Masters and Impressionists

:ther random favorite people/things/places:: Buffalo, always; Toronto; Reykjavik (never been there but I love the idea and I love to say Reykjavik); favorite people include Benjamin Franklin, Lech Walesa, and Grumpy Cat; I love froggies, wings, crystals, parrots and tigers.

::collect:: Frog figurines, Polish mermaids, and lipsticks

::specifically seeking:: New friends and cultural openness

:refer long, medium or short letters?:: any!

::how many pen pals do you want?:: 3 +

::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?:: Yes, but need to know more about what it is and how to do it.

::international or local penpals?:: Again, either! I'd love to make new friends around the Buffalo area, but it's great to have people from around the world

::anything else?:: Nope. As long as you like weird, we'll be fine!


----------



## tulosai (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
How will this work? Are we assigned people? Or pick and choose based on "Hey, I'm liking that spoiler!"
You get to pick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ayryil (Feb 20, 2014)

Well I had some too and for those who never wrote to me I lost them. I just mailed out a bunch today as it's warmer and not too cold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Did you and @tulosai get your cookies? The note was attached to the inside of the invoice so some of the people I sent them to didn't know they were from me! LOL




Yes!  So sorry, I sent a note back but forgot to PM you here.  I am working on a response to your letter as well.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes!  So sorry, I sent a note back but forgot to PM you here.  I am working on a response to your letter as well.  
Oh don't be sorry!! I just know one of the people I sent it to didn't know it was from me so I just wanted to make sure! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EevieK (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh don't be sorry!! I just know one of the people I sent it to didn't know it was from me so I just wanted to make sure! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
This is random but I am loving your new pic! You look stunning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is random but I am loving your new pic! You look stunning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Oh thank you!! *hugs*


----------



## meaganola (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @lorizav @jannie135 @meaganola Did you guys get your goodies? I just want to make sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Ack!  Yes!  I keep losing track of everything!  I am totally behind in life right now.  I go...  off track completely off the rails in February.  I'm looking forward to putting myself back together in March.


----------



## Babs28 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ack!  Yes!  I keep losing track of everything!  I am totally behind in life right now.  I go...  off track completely off the rails in February.  I'm looking forward to putting myself back together in March.

@meaganola - I so understand how you feel right now!  Feb is a lost month for me because of how far I fall off the rails.  March is when it starts to get better because I can start putting myself back together piece by piece!

I don't do anything for V-day (my poor boyfriend) because I can never get my act together to do something but I do great birthdays and holidays to try to make up for it!  

@Dezzie1152 &amp; @lorizav - I'm working on responses to your letters and goodies.  I should finish everything this weekend.  I'm sorry it's taken so long.  



  I feel like the worst penpal ever!  Sigh.


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Feb 21, 2014)

@Babs28 don't feel that way!  You write when you can  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Feb 21, 2014)

I got your letter yesterday, @trekkersangel . I have a letter written and ready to be put in the mail (though if the wind and snow continue the way it is now, I'm not sure I will be making the short 20 foot walk to the mailbox before the mail carrier comes tomorrow LOL). It will be mailed Monday at the latest and tomorrow if I decide not to be a wimp and brave the cold for the 30 seconds it takes to go out there hehe.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh my goodness! I got a WONDERFUL belated Valentines Day package from @tulosai! Thank you so much! *typing this with a mouthful of chocolate*


----------



## lorizav (Feb 22, 2014)

I received lots of letters and goodies and now I have to sit down and reply.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm feeling like the worst penpal in the world because I still don't have packages put together and mailed out! BAH. State has been in the facility at work this week, and if you've ever worked in healthcare, I'm sure you know how much fun that is, so I've been coming in and barely moving. SORRY LADIES, I REALLY WILL GET MY ACT TOGETHER!


----------



## Kelli (Feb 22, 2014)

I ventured to the mailbox and put my letter out...but we had a sub carrier so he just drove on by because the snow plow had gone down the street and there was snow in front of the box. If it had been our normal lady she'd have stopped. So I guess it will sit in the box and go out Monday.


----------



## cobainrls (Feb 22, 2014)

> I'm feeling like the worst penpal in the world because I still don't have packages put together and mailed out! BAH. State has been in the facility at work this week, and if you've ever worked in healthcare, I'm sure you know how much fun that is, so I've been coming in and barely moving. SORRY LADIES, I REALLY WILL GET MY ACT TOGETHER!


 no worries..and you are a great penpal!


----------



## LadyK (Feb 22, 2014)

Received a wonderful package and letter from @tulosai today!  Thank you!  Writing letters this weekend.


----------



## tulosai (Feb 24, 2014)

Letters will go out tomorrow to @MissJexie @utgal2004 and @bellatrix42


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 24, 2014)

Loved the valentine goodies @tulosai.  My apartment smells fantastic and I heart chocolate!


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm feeling like the worst penpal in the world because I still don't have packages put together and mailed out! BAH. State has been in the facility at work this week, and if you've ever worked in healthcare, I'm sure you know how much fun that is, so I've been coming in and barely moving. SORRY LADIES, I REALLY WILL GET MY ACT TOGETHER!
You are not the worst penpal!  I got a great letter from you this weekend.  Everything else is just icing on the cake!


----------



## EevieK (Feb 24, 2014)

@tulosai I'll have a letter out to you tomorrow! Haven't been feeling great today. It'll be there soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 24, 2014)

@tulosai  thanks for the valentine's day goodies! i was totally craving chocolate when the mail man came...its perfect! hopefully you get my card soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Feb 24, 2014)

@trekkersangel Your letter hits the mailbox tomorrow!


----------



## tulosai (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @tulosai  thanks for the valentine's day goodies! i was totally craving chocolate when the mail man came...its perfect! hopefully you get my card soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thanks!! I got your card yesterday THANK YOU FOR THE DRINK COUPON!!! I will be using it most likely this afternoon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 25, 2014)

Awwe got my goodie box from @tulosai ! Thank you so muuuch! Those Russell Stover hearts are soooo good! 

writing replies to @usofjessamerica (Thanks for the free drink btw!) and @Dezzie1152


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Feb 26, 2014)

@utgal2004 Letter is on its way to you!


----------



## DivaSaurusRex (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello all! I'm a newbie, but this looks too cool, to pass  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't know if I'm too late but I'll give this a shot. Hopefully I do this whole spoiler thing right...



Spoiler



::age range:: &gt;20 ::location:: The burbs around Toronto... ::do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?:: any of the above  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ::main interests:: My two Siamese mixes, Guinean pigs and fish. Drama, dance and music (I play sax in a few bands. That's my main instrument). Nail polish, glittery stuff, cute clothes and decor. ::described as:: Sweet, funny, artistic, a goofball. Very philanthropic and smart. Glittery, lol. ::music:: I listen to anything, mostly the pop-y stuff on the radio. But I also like indie rock, dance, some classical stuff... Whatever... ::movies:: I like a lot. Dramas, comedy's, kids, romantic stuff... Ooh, and Disney princesses, because I clearly have a problem. I'm singing along to frozen right now. ::TV shows:: My favourites include Big Bang, Awkward, Ellen, SNL and it's Canadian cousins, and The Goldbergs. ::books/authours:: Anything and everything. I read super quickly and devour anything I get my paws on. ::art/artists:: I love hyper realism. Still life. Abstract too. Sketches. And, oddly enough, street artists... I think Banksy is awesome. :ther random favorite people/things/places:: ::collect:: Siamese cat figurines, EOS lipbalms, nail polish (specifically the old 5ml essences), mini mascaras, generally cute stuff... ::specifically seeking:: Someone fun to chat with. Send fun letters and maybe a parcel or two now and then. Similar interests, and personalities that mix well would be an awesome bonus  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :refer long, medium or short letters?:: Any length. Maybe a mix? ::how many pen pals do you want?:: I'm not quite sure yet... I think starting of with a few, and testing the waters, then adding some more on ::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?:: Sure! Sounds fun. ::international or local penpals?:: Both! I think someone super close would be equally as fun as someone far, just in totally different ways. ::anything else?:: Hmmm..... Nope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for reading!!!


----------



## EevieK (Mar 2, 2014)

@cobainrls I just got your lovely letter today! I'm sitting down to write a return letter tonight and will have it out to you on Monday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Mar 4, 2014)

cards out to @usofjessamerica and @Ayryil 

Letter out to @jocedun


----------



## LadyK (Mar 5, 2014)

An apology to all my penpals.  I just got a load of work dumped on me and also have finals coming up. 




  I may be slow in my responses for the next couple of weeks but I will make it up to you at the end of March!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  An apology to all my penpals.  I just got a load of work dumped on me and also have finals coming up. 



  I may be slow in my responses for the next couple of weeks but I will make it up to you at the end of March!
No apology needed! I'm in the same boat except I'm overloaded with family stuff and events happening the next couple of weeks. I've typed out responses to everyone just would like to write them!

Also side note: none of my pen pals need to feel rushed to respond to me, take as long as you need!


----------



## utgal2004 (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  An apology to all my penpals.  I just got a load of work dumped on me and also have finals coming up. 



  I may be slow in my responses for the next couple of weeks but I will make it up to you at the end of March!
Good luck!!  No apology needed... we'll be here when that's all over.


----------



## EevieK (Mar 7, 2014)

@cobainrls I finally got your letter out today! Sorry for the wait, midterms have been kicking my butt! I saw my postman driving down the street and ran out the door, mismatched pajamas and messy hair and all. I'm pretty glamorous!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It should get to you soon!


----------



## lissa1307 (Mar 7, 2014)

I feel like such a horrible pen pal,I haven't mailed anything since the first little notes,but I promise as soon as things calm down I will write everyone!


----------



## amorgb (Mar 7, 2014)

Okay so earlier this week I finished my 4000 word essay for school and now the power is out.... so time to stop being a bad penpal and write write write!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 7, 2014)

I've gotten letters from a few of my penpals and you will all be written back very soon! And I still have goodies to send out, but I've accepted that they will go out when they go out, because my hours keep changing at work and doing things is hard, gah!!


----------



## jannie135 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello MUT! I've been away for so long- I'm sorry!

To @cobainrls and @utgal2004 I got the Vday treats! Thank you so much!!!!

Things have settled down, so I will be sending out letters soon. I work at a chocolate store so Valentine's day is our biggest holiday of the year, and with all the crazy snow, working overtime, and dealing with a manager who has resigned, and getting a new transferred management, and one crazy person quitting, and another maybe quitting or transferring... I feel like the struggle is not over... lol... ugh.

And there's easter to look forward to.


----------



## cobainrls (Mar 10, 2014)

I feel like a bad pen pal! I haven't even really been on MUT lately! I think a have 2 letters that need to go out! GRRR..stupid work and Dr. appointments!


----------



## LadyK (Mar 10, 2014)

I got out something for @MissJexie and am working on a response to you @utgal2004 !  Eight more days of crazy here at school/work and then I get a break for some quality letter writing time.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 10, 2014)

Pen Pal Updates:

I have had a super crazy couple of weeks! Lots of family stuff happening and have been super busy with my birthday and making plans with family and friends etc. Have barely had time to read my MUT threads!

I have started working on letters for my pen pals, and I have also been putting together little sample goodie bags for everyone! I just want you all to know you should receive a little package from me within the next 2 weeks or so!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got out something for @MissJexie and am working on a response to you @utgal2004 !  Eight more days of crazy here at school/work and then I get a break for some quality letter writing time.  
Oh my gosh! My fiance just came in and said I had a couple packages on the stairs that I must have missed earlier today and I got your package! Seriously, I'll gush more in the letter I'm writing you but thank you SO much for the wonderful birthday gift!



It was way more than necessary! More details in the letter of course!


----------



## cobainrls (Mar 12, 2014)

@lorizav @EevieK @Ayryil letters going out tomorrow/today! @utgal2004 @jannie135 @meaganola letters will be going out soon!


----------



## cobainrls (Mar 12, 2014)

oh and @yousoldtheworld a letter will be going out to you as well soon!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm off this weekend, and starting or finishing writing letters to @cobainrls,  @lorizav , @utgal2004 , @usofjessamerica, and @Sunflowercake   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Trying to get all caught up!!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 15, 2014)

@Babs28, @tulosai, @GlamBabe @LadyK and @Spiritwind10 I have been working on little surprise boxes for you all, and they are all packed up and read to go! I'm about halfway through writing everyone's letters, so packages should go out sometime next week!


----------



## jocedun (Mar 15, 2014)

Sooooooooooo I have letters for some ladies, but I totally keep forgetting to mail them (and one came back for lack of postage? whatever, USPS.). So, @tulosai and @bellatrix42, your letters will be in the mail on Monday. I swear!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: Oh, and @Sheeeeeelby, I just got your letter today so you can expect a reply super soon, too!


----------



## tulosai (Mar 15, 2014)

@LadyK  and @utgal2004  thanks for the letters, and especially the fab book LadyK!! @usofjessamerica and @EevieK I also got your cards... sorry I am so late in replying EevieK!! I will have replies for all of you out Monday I hope!

Is there anyone else who thinks I should have something from them or who hasn't gotten a response from me??? Work has been INCREDIBLY overwhelming so please let me know if you think I'm forgetting you...


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 15, 2014)

> @Babs28 , @tulosai , @GlamBabe @LadyK and @Spiritwind10 I have been working on little surprise boxes for you all, and they are all packed up and read to go! I'm about halfway through writing everyone's letters, so packages should go out sometime next week! :icon_chee


 Thank you sweet lady!!! Did you get a little package from me yet??


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you sweet lady!!! Did you get a little package from me yet??
I did! I just messaged you about it on FB! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EevieK (Mar 16, 2014)

[@]cobainrls[/@] I just got your letter today. And that Luna Lovegood stamp had me fangirling for ten minutes, haha! I will write a reply this week and get a letter sent out soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> [@]tulosai[/@] no worries! I'm sorry work has been hectic, I hope things ease up soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Mar 16, 2014)

Four more days intil I can get back to writing

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @LadyK  and @utgal2004  thanks for the letters, and especially the fab book LadyK!! @usofjessamerica and @EevieK I also got your cards... sorry I am so late in replying EevieK!! I will have replies for all of you out Monday I hope!

Is there anyone else who thinks I should have something from them or who hasn't gotten a response from me??? Work has been INCREDIBLY overwhelming so please let me know if you think I'm forgetting you... 




Sorry work has been so hectic.  Take all the time you need!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 18, 2014)

@Spiritwind10 @Babs28 @LadyK @tulosai and @GlamBabe Your packages are shipping off tomorrow!!





(the hearts started out as a way to strategically cover addresses...then it got out of hand...and then I found a little letter and a stamp border...someone needs to take the clip art away from me LOL!)


----------



## LadyK (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Spiritwind10 @Babs28 @LadyK @tulosai and @GlamBabe Your packages are shipping off tomorrow!!





(the hearts started out as a way to strategically cover addresses...then it got out of hand...and then I found a little letter and a stamp border...someone needs to take the clip art away from me LOL!)
Hahahaha, I love it!


----------



## LadyK (Mar 18, 2014)

Took my final last night and turned in grades today so I will be writing some letters this week.  Thank you to all my patient penpals!


----------



## cobainrls (Mar 18, 2014)

@yousoldtheworld @jannie135 @utgal2004 @meaganola letters went out today! I hope you get them by the weekend!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 20, 2014)

SHOOT. Well, letters mostly written, then I realize...I'm out of freakin' envelopes. So I figured I'd be able to get some beginning of the week...well, I haven't yet. SO SORRY GUYS.  My new schedule has me working Monday - Friday for a while and I feel like I am getting NOTHING accomplished. They will be out asap!!!


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Mar 24, 2014)

@trekkersangel:  Letter heading out to you tomorrow!!!


----------



## lorizav (Mar 24, 2014)

@babs28 letter went out today and @cobainrls should go out tomorrow. Sorry for delay but was in hospital 3 times in 5 days. Not good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 24, 2014)

> @babs28 letter went out today and @cobainrls should go out tomorrow. Sorry for delay but was in hospital 3 times in 5 days. Not good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 AH I hope you're ok!!


----------



## EevieK (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@babs28 letter went out today and @cobainrls should go out tomorrow. Sorry for delay but was in hospital 3 times in 5 days. Not good.




I hope you're feeling better!


@cobainrls just got a letter out to you today! I used that conditioner you sent me...and OH MY GOODNESS. I can't stop smelling my hair.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cobainrls (Mar 25, 2014)

> @babs28 letter went out today and @cobainrls should go out tomorrow. Sorry for delay but was in hospital 3 times in 5 days. Not good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I really hope you are feeling better.


----------



## cobainrls (Mar 25, 2014)

> I hope you're feeling better! @cobainrls Â just got a letter out to you today! I used that conditioner you sent me...and OH MY GOODNESS. I can't stop smelling my hair.


 I do the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lorizav (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. I ended up getting admitted to the hospital but at least I have MUT to keep me entertained :heart:


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. I ended up getting admitted to the hospital but at least I have MUT to keep me entertained




oh no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3 Get well soon.

I am keeping up my "world's worst penpal" title as I still haven't gotten envelopes to mail out my damned letters! Life, man. My nephew (1 year old) just had major surgery (leg amputation, below the knee, he was born without a fibula bone) my sister, nephews, and niece are in town from out of state, my hours keep changing, I've been sick, AND I GIVE UP. 

I owe you all something super awesome. &lt;3


----------



## Babs28 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@babs28 letter went out today and @cobainrls should go out tomorrow. Sorry for delay but was in hospital 3 times in 5 days. Not good.





Oh no! I hope you are feeling better!!!  Definitely not good. Hugs!!!


----------



## lorizav (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks to my penpals, for the encouragement. @babs28 your letter made it out @ cobainrls you may get something written on "hospital stationery" lol. And @yousoldtheworld, you are not a bad penpal, take care of your family and all first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Hugs to all who need them


----------



## utgal2004 (Mar 25, 2014)

> oh no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3 Get well soon. I am keeping up my "world's worst penpal" title as I still haven't gotten envelopes to mail out my damned letters! Life, man. My nephew (1 year old) just had major surgery (leg amputation, below the knee, he was born without a fibula bone) my sister, nephews, and niece are in town from out of state, my hours keep changing, I've been sick, AND I GIVE UP.Â  I owe you all something super awesome. &lt;3


 That's terrible! I'm definitely thinking of you and your family. Give yourself a little break... We know you'll write when you can. *hug*


----------



## utgal2004 (Mar 25, 2014)

[@]cobainrls[/@] a big thank you for sending sample of pillow soft curls. I thought I had tried every curly hair product on the market but in fact the one I hadn't tried has become my favorite! I used birchbox points to buy a full size of it last night. I never would have known without you. Pen pals rock!!!


----------



## cobainrls (Mar 25, 2014)

@utgal2004 I hate to say this but, I sent you the creme de le creme conditioner not the pillow soft curls.

I just bought myself a full size of the conditioner because I ran out of the little packets. I try and trade for them every chance I get.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also got some fancy toothpaste and a card. I used my points. It is going to suck the next couple of months. I am not going to have ANY subscription boxes. I am trying to figure out my debt and pay some of it off and save money. In a few months I will see where I stand.


----------



## cobainrls (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks to my penpals, for the encouragement. @babs28 your letter made it out @ cobainrls you may get something written on "hospital stationery" lol. And @yousoldtheworld, you are not a bad penpal, take care of your family and all first



. Hugs to all who need them
Lori!! Please get better! Don't over do it. I think you should take this time and rest and not worry about letters. You just need to worry about getting better.

@yousoldtheworld I agree with @lorizav take care of your family. We are all penpal friends here and understand. Family always comes first!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 25, 2014)

@tulosai did i send you a reply letter? i feel like i did last week but now i dont even remember.


----------



## tulosai (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @tulosai did i send you a reply letter? i feel like i did last week but now i dont even remember.
yes ball is in my court :/ I am WAY behind- I know I said I'd have stuff out last Monday but I still have done nothing for any of my pals 



 maybe tonight...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yes ball is in my court :/ I am WAY behind- I know I said I'd have stuff out last Monday but I still have done nothing for any of my pals 



 maybe tonight...
oh no worries. take your time. i know i owe @Sheeeeeelby one. i haven't been the most organized in terms of receiving cards so my "mail" pile is all jumbled up and i can't remember who i wrote to or not. haha


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh no worries. take your time. i know i owe @Sheeeeeelby one. i haven't been the most organized in terms of receiving cards so my "mail" pile is all jumbled up and i can't remember who i wrote to or not. haha

No worries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have one to send out to @jocedun  and still need to write to @tulosai - I'm terrible I KNOW, so sorry!!


----------



## LadyK (Mar 25, 2014)

I thought I would have all kinds of time this week because it's Spring Break.  No luck, I had to report for jury duty yesterday and now am not allowed to talk about what I'm doing the rest of the week.


----------



## cobainrls (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thought I would have all kinds of time this week because it's Spring Break.  No luck, I had to report for jury duty yesterday and now am not allowed to talk about what I'm doing the rest of the week.  




I have to report Monday for jury duty and I hope that doesn't happen to me!


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3 Get well soon.

I am keeping up my "world's worst penpal" title as I still haven't gotten envelopes to mail out my damned letters! Life, man. My nephew (1 year old) just had major surgery (leg amputation, below the knee, he was born without a fibula bone) my sister, nephews, and niece are in town from out of state, my hours keep changing, I've been sick, AND I GIVE UP. 

I owe you all something super awesome. &lt;3
I'm a worse pen pal. I just can't keep up with work, school, and home. BLAH!


----------



## cobainrls (Mar 25, 2014)

I think we all need to remember this is supposed to be fun. It is not mandatory for us to write back right away or within even a few weeks. Yes, it is nice to receive a letter in the mail from your penpal and it is nice to sit down and write but, once it becomes like a chore the fun isn't there anymore.


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 25, 2014)

I totally feel that way... I like it when it's a bit of a surprise... but I also have stuff I WANT to talk to my penpal about and just no time to sit down and write.


----------



## LadyK (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think we all need to remember this is supposed to be fun. It is not mandatory for us to write back right away or within even a few weeks. Yes, it is nice to receive a letter in the mail from your penpal and it is nice to sit down and write but, once it becomes like a chore the fun isn't there anymore.
This is the sad part, I LOVE writing letters!  I would write way more if I had the time.  I mostly just want my penpals to know that I haven't forgotten them.  I agree that no one should feel bad if life gets in the way of writing.  I am happy to hear from everyone whenever they have the time.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think we all need to remember this is supposed to be fun. It is not mandatory for us to write back right away or within even a few weeks. Yes, it is nice to receive a letter in the mail from your penpal and it is nice to sit down and write but, once it becomes like a chore the fun isn't there anymore.

Absolutely agree!! All of my pen pals have been/are wonderful but I know we're all crazy-busy for different reasons! Please never feel pressure to write back immediately or even within a few weeks/months! Whenever you get the urge to write and you find the time, I'll still be here!



(I'm like a parasite you can't get rid of me, buahaha)


----------



## utgal2004 (Mar 26, 2014)

> @utgal2004 I hate to say this but, I sent you the creme de le creme conditioner not the pillow soft curls. I just bought myself a full size of the conditioner because I ran out of the little packets. I try and trade for them every chance I get.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also got some fancy toothpaste and a card. I used my points. It is going to suck the next couple of months. I am not going to have ANY subscription boxes. I am trying to figure out my debt and pay some of it off and save money. In a few months I will see where I stand.


 Well that's embarrassing! And I have no idea where the pillow soft curls sample came from then. I did use the conditioner this morning and it's amazing. I heart miss Jessie's now!


----------



## cobainrls (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Well that's embarrassing! And I have no idea where the pillow soft curls sample came from then. I did use the conditioner this morning and it's amazing. I heart miss Jessie's now!
Don't be embarrassed! If I would have known that would embarrass you I would not have said anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Enjoy discovering a new product and yay for a great product!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 2, 2014)

Okay, family has gone home and life is mostly back to normal! I'm determined to get things out by the end of this weekend.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think we all need to remember this is supposed to be fun. It is not mandatory for us to write back right away or within even a few weeks. Yes, it is nice to receive a letter in the mail from your penpal and it is nice to sit down and write but, once it becomes like a chore the fun isn't there anymore.

I know it's fun, but I really like writing letters and I always feel bad when I am behind on anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (Apr 2, 2014)

I thought I'd join in on all of the festivities.



Spoiler



*::age range::*

-I am 25

*::location::*

-Oklahoma, USA

:*:do you prefer an e-penpal, physical mail pal, or a combo?::*

-Physical Mail Pal

*::main interests::*

-Makeup, Monster High, Toys In General, Video Games, Cuisine, Kawaii Things, EGL

*::described as::*

-Blunt, Goofy, Honest, Amusing, Passionate

*::music::*

-Muse, Pink Martini, Sneaky Sound System, John Williams, Howard Shore, Hans Zimmer, Bitter:Sweet, Feist, Daft Punk, Dragonette, Edith Piaf, Ellie Goulding, Goldfrapp, Matson Jones, Lady Gaga, Rihanna, Santigold, Sia, Yelle

*::movies::*

-The Dark Knight Trilogy, Inception, Pacific Rim, Pineapple Express, The Heat, Miyazaki Films, Pixar Films, Friday, Harry Potter

*::TV shows::*

-The Office, It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia, River Monsters, Courage The Cowardly Dog, Batman Beyond, Parks &amp; Recreation

*::books/authours::*

-I read mostly non-fiction on various topics (typically within the scientific realm). Oh. And Harry Potter.

*::art/artists::*

-I like and appreciate art, although I don't think I have any specific favorites.

*:ther random favorite people/things/places::*

-I love cats.

*::collect::*

-Monster High Dolls, LaLaLoopsy Minis, Kawaii Sticker Sacks + Stationery

*::specifically seeking::*

-Someone with similar interests who can write often. I'm looking for an active pen pal.

*:refer long, medium or short letters?::*

-I don't have a preference. But mine will be mostly medium. I also like to send post cards. If you would like a post card from me without the dedication of being my pen pal, please let me know. I have a TON of Pixar post cards and I will be picking up more post cards while in France.

*::how many pen pals do you want?::*

-It doesn't matter.

*::would you participate in a "traveling journal"?::*

-Yes I would!

*::international or local penpals?::*

-Everywhere!

*::anything else?::*

-If you collect anything similar to what I collect (like dolls and cute things), I might send you stuff every now and then after I get to know your tastes. If you don't collect similar stuff, I'll send random small things every now and then too.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Apr 11, 2014)

I am the guaranteed the worlds worst penpal now.  I wrote letters to all four of my pals at Christmas and didn't send them. It's now completely out of date.  I have little packages for each of you - I hope you won't be offended if I send the original letter and an update?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 12, 2014)

> I am the guaranteed the worlds worst penpal now. Â I wrote letters to all four of my pals at Christmas and didn't send them. It's now completely out of date. Â I have little packages for each of you - I hope you won't be offended if I send the original letter and an update? Â


 That sounds so great!!


----------



## LadyK (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am the guaranteed the worlds worst penpal now.  I wrote letters to all four of my pals at Christmas and didn't send them. It's now completely out of date.  I have little packages for each of you - I hope you won't be offended if I send the original letter and an update?  
Life gets crazy so don't feel bad!


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Apr 13, 2014)

@utgal2004:  Letter heading your way tomorrow!!!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 16, 2014)

Okie dokie pals after a long long time, letters are WRITTEN! and on the way to the following people tomorrow:

@usofjessamerica  @Sheeeeeelby  @LadyK @utgal2004 @Ayryil @EevieK

I am working on letters to @jocedun and @MissJexie and will have those out by Saturday.  So sorry guys.

If anyone thinks I owe them one and they are not mentioned here PLEASE let me know either on this thread or through PM.  Life has been super crazy at work and though I've tried hard to keep track of this (and think I've done pretty well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) it is possible I am missing someone and if so, again, PLEASE let me know.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am the guaranteed the worlds worst penpal now.  I wrote letters to all four of my pals at Christmas and didn't send them. It's now completely out of date.  I have little packages for each of you - I hope you won't be offended if I send the original letter and an update?  
that would be the best!


----------



## Ayryil (Apr 23, 2014)

To my pen pals I haven't forgotten.. Just been busy. Stuff going out this next week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cobainrls (May 8, 2014)

Okay so I have 4 letters going out tomorrow to Amber, Victoria, Lori, and Aoife. Michaela did you get your bday card? It seems like I have lost 2 penpals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't heard from them since January  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you guys are reading this and still want to be penpals let me know. Also, I am not on MUT really anymore. If I do swaps it is in subscription addiction and I don't like the new version of this site. I have lost some of my messages. I don't receive alerts anymore when people post. @[email protected]


----------



## EevieK (May 21, 2014)

Hey ladies! Sorry for being MIA, I was finishing up my finals and didn't have a chance to sneak on here. I'm so lost on this new layout! All of my previous stuff seems to have been wiped, but I'm trying to get used to it. I don't know how often I will be on here anymore. I do have letters going out to both of my penpals tomorrow. I hope you are all well!


----------

